#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-13
<Iltsu> Echramath, aina mul o ollu systeemin kello utc:ssa
<Iltsu> ettei se iha äske mikskää oo muuttunu
<Echramath> Debianin asennus joskus n+1 vuotta sitten kysyi tuota.
<czr_> jos on windows asennettu samaan koneeseen (dual-boot) niin sit cmos-kello on localtimessa
<czr_> jos on dedikoitu asennus niin ehdottomasti utc. vahemman ongelmia
<Sysi> pitäis vähänkää uudempien windowsienki vissiin osata
<haspu> ad
<elias_a_> haspu: Mitäs kiroilet? :)
<MikaT> olisko hällä ctrl unohtunut screen + irssi -kombinaatiosta?
<tale_> IhqTzup: Kohta 2. tässä http://porixi.l-a.fi/Vinkkej%C3%A4
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iEGZL -> Vinkkejä – Porixi
<tale_> Windowsit on NT:stä alkaen osannut pitää kellon maailmanajassa. Ne voi kyllä asettaa käyttämään paikallista aikaa jos haluaa.
<czr> Sysi, evt, muistikuva on et windowsit tallettaa cmos-ajan local timezonen mukaan
<tale_> NT:stä alkaen Windowsit on ymmärtänyt aikavyöhykkeet, ja osaavat pitää laitekellon maailmanajassa ja laskea siitä aikavyöhykkeen mukaisen ajan.
<Finnish> Saako ms-corefontseja jostain pakettivarastoista? Mulla hajos ne pöytäkoneesta päivityksessä
<tale_> Finnish: Oli joku paketti joka nouti ne jostain, venaas.
<tale_> msttcorefonts
<tale_> Tuo taisi olla multiversessa.
<Finnish> Eli ton kun hakee vaan niin pitäis onnata?
<tale_> Finnish: Siis asennat paketin ihan normaalisti.
<tale_> Finnish: Nettiyhteys pitää olla käynnissä, joska tuon paketti käy noutamassa ne fontit jostain.
<Finnish> Ok
<pesasa> Viimeisimmässä päivityksessä Ubuntu muistaakseni päivittä ttf-mscorefonts-installer -paketin. Nyt Firefoxissa jotkut fontit näyttivät vähän erilaisilta.
<pesasa> Tarkempi tarkastelu näyttäisi, että nuo ms-fontit puuttuisivat kautta linjan. Times New Roman, Arial, ...
<pesasa> Jaahah, uudelleenasennus näköjään auttoi.
<pesasa> Varmaan verkko pätkinyt kesken asennuksen tai jotain vastaavaa.
<Joonass> Päiviä
<Stargazers> Moro.
<Stargazers> Onko ideoita miten saisin ata1: SRST failed (errno=-16) -virheestä johtuvan buuttausongelman disabloitua. Eli koneessa on potentiaalisesti fyysisesti särki oleva CD-asema joka aiheuttaa ko. virheen buutatessa Ubuntua.
<Stargazers> Ubuntu ei buuttaa graafiseen tilaan asti, vaan heittää komentoriville kun se tekee monta kertaa tuota että koettaa lukea sitä asemaa.
<Stargazers> Ja kun se ei toimi, jäädään komentoriville (ashiin) kunnes kirjoitettuani exit siellä pääsen buuttimaan normisti.
<Stargazers> Eli saisko sen skippaamaan mitä kautta tuon koko ata1-härpättimen?
<Stargazers> Onko vielä nykyään käytössä nuo blacklist-filet jossain mitä joskus oli udevissä, vai onko enää koko udeviäkään olemassa tjsp?
<Stargazers> Tuon "exit" saa joskus kirjoittaa kymmenenkin kertaa putkeen ennen kun se jatkaa, eli siellä taustalla rullaa se "timeoutti" virhe monta monta monta kertaa.
<ak-> oisko helpoin vaan irrottaa se rikkinäinen asema?
<Stargazers> Kannettava on kyseessä
<ak-> aha, no sit en kyl tiiä
<Stargazers> Joten ei olisi, pitäisi saada jotain millä tukkisi sen aukon + ei motivaatiota alkaa aukomaan tätä konetta kun ei oma.
<Stargazers> Mmh koetaetaas tuota ohjetta... ->
<jarnos> Mikähän on libcrypto paketti ubuntussa? yledl vaatii
<jarnos> Veikkaan libcrypto++8
<Stargazers> Mjahas ei se toiminut tuokaan. Noh olokoosa.
<Stargazers> Kiitosta eniveis o/
<hifi> olisin tiennyt miten openbsd:ssä tehdään kyseinen temppu :p
<Mili> hi!
<Tm_T> mikäs se nykyään on se "oikea tapa" varmistaa kernelimoduulin lataaminen bootissa?
<Tm_T> ja/tai laite liitettäessä
<tale> Tm_T: Eikö tiedostoa /etc/modules enää käytetä?
<skfin> Käytetään
<skfin> Ainakin toimii
<Joonass> Iltaa
<Joonass> Minulla on HP Deskjet F4280
<Joonass> Tulostin yityksen käyntikortteja, windowsilla ja linuxilla.
<Joonass> Tulosteissa on eroja
<Joonass> Linuxilta tulostaessa musta ei ole ihan musta vaan on vähän harmahtava, mutta windowsissa musta on oikea musta
<Joonass> Ihmetyttää, että mistä tuo johtuu?
<crope> ajureista
<crope> tai sitte sen ohjelman asetuksista joka pyytää tulostusta
<Joonass> No laitoin sieltä määrittelyistä sen 600dpi ja siinä oli full bleed jne.
<Joonass> Siinä oli niitä 300dpi ja 600dpi vaihtoehtoja eri teksteillä, full bleed ja jotain muita oli...
<tale> Joonass: Erilaisilla asetuksilla tulee erilaista jälkeä.
<tale> Joonass: Tulostimet pitää värikalibroida jos pitää saada samanlaista jälkeä kuin jossain muualla.
<retku> Tiettekö miten saisin äänet tulemaan uudestaan tietokoneen kaiuttimista, runescapessa käynti tuhosi sen. Siis käyttää Sun Javaa
<retku> Ainoostaan kuuluu tuo javan tuottama musiikki ja äänet.
<retku> mutta USB-Headsetillä toimi ihan normaalisti
<Finnish> Mulla on 49 RAR-pakettia, niistä pitäis saada ulostettua yks video, mites pitää toimia?
<Echramath> Eiks se aukee  normaalisti se eka?
<djszapi> unrar -e ensimmäinen.rar
<djszapi> tai rar -e ... En muista tarkalleen
<wally_> unrar x filu.rar
<djszapi> ahh yep =)
<Echramath> Ja sen graafisen töötöttimenkin pitäisi kyllä osata.
<Finnish> Eli ihan vaan extract here?
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-14
<retku> Onko mahdollista mountata ubuntu windows seiskalla?
<ninnnu> Ei ainakaan out-of-the-box-Windowsilla
<45PABJ9W8> riippuu varmaan tiedostojärjestelmästä
<retku> no huhhuh
<retku> Se on kyllä sanottava että ainut asia minkä takia Windows saattaa olla parempi on sen valta-asema. Kaikki ongelmat liittyen (henkkoht) ubuntun käyttöön on johtunut ajureista, "only for windows- ohjelmista" jnejne...
<czr> mihin toi nyt liittyi mitenkaan?
<czr> (vai missasinko jotain?)
<erani> Humble Indie Bundle jälleen näköjään 'myynnissä' http://www.humblebundle.com/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iK4od -> The Humble Indie Bundle #2 (pay what you want for five awesome indie games)
<erani> mmh, pahoittelut offtopic, väärä kanava...
<ath> No en nyt sanois offtopiciksi.
<IhqTzup> Hei toverit, akku kuvake on särki. Akkua 99% ja näkyy kuvake punasena taikka saattaa näkyä salama eli lataus vaikka ei ole verkko virrassa.
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-15
<hifi> IhqTzup: varma ettei akku ole rikkipoks?
<IhqTzup> hifi: kyllä
<gobbe> IhqTzup: onks buutissa annettu jotain noacpia tms?
<Wildzared> Moih. Ideoita softista mitä pitäisi olla ainakin mukana ubuntussa, kun se asennetaan asiakkaalle? Yksinkertaisia softia mielellään, kone menossa sellaisille ihmisille, jotka ei linuxia ole ennen nähnykkää
<gobbe> riippuu varmaan siitä mihin käyttöön se menee?
<hifi> kyllä äitille riitti firefox ;)
<IhqTzup> gobbe: saattaa ollakkin, mistäs sen pysty tarkistamaan
<gobbe> IhqTzup: no ootko määritellyt moisia, ei ne itsestään sinne tule :)
<gobbe> IhqTzup: grubista niitä voit tiirailla
<IhqTzup> niin siis oon määritelly mutta en muista otinko pois :D
<IhqTzup> mikäs se filu oli mihin ne kirjotettii?
<IhqTzup> ei heti aamusta voi muistaa
<gobbe> grub.cfg
<tale> Wildzared: Vakioubuntu eli se jossa on Gnome sisältää jo edustavan kokoelman käyttökelpoisia ohjelmia. Ei oikein osaa ehdottaa mitä siihen lisäisi tietämättä mimmoiseen käyttöön kone menee.
<tale> Wildzared: Ubuntussa tilanne on paljon parempi kuin Windowsissa, jossa pelkän Windowsin asennuksen jälkeen ei juuri sovelluksia ole.
<Wildzared> tale: Kone on menossa sellaseen käyttöön, että sen on tarkotus toimia vanhalla koneella, ihan perus kotikäytössä. Vähän pelaamiseen winen kautta, vähän netissä suffaamiseen, musan kuunteluun jne. eli iha perus kotikone.
<tale> Wildzared: Voithan neuvoa miten ohjelmia asennetaan lisää, Ubuntun ohjelmavalikoima on aika simppeli käyttää.
<gobbe> no sit tohon softat
<tale> Tuo pelaaminen tietty hankalaa, asenna sitä varten siis wine ja ne pelit sen winen sisään.
<Wildzared> Jep, wine on tarkotus laittaa siihe, ja tehdä ohje mite se toimii
<Wildzared> ja tarkotus värkätä ohje miten pakettienhallinta toimii
<tale> Musaa saa kuunneltua vakioubuntun soittimella. Kannattaa asentaa ne mitä tässä suositellaan: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntu_tutuksi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iLZmO -> Ubuntu tutuksi – Porixi
<Wildzared> tarkotus laittaa musiikinkuuntelusoftaksi VLCmediaplayer
<IhqTzup> gobbe: mut eihän tuota filua suoraan muokata? muistan että johonki muuhun oisin niitä käynnistys parametreja muokannu joskus
<gobbe> mun mielestä se on aika kankee musan kuunteluun
<gobbe> mut miten vaan :D
<Wildzared> Okei, entä amarok? Onks se miten mukava/helppo käyttää?
<gobbe> amarok toimii mun mielestä kivasti
<Wildzared> Okei. se on varmaan sitten se, mikä laitetaan toho musiikinkuuntelusoftaksi
<gobbe> Wildzared: mikäs ubuntun versio?
<Wildzared> gobbe, 10.10
<tale> Wildzared: Luit jo varmaan tosta linkistä, että Medibuntu ja ubuntu_restricted_extras kannattaa asentaa.
<gobbe> Wildzared: sori, ei pitänyt sulta kysyy :D
<gobbe> IhqTzup: mikäs ubuntun versio?
<gobbe> IhqTzup: jos 10.10 niin http://www.hackourlives.com/change-default-boot-order-for-grub-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<IhqTzup> 10.04
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iM08K -> Change Default Boot Order for Grub in Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat | Hack Your Life!
<gobbe> IhqTzup: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hm0vx -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<IhqTzup> ei oo noacpi
<gobbe> mikäs kone?
<gobbe> ainakin joissain acerin läppäreissä pitää olla aika tuore bios, koska vanhoissa toi akkumittari saa ihan hulluja arvoja
<IhqTzup> tämmönen asuksen läppäri, siis se on toiminu ihan hyvin aiemmin
<IhqTzup> voiskohan sen asentaa uusiks?
<gobbe> no ainahan voi asentaa uusiks, mut onko siinä ideaa?-)
<czr> se on se microsoft-ratkaisu ongelmiin
<IhqTzup> siis jos siinä on joku configuraatio?
<IhqTzup> jonka se resettais?
<gobbe> IhqTzup: tekeekö se tota jatkuvasti vai vaan sillon ku oot akulla?
<IhqTzup> mut siis ei tuo mikään ms ratkasu kyllä ole, ehkä helpoin tapa resettaa conffi?
<IhqTzup> koko ajan
<tale> Suomensin gnome-paintia Launchpadissa. En kuulu mihinkään Ubuntun kääntäjätiimiin, voisiko joku tehdä review käännöksilleni?
<heikki> laita launchapd-linkki kanavalle #ubuntu-fi-tiimit
<nuxijuusto> Terve. Voiko ilman roottia omasta kotihakemistostaan jakaa kaverin kesken jonkin alihakemiston niin, että hän voi kopioida sinne tai sieltä tiedostoja?
<tale> nuxijuusto: Kyllä voi, mutta parempi tehdä uusi hakemisto /home/projekti, ja pistää sille ryhmäomistajaksi ryhmä johon lisäät ne näyttäjät joidan tarttee tiedostoja vaihtaa.
<tale> nuxijuusto: Oletan siis, että tarkoitat jakamista saman koneen käyttäjien kesken, eikä verkkolevyn tekemistä?
<nuxijuusto> Minulla ei ole oikeuksia tehdä uutta groupia, eikä oikeuksia lisätä kaveria oman tunnukseni groupiin. Koulun palvelin.
<tale> nuxijuusto: Hakemiston /tmp voi tehdä kans kansion, jos ei tarvi olla pysyvä.
<tale> nuxijuusto: Omaan kohtihakemistoosi teet näin: katot että kotihakemistoosi on vähintään execute oikeus othersilla, chmod o+x ~
<tale> nuxijuusto: Teet hakemiston mkdir ~/Jakelu ja oikeudet chmod a+rwx ~/Jakelu
<nuxijuusto> Ja pitäisi pystyä jakamaan vain keverin kesken, eikä päästää muita siihen. Olen googlettanut pari tuntia, mutta en löytänyt suoraa "ei pysty"
<tale> nuxijuusto: Jaa,  no vain yhdelle kaverille ei onnistu Linuxin vakiotyökaluilla. Pitäisi olla vaikkapa ACL käytössä, sitten onnistuisi.
<tale> nuxijuusto: Jos sinä ja kaverisi kuulutte samaan ryhmään, voi rwx oikeudet antaa vaan sille ryhmälle, se vähän rajoittaa.
<nuxijuusto> Jes, tuohon tulokseen itsekin tulin kun en löytänyt oikein mitään. =) Students-ryhmä löytyy, mutta se on vähän liian iso, käytännössä samankokoinen kuin 'other'.
<nuxijuusto> Noh ei voi mitään, kiitokset avusta. =)
<tale> nuxijuusto: Linux-tapa tehdä tuo on toi mitä ekaksi tarjosin, mutta se tosiaan vaatii rootin oikeudet luoda se ryhmä ja lisätä siihen käyttäjiä.
<gobbe> acl olis kiva kyl tossa
<nuxijuusto> Joo. tuli myös mieleeni yrittää antaa kaverin hlökohtaiselle ryhmälle oikeudet joten itse pysyisin omistajana, mutta.. palvelin ei olekaan linux vaan kai sunos
<tale> nuxijuusto: SunOS se ei ehkä ole, Solaris jos se on Sun Microsystemsin eli Oraclen käyttis.
<tale> Tai jos seon SunOS kone ja käyttis on tosi vanhoja.
<gobbe> no solaris näkyy edelleen sunos-nimellä
<gobbe> solaris 10 on sunos 5.10
<nuxijuusto> uname -a sanoo sunos 5.9
<gobbe> joo
<gobbe> eli solaris 9
<tale> nuxijuusto: Tarkista onko siihen pistetty ACL käyttöön. Voi olla muitakin mekanismeja saatavilla joilla käyttäjäkohtaisia oikeuksia voi antaa muillekin kuin omistajalle tai ryhmäomistajalle.
<tale> nuxijuusto: getfacl testfile
<nuxijuusto> joo tuolla tulee jotain. nyt pitää opetella käyttämään tuota
<gobbe> man setfacl kertoo hyviin
<tale> ACL on saatavilla myös Ubuntuun, jos joskus tommoista tuntee tarvitsevansa.
<gobbe> no kyllä acl:llä on paikkansa
<gobbe> jos pitää tosiaan noita oikeuksia säätää
<gobbe> tai esim. jakaa samballa tiedostoja monikäyttäjäympäristöön
<tale> gobbe: Totta on.
<nuxijuusto> Jotain vaikutusta tuolla oli, koska nyt hakemiston oikeuksissa näkyy +merkki lopussa: drwx---r-x+
<nuxijuusto> setfacl -m user:kaveri:rwx projekti1
<gobbe> juu
<tale> nuxijuusto: Pitää lisäksi juuresta asti olla pääsy tuohon hakemistopuun haaraan.
<tale> nuxijuusto: Eli ei riitä pistää tohon yhteen hakemistoon oikeuksia, pitää myös olla pääsy sen päähakemiston kautta siihen hakemistoon ja niin edelleen juureen asti.
<tale> Tai ainakin semmoiseen hakemistoon asti johon se kaveri ennestäänkin pääsee.
<nuxijuusto> Täytyy testailla kunhan se tulee linjoille. Kiitokset avusta, tiesin ennestään vain linuxin ugo+rwx -jutut ja samban. Acl vaikuttaa kätevältä jos se on laajemminkin asennettu ja yleisesti käytössä.
<Finnish> Miten pystyy määrittelemään että ircin linkit aukeaa firefoxissa eikä chromiumissa?
<Sysi> vaihdat sen oletusselaimeksi
<kirvesAxe> tai sit jos irkkisofta tukee sitä niin sen asetuksista valitsee et missä avataan...
<tale> Ilmeisesti viimeksi asennetusta selaimesta tulee oletusselain. Se pitää itse vaihtaa jos haluaa jotain muuta.
<Sysi> minkälaisia persistentin live-tikut on verrattuna normiasennukseen?
<Sysi> voiko semmosta muokata jne, vai miten ne toimii
<Sysi> esim poistaa softia, lisää kai voi asentaa
<hifi> toiminee paremmin jos asennat sille tikulle
<Sysi> ei onnistu/en osaa ku pitäis olla bootata mäkissä
<Sysi> vois ehkä kokeilla vielä useamman ohjeen kans
<hifi> eli mäkkiboottaava tikku?
<tale> Persistenttiä sai muokattua.
<Sysi> niin, omppukoneessa pitäis saada usb:lta käytettyä
<hifi> mitä erikoista se tikun boottisektori tarvii että omppu tykkää
<Echramath> Pystyykö jollain softalla tuottamaan tasalaatuista pörinää?
<re-G> mitä on tasalaatuinen pörinä
<hifi> nappaa joku death metal -kappale
<Echramath> Kaikkea sitä tuleekin kirjoitettua eli saanko jollain komentorivisoftalla generoitua ja soitettua n sekuntia jotain ääntä.
<re-G> Echramath: soxilla
<hifi> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<hifi> klassikko
<Echramath> Ei toi toimi enää ainakaan peruskäyttäjänä.
<hifi> ai
<hifi>  cat /dev/urandom | aplay
<hifi> noin sit
<hifi> voi laittaa -f cd jos haluaa korkeampaa sihinää ;)
<Echramath> cat /bin/* antaa sentään Merzbowta.
<IhqTzup> niin tietääks joku ratkasua ku on tuo akku kuvake rikki?
<tale> IhqTzup: Siis kuvaketiedosto? Vai eikö se sovellus toimi kuten pitää?
<jjo> merzbow \o/
<IhqTzup> no se näkyy punasena vaikka on 99% akkua taikka olis latauksessa
<IhqTzup> ei vaihda tilaansa
<tale> IhqTzup: Säilyykö vika jos konee boottaa? Onko vikailmoituksia /var/log -hakemistossa tai dmesg tulosteessa?
<Sysi> hmm, onko powermanagerit lähinnä frontendejä, kannattaisko kokeilla esim xfce:n varalta
<IhqTzup> kokeilla xfce:n?
<Sysi> xfce:n powermanageri
<Sysi> ei hyövää jos molemmat vaan lukee acpia tms
<IhqTzup> tale: ei oo kyllä tapana sammutella mutta jos nyt kokeilis vaikuttaako
<IhqTzup> no sillähän se korjaanu O_o
<IhqTzup> mikä tässä on ku ubuntut ei kestä olla pitkään päällä, millon mikäkii lahoo... huolestuttavaa
<tale> IhqTzup: Mikä ubuntu sulla on? Ei mulla muuta kuin kahden viikon välein pitää selain käynnistää uudellee, eikä ehkä sitäkään tarttis jos jättäis flash-playerin pois.
<IhqTzup> no en puhunu itestäni pelkästää
<IhqTzup> mul on kaikissa koneissa ja servuissa LTS
<tale> IhqTzup: Jaa, en tiennytkään monella käyttäjällä jo epävakaa Ubuntu. Mulla on toiminut hyvin.
<IhqTzup> mutsilta hävis yks päivä sammutus nappi valikosta :D, olin vähän ihmeissäni. Tuli takasi ku reboottas(joutu tekee komentoriviltä ku napit hävyksissä)
<IhqTzup> kyllä minun mielestä läppärin pitäs pystyyä yli 2kk olemaan päällä yhtä soittoo
<tale> Tossa ajassa tulee jo päivitys ytimeen, ja pitää kone sen takia bootata.
<IhqTzup> no joo jos välttämättä haluaa
<IhqTzup> mut ei toi mulla ollu ku jotain reilu pari viikko. Päivitykset sit ilmeisesti hajottanu ton kuvakkeen?
<tale> IhqTzup: Eihän siinä kuvakkeessa ole vikaa, vaan se sovellus jonka pitäisi näyttää akun lataus näytti väärin.
<IhqTzup> tarkotin sitä juu
<IhqTzup> bugi silti
<tale> IhqTzup: Siinä varmaan vaihtui versioita, eikä kaikkia tarvittavia epeleitä osattu  käynnistää uudestaan ennen kuin bootissa.
<tale> IhqTzup: Juu, mutta ilmoittiko järjestelmä sinulle että nyt tarttee päivitysten takia bootata?
<IhqTzup> Ei
<IhqTzup> kai
<IhqTzup> enpä kyllä tiiä jos varmoja ollaan
<Echramath> Hmm entä miksei foo & ; bar toimi?
<tale> Eihän se sitten ole Ubuntun bugi, jos järjestelmä ilmoittaa ettei kaikki toimi ennen kuin bootattaan. Sitten on vikailmoituksen paikka jos tommoista ilmoitusta ei tule.
<IhqTzup> onhan se bugi :D
<IhqTzup> se lakkasi toimimasta :D
<tale> Echramath: Eiköhän toi toimi, eri asia toimiiko sillä tavalla kuin haluat sen toimivan.
<Echramath> No ei se toimi kun tulkki sanoo bash: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<re-G> Echramath: oisko foo & bar mitä
<Echramath> Ahaa, on, en jotenkin ollut koskaan tajunnut että ampersandikin on terminaattori.
<Echramath> No niin, pitipä nähkääs tehdä skripti, joka laittaa jotain soimaan ja käynnistää sitten spotifyn.
<jjo> Echramath: mihin moista tarvitsee?
<Echramath> Jos mitään ei soi kun Spotifyn käynnistää, se yleensä herjaa, että äänikorttia ei löydy.
<gobbe> ai
<gobbe> ei mulla kyl spotify mitään valita
<wendace> terve
<Jutsco> terveppäterve :)
<wendace> Onko ketään uber ubuntuosaajaa?
<wendace> onkos?
<Sysi> vaikee sanoo ku ei tiiä mihin pitäis vastata
<Sysi> toiset kääntää kerneliä ja toiset tulee paremmin toimeen GUIn kans
<Sysi> (paras tapa kokeilla on vaan kysyä kysymys)
<wendace> Noh, semmosta että kun mulla on noita Screenlettejä desktopilla aika lailla, ja ne käynnistyy aika hitaasti, niin oiskohan jotain neuvoja miten saisi tehtyä jonkunlainen Loading ruutu, ennen työpöydän näyttämistä?
<wendace> Että saisi screenletit aikaa latautua ennenkuin työpöytä näytetään?
<wendace> Kertoisko kukaan?
<Jutsco> hmm...
<Sysi> se ei ainakaa nopeuttais niitten latautumista
<Jutsco> ei sitä screenlet sovelmaa sais käynnistettyä esim. komentorivin komennolla
<wendace> kaikki screenletit saa juu
<Jutsco> hmm...
<wendace> Ei tarvitsekaan nopeuttaa, ois niiku pointtina se, että ne ei siinä ruudulla rupea tökkien latautumaan, kun rauhassa ruutu näytetään vasta sitten kun ne ovat valmiit
<Jutsco> Järjestelmä->Ylläpito->Käynnistettävät ohjelmat
<wendace> Ja sieltä?
<Jutsco> tonne kun ne määrittäis, niin lataiskohan se sit
<Jutsco> voi olla, et rupee lataan heti loginin jälkeen
<wendace> Esim. Kun kirjaudutaan sisään, ruutuun pamahtais vaikka ohjelma joka kertoo että "Screenlettejä ladataan, odota"
<wendace> ja se vaikka kestäisi 5 sekuntia että screenletit kerkeävät latautua, ja sitten ruutu näkyisi
<Sysi> pygtk:lla tms. tekee jonku ikkunan käynnistymään
<wendace> mitenköhän tuo onnistuu?
<gobbe> no koodaat jonku softan joka näyttää hetken ruudulla tekstii fullscreeninä ja sit se sulkeutuu?
<Sysi> hmm, ihan sh-skripti vois avata jossaki tekstieditorissa
<gobbe> no voi juu
<wendace> juu siis ei tarvii olla mikää hieno
<wendace> Kuhan ois yksinkertanen tehä
<wendace> miten tuon sais tehtyä
<wendace> Tein nyt vaan tuommoisen tiedoston: echo "Ladataan...", sleep 5, echo "Valmis!", sleep 1.
<wendace> hyvin toimii kun laitoin tiedoston käynnistys ohjelmana, mutta miten sais kokoruudulle ettei näkyis muuta sen alta?
<Sysi> gnome-terminal -e (tai -x) /polku/scriptiin.sh
<Sysi> --fullscreen, jos se osaa semmosen
<wendace> ahaa
<Sysi> periaatteessa koko scriptin vois laittaa vaan komentona perään
<wendace> okkei...
<Sysi> mulla ei oo tuota termistä, gnome-terminal --help
<wendace> ei oo tuommosta --fullscreen hommaa
<wendace> mikä käy
<wendace> en tuolta helpistkään löyvvä
<Sysi> hmm, onkohan siinä
<wendace> ei tee mitään kun laitan gnome-terminal -x && echo "Ladataan..."
<wendace> miten tuon pitäisi olla
<wendace> "periaatteessa koko scriptin vois laittaa vaan komentona perään" eli miten?
<Sysi> gnome-terminal -x echo Ladataan... && sleep 5 && echo Valmis
<Sysi> toimiiko
<Echramath> Eihän se noin.
<Sysi> tietysti voisit käyttää siihen xfce4-terminalia jolloin voisit laittaa fontin joksiki randomkokoseksi
<Sysi> mää en oo koskaa käyttäny sleeppiä, korjatkaa jos en osaa
<Echramath> Toi sleeppi käynnistyy sen jälkeen kun gnome-terminal on sulkeutunut.
<gobbe> niin käynnistyy
<wendace> kokeilen näinä päätteessä mutta ei toimi
<wendace> niin
<wendace> aivan
<gobbe> koska laitoit sen &:llä
<Echramath> Eikun hetkinen.
<wendace> se vilahtaa tosta
<wendace> miten pitäs olla
<Echramath> No ei se myöskään nuku.
<wendace> se on juuri niin, se kerkee sammua se terminal ennenkun tulee sleep
<Sysi> eri terminaalin vois myös asettaa olemaan sulkeutumatta ku komennot on ajettu
<Sysi> sitte laittais vaan loppuun exitin
<wendace> miten?
<Sysi> hmm, gnomessa se tais olla ihan esillä, nyt en tästä xfce:stä hoksaa
<Sysi> asetuksissa
<Echramath> No, tee ~/bin/banneri.sh
<Echramath> ekalle riville "#!/bin/bash", sit tokalle echo mitä haluatkin ja kolmannelle se sleep
<Sysi> ei se auta jos ei keksi mitä sinne pitäis laittaa
<Echramath> Sitten gnome-terminal -x ~/bin/banneri.sh
<Echramath> Ei tuu noita "miten tää pitäisi koostaa yhdelle komentoriville"-ongelmia.
<Sysi> joo, putket ei vastaa kummiskaa ihan enteriä
<Sysi> vähän karkimpi ku laittaa loppuunki sleepin :>
<Echramath> Ruma mutta toimiva: urxvt +sb -fn "xft:Monospace:pixelsize=40" -g "30x2" -fg white -bg black -e bin/banneri.sh
<Echramath> On sitten varmaan joku graafinen softakin tuohon.
<Echramath> Siis meinaan jolla saisi ilmoituksen näytölle.
<gobbe> joo
<Echramath> zenity?
<gobbe> tosin en tiedä et onko tosta nyt niin iloo
<gobbe> :)
<gobbe> et viis sekunttii tulee jotain tekstii vaan
<Sysi> hups, tulipa pikku looppi
<Echramath> Hmmm näkeekö bashskriptistä missä se on ajon aikana?
<Echramath> Niinku siis ympäristömuuttujasta.
<Jutsco> siis hakemistossa?
<Jutsco> eiks ihan $PWD -muuttujasta nää
<skfin> Eiku $ENV varmaan tarkotti
<skfin> Tosin ei se mitään mullistanu
<Jutsco> ok
<skfin> Eiku
<skfin> Onko tollasta edes :P
<Jutsco> :D
<Jutsco> ei ainakaan terminaali anna mitään kun echolla koittaa kattoo sisältöö
<skfin> Joo
<skfin> env listaa kaiken
<Echramath> Mietin siis jo on kaksi skriptiä ja toinen kutsuu toista ja periaatteessa tiedetään vaan, että samassa hakemistossahan niiden pitäis olla.
<Echramath> Ja PWD on jossain ihan muualla.
<skfin> Kyllä mulla toi $ENV on
<skfin> Justiinsa asetin
<skfin> :)
<skfin> Pitäisi tiivistää rivejä ja käyttää entteriä vähemmän
<tale> env on komento.
<tale> Ympäristömuuttujan $ENV on olemassa jos semmoisen tekee.
<tale> Muuttujassa $PWD on nykyhakemisto.
<Echramath> Joo mutta se mitä hain oli tietysti $0:ssa.
<tale> Aivan, $0 on se komento jolla scripti käynnistetään.
<tale> Tai siis on käynnistetty.
<Echramath> Niin ja sille voi antaa dirnamea
<czr_> 0 = argv[0]. se voi olla muutakin kuin nimi milla ohjelma on kaynnistetty. yleensa toki noin.
<tale> czr_: Missä tapauksessa se on jotain muuta, jos scripti ei itse ole sitä muuttanut?
<Echramath> Onko se jotain muuta jos skriptiin on viitattu symlinkillä?
<lemonade> hmm
<lemonade> jokos täällä on mainostettu Humble Indie Bundle #2:sta? http://www.humblebundle.com
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iNPAQ -> The Humble Indie Bundle #2 (pay what you want for five awesome indie games)
<czr_> tale, execve(2):n eka parametri ei tarvi olla sama kuin argv[0]
<czr_> shelli laittaa argv[0]:n sen mukaiseksi milla on kaynnisestty, mut shellin lisaksi skripteja voi kaynnistaa myos ohjelmallisesti
<czr_> Echramath, se on se alkuperainen nimi symlinkin tapauksessa, ei se mihin se oikeasti osoittaa. mut kyseessa siis joku muu kaynnistamassa kuin shelli. silloin voi tehda juttuja, varsinkin ohjelmille jotka kayttaytyy eritavoin riippuen siita minka passaa argv[0]:ssa (gzip/gunzip yms)
<SipuliSopuli> http://blog.piraattipuolue.fi/2010/12/seis-hyvitysmaksun-laajentamiselle/
<SipuliSopuli> http://blog.piraattipuolue.fi/2010/12/seis-hyvitysmaksun-laajentamiselle/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iNU9y -> Piraattipuolueen blogi » Seis hyvitysmaksun laajentamiselle!
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iNU9y -> Piraattipuolueen blogi » Seis hyvitysmaksun laajentamiselle!
<SipuliSopuli> pahoittelee
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-16
<HaXeri> onko muilla ongelmia youtube-dl:n kanssa
<HaXeri> mulla sanoo joka videossa "format may not be available"
<Sysi> downloadhelper tuliketussa toimii
<HaXeri> toimii mut haluis vetää sen mp4:n
<hahlo> eikö juutuben saa helpoiten /tmp:stä talteen
<HaXeri> emt
<hahlo> saattaa siinä kyllä olla se, et joudut katsomaan sen alusta loppuun
<hahlo> nämä downloaderit osaa ottaa ilman kokopätkän katselua
<HaXeri> mjoo
<Finnish> Miks Eiskalt++ ei anna mitään sisäänpäin ladattaessa? Ulospäin kyllä menee tavaraa
<pesasa> Mulla ainakin on Firefoxissa "Easy Youtube Video Downloader", jolla saa eri muodoissa ladattua. Mm. mp4.
<HaXeri> ei mitään huonoja firefox lisäosia
<Paavi2_0> lappeen rannan fire fox lisä osa
<Sysi> eihän nyt huonoja, hyviäki on
<Lynoure> Nyt sitten kolahti hyvitysmaksu ulkoisille kovalevyille
<Echramath> ...saakos jostain pelkkiä kuoria?
<Lynoure> että maksetaan ens vuodesta Teostolle siitä että tehdään varmuuskopioita Ubuntu-asennuksistamme
<Lynoure> Saa
<Lynoure> Mutta tästä vois organisoida jonkin vinen
<Sysi> jotaki on jo, http://www.adressit.com/seis_hyvitysmaksun_laajentamiselle
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iMPCk -> Seis hyvitysmaksun laajentamiselle! - Adressit.com
<Sysi> mutta ehkä isompaaki
<Lynoure> Fibubot: meni jo.
<Lynoure> eikun, siis, Sysi. Päättivät jo.
<Sysi> seuraava liike sitte
<Sysi> eduskunta kaivaa kuoppaa suomelle
<Lynoure> Joo, niin ajattelin
<Lynoure> Sekin on jo risonut että saa maksaa samaa asennusrompuista.
<Sysi> seuraavaksi voitais sitte kieltää tallennusvälineitten tilaaminen ulkomailta
<Sysi> mutta eihän se hyödytä mitää jos ihmiset pääsee jollekki nettisivulle joka ei oo valtion hyväksymä
<Sysi> sitte kohta voidaan alkaa ettimään kimjong ilin toista poikaa
<hahlo> onko kaikissa eu-maissa? vai voiko jostain tilata halvempia tallennusvälineitä?
<Sysi> ainakaa cd:issä ei oo saksassa
<hahlo> ok
<Lynoure> ärsyttää tollaiset jutut joissa lobbaus tuntuu noin selvästi
<Echramath> Niiden edelliset tulonlähteet kai romahti.
<czr> mikä määrittää onko joku laite ulkoinen vai ei?
<Echramath> Erillinen kuori ja virtalähde varmaan.
<czr> niin mut mikä tekee erillisen kuoren..
<czr> kovoissa on muutenkin jo kuori
<Echramath> No jaa, niissä on kuitenkin elektroniikkaa näkyvissä.
<czr> no on aika moness aulkoisessa levyssakin jaahdytysreiat yms
<czr> enka ma yrita siis loytaa mitaan jarkevaa, mietin vaan et kuka tampio tuollaista pystyy saatamaan
<Echramath> Mä luulen, että ne perii rahaa usbista.
<czr> esata ja firewire ja ethernet on olemassa :-)
<Echramath> Niin no ne pitää ottaa sitten ensi vuonna maksun piiriin.
<tale> Ylikellotusvero tulee. Sehän on selvää veronkiertoa, kun 1000 euron suorittimen sijaan ostetaan 100 eurolla ja ylikellotetaan.
<VonZ> Hei, asensin just eka kertaa linuxin, ja nyt yritän asentaa adobe flashia muttei se onnistu, saan vaan jonkun .os tiedoston joka ei aukea :< help?
<VonZ> eiku .so
<Sysi> restricted-extras sisältää flashin, koodekkien lisäksi
<VonZ> Mikäs se on? Niin ja jäi sanomatta, että asensin Xubuntu 10.10:n
<Sysi> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras
<lubotu3> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Xubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 42 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Sysi> eli flash, mp3 jne.
<VonZ> Siis tuo kirjotetaan johonkin komentokehotteeseen vai mitä? :o 1. päivä linuxin kanssa..
<Sysi> aukase synaptic tai "ubuntun sovellusvalikoima"
<VonZ> auki on :)
<Sysi> sieltä pitäis löytyä hakemalla
<VonZ> pikahausta ei kyllä löydy..
<VonZ> kirjotan että 'restri', niin löytyy 'ed', 'udisks', 'upower' ja 'libupower...'
<VonZ> ja jos kirjottaa xubuntu niin löytyy joitain xubuntu-alkuisia mutta niissä on jo kaikissa tuommonen "valittu-merkki",eli ne vissiin on sitten asennettuna?
<VonZ> Voisinko mä jotenkin asentaa sen flashin tätä kautta: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iQASB -> Adobe - Install a different version of Adobe Flash Player
<Sysi> ei ole suositeltavaa, mahollista kyllä
<VonZ> no tuolla on sitten jotain: YUM, tar.gz, .rpm, .deb ja APM, mikä noista on tälle xubuntulle vai onko kaikki ja mitä ihmeen eroa noilla on?
<VonZ> latasin tuon tar.gz:n ja purin sen ja siellä sisällä oli se joku .so -tiedosto joka ei auennu :<
<annttu> .so on binäärimöykky
<annttu> se pitäisi kopioida sopivaa paikkaan
<annttu> ~/.mozilla/plugins/ kansioon
<annttu> mutta se kyllä kannattaa asentaa repoista
<VonZ> mitä ne repot on? :)
<VonZ> oon siis ensimmäisiä hetkiä oman xubuntun (ja linuxin ääressä)
<Sysi> http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi
<Mkaysi> @linuxfi pakettivarasto
<VonZ> kiitos :)
<Tekno_> auttakaas Sedin kanssa
<Tekno_> pitäs korvata grubin konffitiedostosta se timeout rivi
<Tekno_> näyttö ei toimi mut pystyn käyttää terminaalia
<Tekno_> :L
<Sysi> tekeeko do-release-upgrade muuta kuin vaihtaa repot ja dist-upgrade?
<ighea> tekee
<ighea> koska ubuntu=debian+pussillinen purkkaa
<Sysi> se oli näymmä joku python-scripti, ja nattypäivityksen piti hirttää lähes täysin varmasti pythoniin
<bioterror> mulla meni molemmat natty-päivitykset läpi ongelmitta
<bioterror> AMD64 kyllä tuottaa enemmän harmaita hiuksia kuin i686
<Sysi> xubuntu voi olla eri, xfce:ssä iso vaihos
<bioterror> mulla on lubuntut
<Sysi> noh, tää on testiläppäri, saa räjähtää
<Sysi> eka kerta ikinä ku teen versiopäivitystä :P
<Iltsu> mmmm
<Sysi> jos se on python-scripti niin vois kai lueskella
<Iltsu> ainaki enne vanhaa ubuntu oli vähä kertakäyttödistro, hajos aina ku oitti päivistä
<Iltsu> päivittää
<bioterror> Iltsu, en allekirjoita
<Sysi> riippuu vähän liikaa
<Sysi> voi toimia täysin tai hajota boottaamattomaksi
<bioterror> vanhemmilla ollut deskarissa neljä eri versiota putkee
<Sysi> riippuen raudasta ja mitä asennettu ja mitä säädetty
<bioterror> anoppilassa mennää kolmatta päivitystä
<Iltsu> siis mä puhun jostai 5.04 jne
<Iltsu> siis noi ei oo ees vanhoja vielä
<Iltsu> eikä se nykyääkää kauheesti parempaa suuntaa oo menny
<bioterror> vanhemmilla oli jotain 6.x-8.x
<Sysi> do-release upgrade käyttää update-manager-corea, mitähän seki tehne
<wilhart> onks kellää tota soundblaster x-fi
<wilhart> ?
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239981&page=6
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iRBCW -> Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi - Page 6 - Ubuntu Forums
<Sysi> pulseaudio ei välttis tykkää siitä
<wilhart> Sysi, ei mull oo pulseaudioo
<wilhart> pelkkä x-fi
<wilhart> miks mä en pääse tonne system -> preferences -> sound ?
<Sysi> pulseaudio asentuu vakiona ubuntussa
<wilhart> Sysi, mä en pääse tonne soundi settingsiin ku se sanoo etta: Waiting for sound system to respond
<wilhart> mikä se oli se gstream-properties
<Sysi> mää en tiiä mitää gnomen mistää äänijutuista
<wilhart> testaan rootttina
<wilhart> käyttääks ketää tota gnome3?
<topyli> ei, koska sellaista ei ole olemassakaan.  :)
<Sysi> xfce 4.8 vaikuttaa lloistavalta
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-17
<kirvesAxe> Millä rhytmboxin kappalejonosta saa biisin pois?
<Sysi> klikkaa oikeella ja poista
<kirvesAxe> ei tpimi
<kirvesAxe> mitään ei tapahdu pikavalikon poistokäskystä eikä muokkaa-valikon samaisesta komennosta
<tale> kirvesAxe: Sun rytmilaatikko on rikki, kyllä mulla toimii. Tai sitten tarkoitit kysyä jotain muuta kuin mitä kirjoitit.
<kirvesAxe> tale, no sitten se on rikki :þ
<kirvesAxe> mut aiivan sama
<kingi89> pystyisköhän jollain softalla laskemaan todellisen verkossa siirretyn tiedon, ei oikeen lohduta ku ifconfig pyörähtää 4G:n kohdalla ympäri ja kuitenkin on kotikansiot yms NFS-levyillä
<bioterror> kingi89, sulla on tullut jotain erroreita tms. jos pyörähtänyt ympäri
<Sysi> kyllä kai iha normi että 32bit laskuri pyörii ympäri? mullaki tekee niin
<czr> bioterror, eika ole
<czr> kingi89, kayta jotain softaa mika tallettaa noita counttereita ja osaa tuon wrap-aroundin
<kingi89> kuten?
<bioterror> no jos 4G tarkoittaa GB, niin kyllä se on aika vähän :D
<czr> bioterror, 4G = 2^32.
<czr> jos on 32-bittinen kayttis niin se counter on kernelissa 32-bit.
<czr> kingi89, collectd esim. tosin voi olla et loydat itse sopivampia
<kingi89> mietin et jos ite väsäisin tyyliin php:llä parserin tolle ja sit johonkin tiedostoon ja ajaa sitä cronilla mut vähän turhan työläs hyötyihin nähden
<czr> plus et se ei itseasiassa ole ihan niin triviaali ongelma vaikka se nopeasti silta tuntuukin :-)
<czr> (jos sen haluaa ratkaista oikein)
<Sysi> yhillä laneilla laskettiin vaan että kuinka nopeesti se pyörähtää ympäri
<czr> 34 sekkaa menee gigasessa verkossa jos paukuttaa maksimia
<czr> tai no, hieman reilut 34
<kingi89> noni eli jos ajelen cronilla kerran minuutissa nii pärjään 100M verkon kanssa :D
<czr> toki
<kingi89> mut jooh, pitää tota collectd:ia kattella. joskus taisin mainitakkin tuosta pommistani, joka kerää verkon koneista tietoja ja lähettää ne yhelle koneelle että pystyy siltä valvoon kaikkia koneita
<czr> mita tietoja sa keraat?
<czr> ja missa pidat tallessa?
<kingi89> levyt, verkkorajapinnat, muistin käyttö, langattomat verkot, kuormat ja lämmöt
<Sysi> mistähän munin laskee
<Sysi> vai piirteleekö se vaan graafit
<czr> no, aihe on aika lahella mun sydanta (ei munin vaan toi isompi)
<kingi89> ja tosiaan ihan konekohtaset statsifilut on, en jaksanu laittaa mitään mysql:iä sen takia pyörimään
<czr> eli se ei pida historiadataa, vaan pelkastaan hetkettaista?
<czr> mysql on harvoin tuollaista varten oikea ratkaisu muutenkaan
<czr> tulee vain hitorist kirjoitus-i/o:ta
<czr> hitosti jopa
<kingi89> juu, ihan senhetkiset tiedot pelkästään
<kingi89> lämmönvalvontaan on sit oma softansa, jossa boonuksena graafitki
<kingi89> vähän ot, mut tollasen näkönen softa: http://jako.kserver.dy.fi/dg-display.png
<czr> curses heh
<czr> vai html?
<kingi89> ncurses joo, php5-cli:n sisällä
<czr> hauska idea. pitais varmaan itsekin tehda jossain vaiheessa cursesilla jotain
<inz> Kannattaiskohan itekin kahtella statseja vähän useemmin
<inz> http://stats.ircing.org/graph.php?graph=0
<inz> ei näytä terveeltä
<inz> Oli supybotti menny jojoon
<inz> Kai sitä pitäis oma botti koodata, että ei olis ketään jota syyttää rikkuuntumisesta...
<czr> heh. niinpa
<inz> Tai siis lähinnähän se on, että koodata joku alotetuista boteista loppuun ;)
<kingi89> inz: kuulostaa tutulta toi botin toimivuus, joskus totesin ihan samaa, että täytyy tappaa muutaman tunnin välein ja käynnistää uudestaan
<inz> eggdropeilla ei tunnu olevan ongelmia, mutta tcl ei oo kivaa
<czr> eggdropin muistinkaytto vaan jotenkin aina rajahtaa
<czr> tai silta se tuntuu
<inz> Yhdellä kaverilla oli vuotavat eggi, jota sai potkia
<inz> Mutta toisen kaverin ei tunnu vuotavan.
<inz> Eli kai sekin on skripteistä kiinni.
<czr> kyl
<inz> Tuli hieno sahalaitakuvio muistinkäyttögraafista sillä vuotavalla botilla =)
<inz> Tai lähinnä swapinkäyttö
<inz> Ei taida mennä ihan riittävän pitkälle kuvatukset
<Wastrel_> onko joku muu kokeillu saada virtualboxisssa guest järjestelmässä (xp tai ubuntu) nokian kännykällä (e72) nettiyhteyttä?
<Wastrel_> host järjestelmässä kyllä toimii yhteys kännykän kautta
<Sysi> avoin virtuaalilaatikko ei taida tukea usbia
<Wastrel_> niin siis käytän tuota virtualboxin sivuilta saatavaa
<Wastrel_> eli ei avointa
<czr> siina toimii usbi kyl. tosin kayttany sita vain linux/linux-konffiksessa
<czr> (siis siina ei taysin avoimessa versiossa)
<vonz> moi! Oisko täällä jotakuta osaavaa henkilöä paikalla, kun mulla olis pikkusen vaikeampi dilemma...? :D Poistin C: aseman jollain Ubuntun omalla työkalulla, jolla voi osittaa kiintolevyjä.. Laitoin tilalle pari uutta levyasemaa. Nyt kone ei lähde käyntiin = Eli se ei löydä sitä Multiboot-menua KUNNES vasta sitten kun pistää Xubuntun asennus-CD:n sisään ja laittaa et "Boot from local disk" -> CD:n voi ottaa ulos -> Tulee vanha tuttu
<vonz> Multiboot-menu, tosin Windowsiin ei pääse tietenkään kun koko C:tä ei enää ole -> Xubuntu käy ja kukkuu ja nytkin olen tällä koneella täällä.
<vonz> Ongelmana on siis se, että kun painaa virtanappia, niin ei pääse sinne Multiboot menuun vaan tulee virhe: "Non-System disk or disk error"
<Sysi> boottaa asennukseesi ja asenna grub uusiksi
<vonz> Miten saan tän mun koneeni automaattisesti käynnistämään Xubuntun? Niin ettei tuota CD:tä tartteis laittaa joka kerta uudellee?
<Sysi> tarkista ja korjaa fstab
<Sysi> !grub2
<lubotu3> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iUqDg -> RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Community Ubuntu Documentation / http://is.gd/hm0vx -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Sysi> !fstab
<lubotu3> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iUqGm -> Fstab - Community Ubuntu Documentation / http://is.gd/iUqGA -> How to edit and understand /etc/fstab
<Sysi> grubin asennus ja mahollinen autoconffaus laittaa ainoan käyttiksen defaultiksi
<Sysi> tuossa ohjeessa käytetään livelevyä, sää voit bootata omaan asennukseesi sillä levyllä
<vonz> Kiitos avusta :) Oon aika uus tän linuxin kanssa, niin ei oo oikein nää käsitteet hallussa :S Siis ensiksi boottaan koneen uudelleen ja laitan tuon Xubuntu -CD:n sisään?
<Sysi> boottaat xubuntuun kun se kerran onnistuu
<vonz> Joo oon nyt siis tässä Xubuntulla, ei tässä koneessa muita käyttiksiä enää ookkaa ku tuhosin sen C.n jossa oli vista
<Sysi> sitte tuolla on ne komennot, sulla ei tarvi tehä mountteja erikseen, root directory on " / "
<Sysi> (C eli yks osio/asema/volyymi/lohko)
<Sysi> linuxissa ei oo kirjaimella merkittyjä osioita, ne liitetään vaan johonki kansioon
<Sysi> mulla ilmaantu yllättävä meno, joku jos kehtais jatkaa →
<vonz> Joo just, niin mulla on yks 160Gt kovo,  jossa oli C: (VIsta) ja X: (Xubuntu) osiot. Sitten poistin tässä jollain apuohjelmalla sen koko C:n ja muutin sen pienemmiks ex3-järjestelmän osioiksi
<Sysi> varmaan gparted
<wilhart> hei mun system->preferences-Sounds antaa tällasta: Waiting for sound system to respond
<wilhart> pitäskö mun ladata joku alsa tai jotai ja miten mä nään mikä äänikortti mulla o?
<vonz> KDE Partition Manager oli nimi
<wilhart> ja onks soundblasterille ihan omat driverit
<wilhart> mul ois niinku CA0106 toi
<vonz> siis mulla näköjää on tui GRUB 2.. pitääkö se siis asentaa uudelleen?
<wilhart> pitäskö mun inssaa sit toi pulseaudio ?
<wilhart> hallo?
<wilhart> ei täss mitää mut pitäs saada linein ja mic kehii
<Finnish> Miten loggaudutaan ulos?
<Finnish> Käynnisty errorilla niin kaikki kuvakkeet hävinny palkeista
<vonz> en tiiä mutta Alt + F2 saat se suorita-homman ja sitten jätä kenttä tyhjäks ja rasti siihen että suorita päätteessä -> Saat päätteen auki
<vonz> ehkä siellä on joku logout-komento.. ?
<wilhart> tota
<Finnish> logout antaa tollasen: bash: logout: not login shell: use `exit'
<wilhart> miten mä nään mitä soundcardii o
<vonz> entä exit?
<wilhart> lspic ?
<wilhart> dmesg ?
<Finnish> exit poistuu konsolista
<Finnish> Tai siis päätteesta
<Sysi> reboottaa/stoppaa gdm
<Finnish> Miten stoppaan gdm:n?
<Sysi> mieluiten virtuaaliterminaalissa sudo service gdm stop
<Sysi> se voi olla karu stoppi mutta no, toimii uloskirjautumisena
<Mkaysi> Finnish: ctrl+alt+delete
<Mkaysi> Antaa mahdollisuuden kirjautua ulos.
<Finnish> Ei anna
<Finnish> Shutdown, restart ja suspend/hibernate vaan vaihtoehtoina
<Mkaysi> entäs päätteessä sudo logout now
<Sysi> restart on ihan toimiva logout
<Finnish> Aika jännä ettei normi logout oo vaihtoehtona? Pitäis kai semmonenkin olla olemassa?
<Sysi> ei jos joku on rikki..
<niko__> FInnish joko ratkesi?
<Finnish> Ei vielä
<niko__> mä kokeilin yhtä joka toimi
<niko__> sudo shutdown -r now
<niko__> muistaakseni
<Mkaysi> uudelleen käynnistys on sudo reboot now
<Finnish> Siis shutdown? Eikös se nyt viittaa johonkin muuhunb
<Mkaysi> Shutdown on sammutus
<Mkaysi> uudelleen käynnistys on sudo reboot now
<Sysi> jossaki voi olla logout-mahollisuus mutta ehit bootata ennenku joku keksii sen
<Sysi> tai onko gnomen valikossa sitä, ku painat alt F1
<Sysi> *uudelleenkäynnistys
<niko__> Niin miten se Grubbi asennetaan uudelleen? Mulla näky olevan se jo? (oon tuo vonz)
<Finnish> Se on gnomen valikossa!
<Sysi> niko__: helpoiten siellä linkin takana sanotaan
<Sysi> !grub2
<lubotu3> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iUqDg -> RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Community Ubuntu Documentation / http://is.gd/hm0vx -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Finnish> JEE!
<niko__> Mikä noista neljästä linkistä? :)
<Finnish> Logout autto, ei tarvinnu bootata
<czr_> no voihan foo. lucidissa nakojaan buginen ftdi_sio-ajuri
<czr_> mietin ensin et oon menossa hulluksi kun ei voi modeemin kanssa jutella
<bioterror> natty amd64:ta puuttuu vieläki sun-java6 :(
<bioterror> i686:ssa se on
<czr_> onko sunin java-ymparistosta 64-bittista versiota?
<bioterror> 10.10:ssä on ainaki
<bioterror> ja onhan sunin omatki koneet 64-bittisiä?-)
<bioterror> ja slowaris myös
<czr_> ei se sita tarkoita et se linux-versio on tuettu 64-bittisena
<czr_> mut joo, en tieda tarkemmin. joskus ainakin jre:sta ei todellakaan ollu 64-sta.
<bioterror> luulisi, että 64-bittiset versiot kasvattais koko ajan enemmän suosiota kun ihmiset ostelee koneita joissa on 8GB muistiaki ja 64bittiset seeput
<czr_> varmaan kasvattaiski. mut kun sunin java on sunin/oraclen java. ei mikaan vapaaehtoisprojekti
<hahlo> kummassa 64-bittisessä on parempi 32-bittisten ohjelmien tuki, windowsissa vai linuxissa?
<czr_> hahlo, kai ymmarrat etta kysymyksesi on hieman outo?
<czr_> verrataan omenoita ja banaaneja
<czr_> ja kysytaan et kummalla riittaa pidemmalle bensa.
<hahlo> joo tuli vaan mieleen 64-bittisestä seiskasta
<czr_> ehka sa voisit kysya esim etta onko win7:ssa parempi tuki 32-bittisille ohjelmille kuin esim vistassa.
<hahlo> aika moni 32-bittinen siinä pyörii
<czr_> yms.
<hahlo> 64-bittistä ubuntua ei ole nyt asennettuna, en tiedä miten hyvin 32-bittiset ohjelmat siinä pyörii
<SipuliSopuli> HaXeri: niin, ei ole ketään
<czr_> hahlo, ihan hyvin pyorii. asentaa ia32-libsin tai vastaavan niin toimii ihan bueno
<czr_> poikkeuksen muodostavat esoteerisemmat suljetut vanhat softat, niiden kanssa joutu joskus nakemaan hieman vaivaa
<hahlo> ok
<czr_> ei hitto, pitaaks mun nyt sit kaantaa uusi kerneli tuohon lucidiin
<czr_> voihan pipari sentaan
<it-elias> on 10v ja osaan htmlää
<czr_> argh. tuon bugin kanssa kay niinku kaikkien muidenkin. hirveasti ihmiset nakee vaivaa et loytaa syyn, ajaa bisectit, laittaa patchin, patchi hyvaksytaan. bugi edelleen "new/undecided/unassigned"-tilassa.
<czr_> ja taa on sentaan LTS. jotenkin heraa joskus kysymys et onko canonicalilla oikeasti ketaan toissa.
<bioterror> ei
<vonz> Mulla on sellanen ongelma, ettei kone löydä multibootia, ja Xubuntu käynnistyy vain CD:n avulla (sieltä voi valita että Boot from disk), mitä nuo mountit tarkoittaa tuolla:
<vonz> niko@niko-HP-Compaq-6735b:~$ mount | tail -l
<vonz> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<vonz> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<vonz> none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<vonz> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<vonz> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<vonz> none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<vonz> none on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<vonz> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<vonz> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/niko/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=niko)
<czr_> vonz, ala pastea tanne!
<vonz> /dev/sr0 on /media/Xubuntu 10.10 i386 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8)
<vonz> sry :)
 * czr_ huohs
<czr_> lue kanavan topic pliiz :-)
<bioterror> !paste | vonz
<lubotu3> vonz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<czr_> vonz, ei noista mounteista mikaan liity kovalevyyn
<czr_> ainoastaan toi /dev/sr0 mountti on "oikea"
<vonz> mitä mä teen noille missä on "none" :S
<czr_> muut on virtuaalisia jotka on tarkeita, mut liittyy virtuaalitiedostojarjestelmiin (proc, sys, yms)
<czr_> et mitaan
<czr_> ei niihin pida koska
<czr_> koskea jopa.
<PoisonedDwarf> hei, ongelmia ubuntun kanssa, koneeni (läppäri) ei osaa käyttää jotenkin virtaa kait tarpeeksi (ehkä?) miten tällaisia ongelmia vois lähestyä ja ehkä jopa korjata?
<SipuliSopuli> O.o
<SipuliSopuli> siis
<Sysi> tä
<SipuliSopuli> hä?
<PoisonedDwarf> no sillon kun on akku paikoillaan ni se valittaa että virrankäyttö on alhainen tai jotain siihensuuntaan, nyt otin akun kokonaan pois koska käytän tätä verkkovirralla ja kun teen jotain mikä vie koneelta paljon tehoja suorittamiseen niin tää alkaa jumittaa ja kyykätä
<PoisonedDwarf> siis sillätavalla miten sen ei kuuluis, esim äsken muuttu näyttö mustavalkoseks täysin varoittamatta :D
<Sysi> jos akku on tyhjä se varmaan ilmottaa siitä, toista en oikeen keksi
<Sysi> koneen pitäis sammua heti ku poweri alkaa kyykkäämään, läppäristä ei kyllä tiiä varmasti
<PoisonedDwarf> verkkovirrassa kiinni ja akku on irti, kone tuntuu epävakaalta ja ainoa mistä se on varsinaisesti valittanu mistä epävakaus vois johtua tuntuu olevan toi sähköhommeli? ellei sitten joku muu ongelma mitä en osaa arvatakkaan
<PoisonedDwarf> hmm, toi mustavalkoisuus taitaakin olla joku Motzillan "ominaisuus"
<Iltsu> tai näyttiksen ajuri flippailee?
<SipuliSopuli> jos Firefox tjms softa jäätyy niin se muuttuu "mustavalkoseks"...
<PoisonedDwarf> sitä vois kans koettaa korjailla varmuudenvuoks
<PoisonedDwarf> ok eli firefox jäätää siis :/
<Iltsu> aajoo
<Iltsu> sillee
<Iltsu> mustavalkoseks
<Iltsu> mul läppäris vetää näyttö sillee mustavalko -raidalliseks välistä
<PoisonedDwarf> kiitos sipulisopuli :)
<Iltsu> se tosin johtuu siit et näytön kaapeli o rikki, tars jaksaa ruodata huoltoo
<PoisonedDwarf> hmm, pitänee siirtyy täysin tän googlecrhomen käyttöön, ärsyttää ton firefoxin jäätyily
<PoisonedDwarf> se kyykyttää koko koneen kaatuillessaan eikä meinaa sammua ku pakottamalla kaaduttuaan :D
<Sysi> minkälainen laitos se läppäri on?
<Sysi> liittyykö jotenki tiettyihin nettisivuihin kaatuilu
<Sysi> voisit käynnistää terminaalissa ja kattoa antaako erroria
<PoisonedDwarf> oon täys amatööri, nyt joudut selittämään mitä meinaa terminaali?
<Sysi> komentorivi, pääte
<PoisonedDwarf> ok
<Sysi> löytyy valikosta apuohjelmista
<PoisonedDwarf> juu, sen käyttöön en oo vielä ehtiny perehtyä :(
<Sysi> tää on helppo, kirjotat vaan firefox ja painat enteriä
<bioterror> !terminal | PoisonedDwarf
<lubotu3> PoisonedDwarf: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<PoisonedDwarf> mikäs tämmönen .run tiedosto on ja miten sen saa auki? koetan enemy territoryä asennella että olis joululomaks vähän tekemistä :D
<Sysi> aja se
<Sysi> pitää ehkä laittaa suoritettavaksi ensin ominaisuuksista
<Sysi> tai ei välttämättä toimi ollenkaa muuten ku terminaalissa
<Iltsu> mite pal jengi pelaa viel et:tä?
<PoisonedDwarf> ei mitään käryä mut joku peli  o keksittävä mihin saa aikaa tuhlattua,
<bioterror> PoisonedDwarf, Endgame: Singularity
<Iltsu> minecraft on kyl kova jos haluu tuhlaa aikaa
<Iltsu> tosi en tiä kui toimii yksinpelin
<Iltsu> mut kavereitten kans ollaa hakattu omal palvelimel, iha hauskaa rakentaa ja kaivella yms ja katella mitä kaverit saanu aikaseks
<PoisonedDwarf> mimmones peli se on?
<Sysi> siinä kaivellaan ja rakennellaan
<PoisonedDwarf> mä tykkään roolipeleistä, Uo:ta oon pelannu pitkään mutta sitten lemppari servu/shardi kuoli niin on ollu vähän hiljasta ton pelaamisen kans
<Sysi> WoW? :P
<Sysi> oho, menipä myöhään
<Sysi> kirjat on petollisempia ku irkki
<PoisonedDwarf> en taas tahdo maksullista peliä? ja wowi ei käsittääkseni oo kauheen RP loppujenlopuks, joku tossa wowissa tökkii
<PoisonedDwarf> tosin en oo koskaan kokeillu, mutta ku ei se vaan jotenki kiinnosta silleen
<bioterror> apt-cache search mmorpg
<bioterror> sielt tulee pari hittiä ;)
<bioterror> http://www.happypenguin.org/ tuolla on myös jotain pelejä mainittuna
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-18
<von_Z> Hei! Tietäiskö täällä joku miten vaihdetaan Multiboot-menun timeout nollaksi? Ts. piilotetaan monen järjestelmän valikko? Käytössä Xubuntu 10.10, Grub 2
<HaXeri_> hei kaikki <3
<HaXeri_> autatteko port forwarding asiassa
<HaXeri_> sääntö on tehty routerin port fwd:hen ja firewalliin mutta silti sanoo että "connection refused" kun yrittää yhdistää
<HaXeri_> router on zyxel p-660HW-D1 ja operaattori Sonera
<SipuliSopuli> sit feilaat jotain
<tale> HaXeri_: Olet vaihtanut nicknamea, alaviivamerkki tullut loppuun.
<HaXeri_> tale: problem tale, johtuu siitä että OVH:n palvelin vielä kummittelee joissakin irc verkoissa
<Sysi> von_Z: gksudo g /etc/default/grub
<Sysi> *gksudo gedit
<von_Z> thanks :)
<HaXeri> http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/2419/kuvakaappaus3.png wat am i doing wrong?
<SipuliSopuli> hassua et pitäis muka sallia erikseen toi portti
<Sysi> jos on nat niin siihen yleensä pitää tehä reikiä
<Sysi> erillisesta palomuurista ei oo kummemmin kokemusta
<SipuliSopuli> HaXeri: ja toi oli nyt se modeemi?
<re-G> onko ihmisillä adsl2-wlan -purkkeja käytössä? mitkä on hyviä malleja
<tale> re-G: Millä perusteilla hyvyys ja huonous määritellään?
<re-G> tale: toimintavarmuudella
<tale> Ei taida olla malleja jotka olis monia vuosia jo olleet käytössä.
<HaXeri> SipuliSopuli: joo on modeemi
<HaXeri> port 22: Connection refused
<HaXeri> onko mahollista että Sonera blokkaa mun portit...
<Sysi> traceroute
<HaXeri> yeees, katotaas
<HaXeri> kun traceroutaan tästä, se vetää suoraan tyhjää
<HaXeri> ja ip on ulkoverkon ip
<hahlo> re-G: linksys on näistä halvoista kotiboxeista toiminut kohtuullisesti
<re-G> hahlo: joo linksysejä rupesinki jo kattelee
<Finnish> Iskin N900-puhelimen kiinni USBilla läppäriin, ite puhelin mountautuu mut muistikortti ei, mitenkähän sen sais näkymään läppärillä?
<tale> Finnish: Mitä tarkoitat itse puhelimella? Että se toimii modeemina vai? Ehkä usb-modeswitch siinä tapauksessa osaisi vaihtaa sen muistikortiksi.
<Finnish> Hmmm, voi toi mokkula vähän varmaan haitata
<Finnish> Mulla on siis CS-17 mokkula kiinni
<Finnish> Yleensä kun nokian laittaa kiinni niin se kysyy PC-suite tila vai Massamuisti. Massamuistina se yleensä mounttaa itse N900-puhelimen tiedostoineen sekä muistikortin. Nyt vain itse puhelimen tiedostoineen
<Sysi> kokeile tehä uudestaan?
<von_Z> Moi! Haluaisin tehdä pikkuscriptin, minkä voisin liittää xbindkeys-pikanäppäimeksi. Tarkoituksena on että ohjelma avaa selaimen, täyttää kaksi lomaketta, painaa nappia, odottaa seuraavan sivun latautumista ja painaa nappia. Miten tämmöinen onnistuisi? :)
<tale> von_Z: Mahtaako komentotiedostossa voida tommoisia selaimen lomakkeita täyttää? Jos on käyttöliittymä joka toimii pääteikkunassa, expectillä voisi tommoista tehdä.
<tale> von_Z: Joutuisit ihan ohjelman laatimaan, joka osaa ladata noi webbisivut, käsitellä sen lomakkeen, lähettämään lomakkeen takaisin jne.
<von_Z> tale: No onko se ohjelman luominen kovin hankalaa? Käytän nyt kolmatta päivää Linuxia enkä oikein ole vielä sisäistänyt kaikkea :) Millä ohjelmointikielellä Linuxissa noita ohjelmia tehdään tai millä sellainen olisi helppo tehdä, ja miten se sitten käännetään ohjelmaksi? Jos sen tietäis niin vois googlailla.. :)
<czr_> von_Z, ei kyse ole niinkaan linuxista vaan yleensakin siita miten selaimia voi "skriptata".
<czr_> teoriassa kuvittelisin etta javascriptilla tuon voisi tehda helpoiten (eli selain suorittaa sen koodin sitten), mutten tieda mita onnistuu se et sivusot javascript ja sun teoreettinen javascript suoritetaan samassa istunnossa. en ole js-ekspertti
<tale> Varmaan pythoniin ainakin on moduuli jolla tuon tapaista voisi tehdä. En tältä istumalta osaa tarkemmin neuvoa.
<czr_> no siis pythonilla voi toki tehda http-kutsuja yms muuta, mut vahan veikkaan et tas haetaan nimenomaan selaimen automatisointia
<czr_> ah. mut nakojaan google auttaa.
<tale> Ajattelinkin että pythonilla tekee koko tuon homman ilman selainta siinä välissä. En tiedä onko selaimissa mitään scriptausmahdollisuutta.
<czr_> von_Z, http://www.chromium.org/developers/testing/pyauto
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iX4Mf -> PyAuto: Python Interface to Automation - The Chromium Projects
<czr_> toivottavasti englanti taipuu :-)
<tale> Mahdollisesti Firefoxiin on joku scriptaus-plugari, kun siihen kaikkea muutakin tuntuu olevan.
<von_Z> mitä vitsiä kun painan Ctrl + F niin aukeaa valkopohjainen, mousepadia muistuttava terminaali :O Eikös sen pitäis olla searchi firefoxissa? ... Onko tää joku Xubuntun oma juttu?
<Sysi> helpoin on todennäkösesti paras tapa
<czr_> tale, jos lopputarkoitus on nimenomaan odottaa et se lomakeen jalkenen sivu latautuu _ja_ rendautuu, niin pakkohan toi on selaimella tehda
<Sysi> von_Z: ei kyllä vakiona oo tuota, ootko varma ettet jotaki mutta(kin) painanu? xterm varmaan aukes
<czr_> focus ollu jossain muualla esim
<von_Z> Sysi: Kyllä tää ihan joka kerrasta missä ikkunassa vaan aukasee Ctrl + F: llä terminaalin, nimenomaan jonkun Mousepadin näkösen vieläpä
<von_Z> Sysi: Ei täs muuten mitään mut normaalisti käytän aika usein tuota nimenomaan Findiin :E
<tale> von_Z: Mikä Ubuntu sinulla on ja mikä käyttöliittymä?
<von_Z> Xubuntu
<von_Z> 10.10
<tale> von_Z: Siinä sitten varmaan on tommoinen toiminto. Vakioubuntu on se Gnome-versio, sitä taidetaan eniten käyttää.
<tale> von_Z: Varmaan XUbuntussakin on pikanäppimien säätelyä, eli ton voi ottaa pois tai pistää jotain muuta tilalle. Ja ainakin katsoa mitä pikanäppäimiä on määritelty.
<von_Z> ihanku olisin vielä tässä muutamia kertoja ettiny jo tällä Ctrl + F -toiminnolla... En oo kyl mitää Ctrl + F -pikanäppäimiä luonu, vaikka tuota xbindkeysiä käytinkin muutaman pikanäppäimen tekemiseen..
<von_Z> tale: Onko Xubuntussa vakiona joku pikanäppäinten muokkaustyökalu? :o
<Sysi> valikossa asetukset → näppäinkartta
<von_Z> Boottasin koneen eikä auttanu. Tuon CTRL + F antaa edelleen Terminaalia :((( En pysty enää käyttää pikahakua missään!
<von_Z> sysi: Mulla ei oo tuolla näppäinkarttaa, onko se joku lisäosa+
<von_Z> sysi: Vai oliko tuo edes mulle.. :)
<Sysi> ihan osa xfce:ä on
<Sysi> en tiiä onko suomennettu erilailla eri versioissa
<Sysi> näppäinasetuksissa kummiski
<von_Z> Sysi: On vaan sellanen kun näppäimistön syötetavat
<Sysi> kokeileppa alt+F2 'xfce4-keyboard-settings'
<von_Z> Sysi: Ongelma on osittain ratkennut. Nimittäin kun tapois Xbindkeysin niin Ctrl + F toimii taas.. nyt vaan pitäis löytää siitä joku paikka missä tuon vois vaihtaa vaikka Super + F:ksi
<von_Z> joo tuli Näppäinkartta -nimellä
<von_Z> Sysi: Mut tuolla näköjää ei pysty lisää omia komentoja. Jos painaa lisää, niin sitä Komentoa voi muuttaa, mutta pikanäppäin -kohdassa on tyhjää ja sitä ei voi muokata..
<Sysi> painat nappia jonka haluat siihen
<von_Z> Sysi: Ei kyl toimi napin painalluksilla
<Sysi> kyllä sen pitäis vaan otta vastaan napit
<von_Z> Sysi: Jos painaa jotain niin se vaa kirjottaa sen tuohon komento -laatikkoon
<von_Z> Sysi: Siinä pikanäppäin -kohdassa ei oo ees mitään mihin kirjottaa / mitään mitä klikata / ylipäätään yhtään mitään.. :o
<Sysi> mulla sensin haluaa komennon, sitte ku painaa enteriä niin kysyy näppäinyhistelmää
<von_Z> Sysi: Onko tuo sensin joku toinen samankaltainen ohjelma vai?
<Sysi> tä
<Sysi> *ensin
<von_Z> katos joo :)
<von_Z> Sysi: tyhmää kun tuossa ekassa valikossa lukee toi "Pikanäppäin: " ja on tyhjää.. luulis et se pitäis antaa jo siinä vaiheessa.. :D
<von_Z> no enhän mä sit varmaan tarvii tuota xbindkeysiä mihinkää.. :)
<von_Z> Sysi: Tosiaan tuota Näppäinkarttaa ei löydy koko Sovellukset -valikosta tässä Xubuntussa.
<Sysi> mikähän siinä on vikana
<von_Z> Sysi: En tiiä.. Mut toi Xbindkeys on siitä mukava että se antaa tehä hiirellekin komentoja.. kun painaa alas hiiren napin tai nostaa ylös..
<Sysi> jos (uudelleen)asennat tuon?
<von_Z> Xubuntunko?
<von_Z> vai tuon näppäinkartan?
<Sysi> tuon xfce4-keyboard-settings
<von_Z> meneekö se jotenki sudo install xcfe4-....... ?
<Sysi> hrm, onkohan aptissa reinstallia
<von_Z> miten mä voin poistaa tuon xbindkeysin kun en tarttee sitä? Ja kun kerkesin sen jo laittaa käynnistyy itestään nii pitääkö se ensin jotenkin poistaa sieltä käynnistymästä?
<Sysi> menivät poistamaan aptituden siitä defaultista, enkä saanu asennettua sitä toimivaksi
<Sysi> ota pois automaattisesti käynnityvien listasta
<von_Z> Sysi: Miten?
<Sysi> asetukset → istunnot ja käynnistys
<Sysi> sudo -s && apt-get update && apt-get remove xfce4-keyboard-settings && apt-get install xfce4-keyboard-settings && exit
<von_Z> Sysi: Nyt löyty muuten se näppäinkarttakin. Olit oikeessa se oli tuolla asetuksissa mutta ei tullu tuolta Sovelluspalkista vaan sitten kun klikkaa noita XCFE asetuksia niin aukee oma ikkuna josta se löyty.. :)
<Sysi> jaah
<von_Z> Mitä meinaa tuo miinus s?
<Sysi> aukasee roottiterminaalin, ei tarvi joka komennon eteen erikseen
<von_Z> Ei oo täällä "Istunto ja Käynnistys" Automaattikäynnistys-välilehdellä sitä xbindkeysiä ..
<von_Z> ainii.. se tehtiin sillai tein tuollasen tiedoston
<von_Z> pitää vaa poistaa se
<inz> Sysi, toi komento ei toimi, koska noi apt-getit ajetaan vasta kun se roottiterminaali on lopetettu
<inz> Sysi, koita esim: sudo -s && whoami
<Sysi> ai
<Sysi> krhm, mulla ei oo sudoa tällä koneella
<von_Z> Sysi: Satutko tietämään miten tarkastellaan mielivaltaisen napin painalluksen seurauksia painamatta nappia jollakin web-sivulla?
<von_Z> Sysi: Esim: miten voisi katsoa mitä tapahtuu kun painaa Google.comissa "Google-haku"? Sehän avaa siitä jonkun sivun joka on muotoa google.com/parametrejaymsyms..
<Sysi> en ihan yhtää
<inz> von_Z, nykyään ei oo kovin triviaalia, kun javascriptillä tehdään vaikka mitä
<inz> von_Z, perinteisissä lomakkeissa riittää, kun katot mitä kyseisen napin sisältävässä <form>:issa on määritelty
<von_Z> inz: mut olisko jotain sellasta ohjelmaa jolla vois kattoa et millaseen verkko-osoitteeseen klikkaamalla jotakin nappia (ennen painallusta tai painalluksen jälkeen) kone ottaa yhteyttä?
<czr_> von_Z, mika on se ongelma mita yritat varsinaisesti ratkaista? ehka siihen on parempi tapa kuin mita yritat hakea?
<von_Z> reitittimen reboottaus pikanäppäimellä
<czr_> reitittimella tarkoitat jotain sellaista koti-adsl-purkkia?
<von_Z> juu
<czr_> ok. ne on aika simppeleita
<czr_> eli sun pitais ensin selvittaa mika on se tekniikka mita se kayttaa "kirjautumiseen"
<von_Z> se on mulla osoitteessa 192.168.0.1
<czr_> joko kayttaa html-lomaketta taikka http basic authenticationia
<von_Z> sit siellä laitetaa admin ja sit sen salasana
<von_Z> -> klikataan buttonia
<czr_> milta se nayttaa se kirjautumisikkuna?
<von_Z> ja seuraavalla sivulla on buttoni
<czr_> onko se osa sita itse reitittimen sivua vai onko se erillinen dialogi missa on username ja password-kentat?
<czr_> ja mika on se reitittimen malli jos saan kysya? voi olla et joku on jo tehny skriptin tuohon
<von_Z> saanko tähän laittaa linkin kuvankaappauksesta?
<czr_> yksittainen linkki on ok
<von_Z> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/kuvakaappaus-18122010-150638.php
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iXeiO -> reititin partagé sur ZimageZ par vonz
<czr_> ah. noi toi vastaa siihen mallikysymykseenkin.. :-)
<czr_> kysytaas googlelta
<tale> Noissa ADSL-reititinpurkeissa saattaa olla komentorivikäyttöliittymäkin, mutta sitä ei ole dokumentoitu kuluttajille toimitettavissa papereissa.
<czr_> tale, mitahan tarkoitat komentorivikayttoliittymalla?
<czr_> telnet?
<tale> Eli jos von_Z jotain tollaista rakentaa, helpoin tapa olisi hankkia sen komentorivijutksan käyttöohjeet ja tehdä sillä.
<tale> czr_: Telnet tai vastaava jolla pääsee kirjautumaan purkkiin. Joissain professionaaleissa malleissa on ihan portti sitä varten (siis sarjaportti).
<czr_> tale, kuluttajapuolella toi vain on aika harvinaista. varsinkin d-linkilla yms
<tale> czr_: Se sarjaportti siis? Niin onkin. Mutta epäilen että kuluttajamalleissakin on komentoriviäyttökiittymä, se on vaan jemmattu piiloon ettei käyttötuen tarvi alkaa neuvoa sen tuunaamista.
<inz> Omasta A-linkistä ainakin löytyy ssh, telnet, tftp
<inz> Mutta D-Linkeistä ei hajua
<von_Z> näköjään sen boot-napin jälkeenkin se vielä kysyy et reboot? ja siinä on sitten kaks buttonia (K/E) .. Eli nyt ku painasen tuosta OK-napista, niin tahtoisin tietää et mitä se tekee.. :) Ja siitä sit tehä pikakomennon
<von_Z> tuskin se on niin hieno et pitää olla edes loggautuneena sisään että toi komento toimii..
<tale> von_Z: Tuo ei ole lainkaan Ubuntu-asiaa, etkö löytäisi paremmin soveltuvaa kanavaa?
<czr_> von_Z, se mita haluat on skripti joka hoitaa rebootin, ja sitten pikanappaimen joka kaynnistaa skriptin
<czr_> jannaa ettei kukaan ole tehny mitaan tyokalua tuohon, tai en osaa hakea googlella
<tale> Ei mun ADSLreititinta pahemmin tarvi boottailla. Aivan sama vaikka sen joutuu hiirellä tökkimään.
<czr_> von_Z, avaatko komentorivin ja kirjoita sinne "telnet 192.168.0.1" . kerro mita tapahtuu seuraavaksi
<von_Z> kysyy et "login" ja "admin" on kuulemma incorrecr
<czr_> eli loginiin laitat admin, ja sen jalkeen heti sanoo incorrect?
<czr_> von_Z, http://wjlandryiii.blogspot.com/2010/03/python-script-to-reboot-dir-450.html sktipti mita voi kayttaa DIR-450:n kanssa. se ei valttis toimi suoraan vaan pitaa muuttaa noita URLeja
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iXgw7 -> Joseph's Personal Blog: Python script to reboot DIR-450
<czr_> jotta tiedat mita ne oikeat on niin avaa selaimessa "show as source" niita sivuja ja sielta html:sta sit selviaa niita polkuja
<czr_> voi olla et noita muuttujien nimiakin pitaa muuttaa tosin
<czr_> von_Z, meil on varmaan toimistolla tuollainen DIR-615 demoja varten, voin vilkaista sita ensviikolla jos muistutat
<tale> von_Z: Miksi sitä purkkia pitää bootata niin taajaan? Eikö siihen saa ohjelmistopäivitystä jolla se alkaisi toimimaan kunnolla?
<czr_> tale, varmaan just sen takia ettei se toimi stabiilisti?
<tale> czr_: Siis mitä?
<von_Z> No tuota se on siis kodin langattoman WLANin reititin. Jos netti ei toimi niin tuo pikkuboottaus auttaa.. Kolme syytä: 1) Oon laiska 2) Oon utelias 3) En jaksa selittää tyttöystävälle miten reititin bootataan
<czr_> tale, kyseenalaistat syyta miksi kukaan haluaisi helposti rebootata halpispurkkeja joissa tunnetusti on aika runsaasti stabiilisuusongelmia.
<tale> von_Z: ja czr_ Entä sen purkin ohjelmiston päivitys toimivaan versioon?
<czr_> oletat et sellaisia on.
<Sysi> talella ei oo ollu telehelliä :P
<tale> czr_: Onko sitten jo selvitetty ettei semmoista ole?
<Sysi> reboottaus on kyllä helppo, meidän äiti osaa
<von_Z> En osaa ees asentaa mitään ajureita linuxille.. mulla on xubuntu kolmatta päivää :)
<czr_> tale, aika harvoin mikaan firmispaivitys on auttanu kakkapurkkeihin mun rajallisen kokemuksen mukaan
<tale> Mulla on nimenomaan Telewell nyt, ja aikaisemminkin on ollut vanhempia malleja. Näissä muuten on telnet käyttöliittymä.
<Sysi> ts. töpseli irti
<tale> Nimenomaan noihin huonostitoimiviin on minulla auttanut kun on päivittänyt ohjelmiston.
<czr_> hauskempaahan toi on et se purkki resetoidaan automaattisesti mikali netti menee alas
<Sysi> saako EA-501:htä toimimaan yhtää mitenkää oikein?
<czr_> von_Z, sun pitais yrittaa paivittaa se softa siina DIR-615:ssa ensin
<tale> Ja oli miten oli, minusta helpompi tapa on ensin pistää se softapäivitys, jos sekään ei auta sitten voi alkaa kikkailemaan ihmevirityksillä automaattisia rebootteja.
<Tuplis> mun ea-501 toimii hyvin, kunhan antaa nattauksen jollekin muulle tehtäväksi
<czr_> von_Z, se onnistuu lataamalla d-linkin support sivuilta paketin, purkalla se, sit siella dir-615 hallintasivulla pitais olla joku painike jossain "firmware update:a" varten.
<von_Z> czr_: laitoin sulle yksityisviestiä kun en jaksanu täyttää tätä offtopic-keskusteluilla, mutta tuota mitä mä sille scriptille teen? Pitääkö se kääntää jollain ohjelmaksi vai? :)
<czr_> von_Z, laitoit varmaan vaaralle czr:lle :-)
<von_Z> hmm joo :) totta
<czr_> no kokeile toi firmispaivitys ensin. ehka tale on oikeassa.
<von_Z> eiku en laittanu
<czr_> kuin useasti sulla menee rikki se?
<czr_> dir-615 siis
<von_Z> muutaman kerran viikkoon.. :D AJattelin et jos siihen on helppo tapa :)
<czr_> no. kokeile firmispaivitys, jos ei se auta niin kysy multa privassa sit.
<czr_> elama on yllattavan epahelppo.
<czr_> itse ihmettelen miksei ole mitaan foss-tyokalua tuohon. olisin jotenkin odottanut.
<Sysi> ajastin pistorasiaan :P
<czr_> Sysi, kuin nopealle laittaisit sen?
<Sysi> ajastimen? tiheämmälle ku ohjelma esiintyy, en oo varma tykkäiskö purkki jos joka yö sammuttelis nuin
<czr_> nii
<Sysi> aika hieno typo
<czr_> joku asiakas tais kysya multa joskus et voisko meidan jarjestelma automaattisesti katella et jos ei ole nettia niin sit katkois suoraan modeemin sahkoja
<czr_> mut se on vahan hankala ongelma kyl. enka oikein jaksanu lahtea toteuttamaan tarvittavaa logiikkaa joka vastais kysymykseen "toimiiko netti".
<Sysi> sitte operaattori hajoaa ja kaikki räjähtää
<czr_> operaattorit on aina hajalla. eri maarin mut silti :-)
<czr_> mut asiakas tais tyytya sit tuohon ajatusmahdollisuuteen
<czr_> ja toki webitse noita voi katkoa miten haluaa
<hahlo> ltsp-fatclient systeemi käytössä 10.10 ubuntussa, server vanha neliveto, client vanha läppäri tai vanha netbook, fatclientillä parempi multimedia ja videosuorituskyky, mutta muuten hullua kun tehokkaampi kone vain jakaa levyä ulos ja heikompi client tekee kaiken työn :P miten saisi viisaammaksi, vaikka fat-ja thinclientin yht'aikaisesti käyttöön tms työllistettyä nelivetoa?
<tale> hahlo: Senhän voi valita clienttikohtaisesti boottaako se fat vai thin-clienttina.
<hahlo> joo, mutta pitäisi saada yhtäaikaa molemmat, että saisi kummankin raudan täystyöllistettyä
<hahlo> nyt neliveto vain jakaa levyä ulos, ja client huutaa täysillä, ei tunnu järkevältä
<czr_> ei tuohon ole hirvean hyvia ratkaisuja. ei sellaisia jotka kaikkia tyydyttaisi ainakaan :-)
<hahlo> :P
<czr_> uu, civ5 toimii taas..
<tale> Entäs freeciv?
<czr_> en tieda, en ole kokeillu talla koneella koskaan
<Iltsu> veikkaa nettie freeciv tunnu oikee miltää civ5:n jälkee
<czr_> eipa se tunnu enaa nelosenkaan jalkeen
<czr_> ja tykkaan vitosesta kuitenkin enemman
<Iltsu> joo
<Iltsu> en oo nelost pelannu, vitone o kyl kova
<Iltsu> pitäs taas alkaa pelaan sitä ku o aikaa
<tale> minulla on SMAC Linux-versiona. Peli pakkaa puuroutumaan lopussa kun yksikköjä ja kaupunkeja on paljon, alkaa maistua työltä pelaaminen.
<tale> Onko ideaa, miksi tässä Ubuntu-koneessani ei toimi Showmedo.com videot? Esimerkiksi http://showmedo.com/videotutorials/video?name=6150000&fromSeriesID=615
<tale> Description:Ubuntu 10.04.1 LT
<tale> On asennettu flash player ja java, javascripti sallittu Firefoxissa.
<tale> Noi toimiikin, testailin ne erikseen.
<tale> Ubuntu restricted_extras on asennettu.
<tale> Tässä onkin jotain perusvikaa, YLE:n areena ei näytä videota eikä Youtubekaan.
<tale> En tajua mikä vikana. wmv-videon näkyy selaimessa, mutta sen soittaa viissiin elokuvasoitin.
<tale> DVD-levyltä elokuvan saa katsottua.
<HaXeri> ei elokuva ole DVD levyllä wmv:nä
<paww> sanos tale ihan täsmälleen mikä ei toimi
<tale> paww: YLE:n areena ei näytä videota eikä Youtubekaan. ei toimi Showmedo.com videot? Esimerkiksi  http://showmedo.com/videotutorials/video?name=6150000&fromSeriesID=615
<Sysi> flash rikki?
<tale> Ikkuna avautuu, mutta se kohta missä videon pitäisi olla pysyy mustana/harmaana eikä äänikään kuuu.
<tale> Sysi: Flash toimii kun Adoben sivulla käy testaamassa.
<tale> Katson tässä toisella koneella videon, katson sitten lisää tota toista masiinaa.
<paww> toi showmedo on flashi. Erikoista jos flash toimii muutoin.
<tale> Niin onkin.
<paww> mikä näytönohjain ja ajuri?
<tale> Katson jahka olen sen koneen äärellä.
<tale> Voi olla paranee bootissa, sammutin sen koneen saunomisen ajaksi.
<tale> Mulla on pitkät uptimet, flash on ennenkin sekoillut omituisilla tavoilla.
<tale> Tavallisesti on riittäny selaimen käynnistäminen uudestaan ja flash pelittää taas.
<SipuliSopuli> äh, osaskohan tuo OO calc aakkostaa...
<tale> SipuliSopuli: OSasi sarakkeen lajitella kyllä.
<SipuliSopuli> mm.. ..mistköhän päin tuota selvää valikkoa sekin hoituu
<tale> SipuliSopuli: Valikossa Tiedot | Lajittelu
<SipuliSopuli> joo, löysinkin just
<tale> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<paww> tale: binääri vai vapaa ajuri?
<tale> Ajuri on NVidian tekemä, versio current.
<tale> Kytketty käyttöön.
<paww> tuskin siitäkään sitten kiinni
<tale> Ei toimi ei, Areena ja Youtube ei nävy.
<tale> Youtube sanoo "An error occurred, please come back later."
<tale> YLE Areena ei informoi mitään, pysyy vaan pimeänä ja mykkänä.
<paww> liekö sen bootin paikka
<tale> paww: Bootattu on jo.
<tale> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ ilmoittaa Flash Player succesfully installed.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iY8Kw -> Adobe - Flash Player
<paww> tale: mikä flashin versio?
<tale> You have version 10,1,999,0 installed, sanoo tuo Adoben sivu.
<paww> onkos toi joku beta?
<tale> Olisko niin, että tähän on asennettu Gnash eikä Adoben Flash. Katotaan.
<tale> Mun mielestä Gnash ainakin joskus osasi näyttää Youtuben videot.
<Sysi> nyt ei tainnu onnistua ku kokeilin
<tale> Siinä se. Otin pois gnash-paketit ja pistin flasplugin-installer
<cygnus011> mistä saa väliviivan jenkkinäppäimistössä? :D
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> helpompi tulla irkkii kysymään kuin käydä läpi tosta backspacesta kohti 1:tä
<cygnus011> oon käyny jo kaikki omasta mielestä
<tale> cygnus011: Ubuntussa voi katsella näppäinsetteluja Järjestelmä | Asetukset | Näppäimistö välilehdellä Asettelut.
<bioterror> mun mielestä se on jossain + -merkin tienoilla
<bioterror> toki jos on oikea näppis jossa numeropuoli myös, niin seki miinus toimii. läppäreis harvemmin
<cygnus011> kiitos bioterror :D
<tale> cygnus011: Suomalaisen näppiksen + ylärivissä.
<cygnus011> se toimi
<cygnus011> siitä ei tuu mitään minulla
<tale> cygnus011: Jos siitä ei tuu mitään se näppäin on rikki.
<cygnus011> +++
<tale> cygnus011: Jos olit kokeillut jo kaikki näppäimet eikä tullut -, niin olisi voinut arvata se näppäin joka on rikki on -.
<cygnus011> :)
<tale> cygnus011: Mistä tiesit se on USasettelu?
<tale> cygnus011: Jos se onkin joku muu.
<tale> cygnus011: Oli miten oli, Ubuntussa voi helposti vaihtaa käytössä olevan asettelun tosta Näppäimistö-sovelluksesta.
<cygnus011> ongelma oli debianin squeeze testiversiossa, jossa ei ollu vielä mahdollisuutta valita suomalaista näppistä
<Sysi> jenkkinäppiksellä oppii kirjottamaan aka äkkiä
<Sysi> *aika
<Sysi> jenkkileiskalla siis
<cygnus011> tänään on joutunut vi-editoriaki opettelemaan pitkästä aikaa.. en voi ymmärtää, että miten jotku voi käyttää sitä :D
<SipuliSopuli> joe on kiva
<Sysi> eikö kaikista karuimmassa debianissaki oo nano?
<ighea> on ainakin ollut
<cygnus011> on, mutta se oli eri juttua
<Sysi> vi:ssä on navigointi vähän muisteleminen, muuten se on ihan käytrttävä
<ighea> joo, kaikki mitä vi:stä pitää osata niin :!q
<cygnus011> :D
<cygnus011> löysin muuten hyvän käyttöohjeen siihen http://avuton.com/tietokone/vi-editori ;D
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iYCXa -> Vi editori | Avuton
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-19
<tale> Nethack ja vi käyttää samoja näppäimiä  liikkumiseen.
<Sysi> ois edes wasd
<czr_> Sysi, nano tuli joskus 6-7 sitten mukaan kait
<czr_> aikoinaan vim oli ainoa jota asennettiin oletuksena
<czr_> ja vim on kieltamatta tehokas ja hieno editori, mut en itse sita koskaan jaksanut opetella muuta kuin perusteet. mcedit <3.
<bioterror> czr, joo itselläki vimin perusteet riittäneet siihen asti että esim. freebsd:ssä nopeasti konffannut sudot kuosii ja portsista jyllää nano ;)
<czr_> nepa ne kriittisimmat on :-)
<czr_> universe auki, apt-get install mcedit, ja shine on..
<PoisonedDwarf> mite saa xChat gnomessa "puhdistettua ruudun" eli niin että aikasemmat kommentit häviää?
<mkaysi> PoisonedDwarf: /clear
<PoisonedDwarf> eikö kukaan osais auttaa :(
<PoisonedDwarf> mites voisin avata komentorivissä vaikka ladatut kansion
<Echramath> Siis ihan perus cd?
<PoisonedDwarf> eiku mistä mä sen löydän
<Echramath> Oisko se ~/Downloads tjsp?
<Echramath> Chromiumin kanssa piti itse kai tehdä se.
<PoisonedDwarf> mitä p******, toista kautta pääsen sinne mut en suoraan tuolta vasemmalta ylälaidasta sijainnit -> mikä tahansa ni ei vaan aukea :(
<PoisonedDwarf> ja winellä ei pääs sella c asemaa
<PoisonedDwarf> tä on kyllä välillä tosi rasittavaa ku mikään ei ilmota että missä vika piilee vaan kaikki ohjelmat aina salakavalasti vaivihkaa päättää tiltata :(
<Tm_T> jostain syystä mulle tulee mieleen että jossain on tiedosto-oikeudet pielessä, esim virheellisen sudo-käytön jäljiltä
<topyli> kiroilemalla olet rikkonut systeemin
<PoisonedDwarf> ok, mitenkäs moinen ongelma saatettais saada toimimaan?
<PoisonedDwarf> eiku, siis korjattua :D
<PoisonedDwarf> ongelman toimimaan saattaminen kuulostaa jotenki tyhmältä ratkasulta tässäkohtaa
<PoisonedDwarf> joo mä alan uskoo kans että tää ubuntu vaan on loukkaantunu mulle ja nyt se on alottanu salaliiton pikku ohjelmiensa kanssa mua vastaan :C
<Tm_T> mä en nyt muista miten findillä etsitään ne jotka ei ole käyttäjän omistuksessa
<Tm_T> toisinpäin se on helppo
<PoisonedDwarf> JAAAHAS SELVIS! se oli toi fkin WINE joka sekotti
<PoisonedDwarf> eli korjasin sen näin sijainnit -> tietokone -> tiedostojärjestelmä ja oike hiiren näpil ominaisuudet -> avaa sovelluksella ja sieltä wine pois esim. nollaamalla ja sitten avaa kansio sihen valituks :)
<PoisonedDwarf> WOHOO!
<PoisonedDwarf> *tapu tapu*
<Tm_T> noniin, hyvä
<PoisonedDwarf> miets saa x-chat gnomesta laitettua niin ettei se tallenna lokeja, tai vaihtoehtosesti poistettua jo tallennetut lokitiedot?
<Echramath> Asetuksista.
<Tekno_> xchat-gnome on kyl :/
<Echramath> Hmm jos siellä ei ole sitä, niin se on varmaan riisuttu se optio pois siitä gnome-versiosta.
<Tekno_> oikee xchat on parempi
<PoisonedDwarf> eipä anna asetuksista muutta moista? sielä on kohta "tallenna lokitiedot" mutta sitä ei oo edes valittuna,
<Echramath> No logaako se siitä huolimatta?
<PoisonedDwarf> pitänee tuhota sitte tää jäätävä ohjelma ja ladata parempi
<PoisonedDwarf> joo logaa
<PoisonedDwarf> echramath
<PoisonedDwarf> tai sitten ehdottaa että ne päivittää tätä ohjelmaa ja korjaa tän bugin/ongelman
<PoisonedDwarf_> joo taitaa olla että alan käyttää tätä x-chattiä ni ei tarvii säätää
<IhqTzup> hmm, en saa ssl yhteyttä omaan webbi servuun, http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/ssl-salaus_apaceen  ohjeen mukaan oon tehny. https://serveri.com ku koittaa mennä niin tulee "url not found"
<tale> IhqTzup: Onko sinun webbi     servusi osoite tosiaan serveri.com?
<IhqTzup> se oli esim osoite
<tale> IhqTzup: Jaa, no saat siis pingattua sitä konetta jossa webbipalvelimesi on käynnissä?
<IhqTzup> http toimii
<Sysi> 443 auki?
<tale> Varmaan löydät jotain parempaakin virheilmoitusta sen koneen lokeista kuin tuo url not found.
<IhqTzup> Sysi: on
<topyli> tottahan toki xchat-gnomessa on loki optionaalinen, rasti ruutuun tai pois
<topyli> turha sitä on mollata, justiin samat ominaisuudet kuin tavan äkstsätissä
<topyli> nämä on näitä "epiphanyyn ei saa ekstensioita" ja "pidginillä ei voi irkata" ja "gnomea ei voi säätää" :)
<ighea> :P
<ighea> "aivoilla ei voi ajatella"
<mlpug> IhqTzup, joo pingaa sitä, kirjoita selaimeen ip osoite (eikä serveri.com), mee sinne ssh:lla, tutki apachen lokeja, tutki iptables, ...
<IhqTzup> veikkaisin jotain redirect probleemia ku se kysyy kuitenkin että lisätäänkö tuo sertifikaatti
<mlpug> joo. en lukenut ihan tarkkaan. Kyllä tuo varmaan tuohon ssl puoleen liittyy
<IhqTzup> siis mihinkäs muuhun se sit liittyis :D?
<mlpug> nuo mitä listasin oli sitä kaikkea muuta, nameservice ei toimi, firewall blockaa, serveri on sammutettu yms yms, mutta sittenkun luin kaikki ylläolevat kommentit niin tosiaan ongelma näytti rajautuvan tuohon ssl:ään
<wilhart> pitäskö poistaa toi pulseaudio ?
<Sysi> toimiiko se
<wilhart> joo kai
<wilhart> line-in ja mic et toimi
<Sysi> säädät pavucontrollilla?
<wilhart> enp
<wilhart> ei mull oo semmost
<Sysi> \millä säädät
<Sysi> pavucontrol ei taida missää näkyä tuolla paketin-nimellään
<tommis> miten lisään musiikkini mediakirjastoon vlc:eessä?
<bioterror> siin on playlist
<bioterror> ei kirjastoa
<bioterror> tommis, http://www.videolan.org/doc/play-howto/en/ch03.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/j1obn -> Chapter 3.  Basic use of VLC
<skfin> tommis: Musiikkisoittimena toimii paremmin joku rhythmbox ja amarok kaikkein parhaiden tietysti
<bioterror> MOC toimii myös ;)
<tommis> skifin tiedän mutta nyt tarvitsen juuri vlceetä
<skfin> No siinä ei ole musiikkikirjastoa
<Sysi> olikos jossakin uudessa/tulossa?
<tommis> no mikä tuo
<tommis> mediakirjaston on?
<tommis> mediakirjasto*
<skfin> Mulla ei ainakaan ole mitään mediakirjastoa
<tommis> paina L
<Mkaysi> Kyllä siitä ilmestyy mediakirjasto tai jokin jonka nimi on mediakirjasto.
 * heikki muistuttaa yhteisön kokouksesta 10min päästä kanavalla #ubuntu-fi-tiimit
<wilhart> äsh miks to iei toimi toi line-in
<Mkaysi> tommis: Oikea klik ja lisää hakemisto (tai lisää tiedosto jos haluat lisätä vain yksittäisen tiedoston).
<wilhart> pitäskö vaihaa alsa tohon pulseaudioon
<wilhart> tahtoo mic ja line-in
<Sysi> voit kokeilla
<wilhart> kyll se ennen toimi
<czr_> wilhart, mika iei?
<wilhart> iei ?
<wilhart> toi ei
<wilhart> tarkotin
<marsupapu> varmaan tarkottanu ei
<czr_> aa. on yksi taiwanilainen niche-pc-valmistaja jonka nimi on iei :-). raplanny niiden kanssa jossain vaiheessa niin oletin et kyse oli sellaisesta
<wilhart> noniin uninstalloin ton pulseaudio nyt mull ei kuulu musiikki :D
<wilhart> antakee urli maverickiin pulseaudio install
<wilhart> voi että
<wilhart> http://pastebin.ca/2023731
<wilhart> mitä tuo tarkottaa?
<czr_> ugh. onpas hidas pastebin
<czr_> tarkoittaa et syysta tai toisesta sulla on konffattu ladspa-kayttoon ja sellaista modulia ei loydy
<czr_> (en tosin tieda pulselsta yhtaan mitaan)
<wilhart> hmm
<wilhart> tää sekos nyt
<wilhart> koko audio järjestelmä
<czr_> kysmys, jos kaytan kernel-ppa:sta uudempaa kernelia lucidissa, niin miten saan restricted kalat toimimaan?
<czr_> nimittain sain toimimaan uudemmalla kylla ftdi-laitteet, mut bcm-pohjainen wlani katosi
<czr_> linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty on siis paketti mika on ajossa.
<czr_> jos joku keksii jonku hyvan ratkaisun niin hihkaisee sit.
<wilhart> czr, mitä mun pitäs tehä
<czr_> wilhart, enmietie. en tunne pulseaudiota laisinkaan
<czr_> yrita undota kaikki ne jutut mitka johti sut tahan pisteeseen :-)
<czr_> hmm. mites gnome-terminalissa vaihdetaan encoding toiseksi?
<Tuikki_> päivää
<czr_> mornks
<Tuikki_> Parhaillaan ois latauksessa ubuntu ja se pitäis levyn avulla asentaa 5 vuotiaalle läppärille... suurin kysymys oikeastaan tässä vaiheessa kohdistuu läppärin wlan-laitteisiin, että kuin iso operaatio ne on yleensä saada toimimaan?
<Tekno_> piuhat kii ja menoks
<czr_> Tuikki_, jos kaikki menee hyvin niin se toimii. jos ei niin joutunet ottamaan googlen kateen. kupariverkko on kateva siina vaiheessa
<czr_> riippuu aika pitkalle siita etta mika wlan-piiri on sun lapparissa kyseessa
<Tuikki_> onneks mulla on tämä uudempi läppäri käytettävissä
<Tuikki_> tarviikos ubuntu kovolta tilaa silloin kun sitä kokeilee levyltä?
<Sysi> ei
<Tuikki_> hyvä... saapahan ainakin varmistettua, että toimii
<czr_> Tuikki_, joo, toi live-cd-vaihtoehto on ihan hyva tuohon
<Tuikki_> joku eri kuin mikä tuolla lataussivulla oleva?
<czr_> se oletus on live-cd.
<czr_> eli luultavasti se mika sulla on.
<czr_> itse asennan aina alternatelta niin unohdan tuon live-testauksen :-).
<Tuikki_> ah...
<Tuikki_> onkohan kovin mahdoton operaatio virittää ubuntu pelittämään musiikkisoittimena? kun ois tarkoitus, että tuo vanha läppäri menis talliin jossa se sais toimia musiikin välittäjänä tallin vahvistimeen ja samalla se sais toimia sitten backuppina valokuville
<czr_> ei ole. tosin vaihtoehtoja on rajattomasti niin suurin ongelma tullee siina :-).
<czr_> mut voit kysella esim taalta lisaa kun saat muuten sen testattua lapi et toimii
<re-G> Tuikki_: vain mielikuvitus rajana
<Tuikki_> no juu... tokkopa nyt ihan mahdottomaksi venyy... toinen ongelma on tosin se, että tuossa vanhassa läppärissä ei ole kovolla kokoa kuin 80gb
<Tuikki_> sinne ei liikaa tavaraa säilötä
<czr_> valkkaa tarkeat kuvat :-)
<re-G> ittelläni on etäisesti vastaava systeemi.. eli etäkoneella pulseaudio kuuntelee verkosta ja työntää vahvistimeen
<re-G> koneella tosin pyörii paljon muutakin, mutta toi on yks case mihin käytän sitä
<Tuikki_> no mulla nyt tuskin paljoa muuta käyttöä tulee... tietty jossain välissä kävi mielessä, että jos sen sais muksuille pelaamista varten, mutta tiäppä sitten... hommais likalle ennemmin vaikka jonkun miniläppärin
<Tuikki_> hmm...
<Tuikki_> jotain häikkää ilmeisesti levyasemassa
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-12
<dimape> olenko huono ihminen jos suunnittelen Windows Phone Tech labia luokkakaverien kanssa?
<harto> et, kyllähän se suomalaisen yhteiskunnan hyvinvoinnin kannalta on ensiarvosen tärkeetä et se käyttis saa nyt hyvää softaa ja nousee haastamaan iosin ja androidin
<harto> ja onhan se varmaan tietty ohjelmoijallekin vähän ylimäärästä lisähaastetta kun microsoftin paskojen kanssa tappelee?
<dimape> paskoja tai ei, drag & drop hakkaa takuulla C++:an kääntämisen konsolista
<Sysi> tälleen kokeilematta voisin epäillä, riippuen mitä tekee
<Sysi> (offtopic on silleen paha)
<dimape> njoo kaipa OT piisaa tältä erää
<czr_> kyl. varsinkin noin huono OT.
<hahlo> mikä se komento oli update-alternatives jne kun haluttiin xwindow-manageria vaihtaa?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-13
<hahlo> olen nyt *buntun virtuaalikonsolissa, miten X nykyään käynnistetään? startx tai xinit eivät enää tuntuneet toimivan?
<Sysi> startx ajaa mitä sulla on ~/.xinitrc:sä tai jos se on tyhjä niin kai jotaki etc:n alta
<Sysi> jos sulla ei oo edellinen X suljettuna tarvii laittaa sopiva export ensin
<hahlo> joo näköjään virtuaalikonsoli 2 se toimi, eli F2 ykkösessä ei
<yakc> sillä seinilläkin korvat on
<avsu> Päivää! Mitä nappia pitää bootissa painaa, että saisi valita esim. vanhan kernelin
<avsu> ?
<ath_> esc lienee oikea
<n1ko> shiftiä pohjassa
<ath_> Ai sellainen on nykyään
<avsu> lts versiossa?
<n1ko> no riippuu mikä lts sulla on
<n1ko> mutta grub2:ssa
<n1ko> 8.04:ssa on vielä ykkönen
<czr> vasen shifti pohjassa
<czr> kun buuttaa
<avsu> kokeillaan...
<n1ko> ja siinä pelaa tosiaan esc
<czr> jos on vain yksi kernelivalinta niin sit jaa siihen odottamaan
<czr> jahans. se on sit muttunu :-)
<avsu> joo, shift. Kiitos :)
<Finnish> Mulla on cd kansiossa muoto/päätteeltään .flac mukana myös .log ja .cue tiedostot, mitä pitäis tehdä että sais sen "normaaliks?
<n1ko> mikä on "normaali"
<Iltsu> flac o kuiteki paras mahdolline :p
<Finnish> Mut se on yks iso flac-tiedosto
<Finnish> Esim miten sitä kuuntelee audaciousissa silleen että vois sieltä täältä biisin kuunnella J-näppäintä painamalla ja etsimällä nimellä
<Finnish> Toi on Exact audio copy
<mjr> se cue-tiedosto kertonee että missä ne biisirajat menee
<mjr> siinä saattaa olla samat tiedot sisäisestikin
<mjr> toi auttanee jos haluat pilkkoa: https://aidanjm.wordpress.com/2007/02/15/split-lossless-audio-ape-flac-wv-wav-by-cue-file/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/o5pSxp -> Split lossless audio (ape, flac, wv, wav) by cue file in Ubuntu « aidanjm’s stuff
<Finnish> Tänks, katotaas
<Finnish> mjr, KIITTI!!! Toi toimi aivan loistavasti
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-14
<defer_> huh en paljoo osaa arvostaa tätä gnome3 nyt kun vaivauduin testaamaa
<jjo> gnome3 on kiva
<jjo> gnome shell ei niinkään
<defer_> saako tähä kolmosee sellai perinteisemmän näkymän
<jjo> kyl
<jjo> sitä mä käytän. tää on aika pitkälti samanlainen kuin edellinen 2.x-sarjan gnome
<defer_> system settings hyvä kun tosta saa es taustakuvaa vaihettua
<defer_> tosi keskeneräseltä vaikuttaa
<defer_> kyl mä taidan palaa takas xfce puolelle
<defer_> tuntuu tosi rampalta tää ei oo niinku mitää featureita taisiis en saa yhtään kustomoitua
<jjo> jos kustomointi on työpöydän pääasiallinen tarkoitus, niin suosittelen kde:ta
<defer_> Tuntuu tyhmältä käyttää kde kun on niin tottunu lähinnä gtk softaan ja lisäks sitä saa kääntää helkutin kauan ja on se melko raskas
 * Mkaysi detaches. 3 Hours schooö left.
<Mkaysi> Ja heti väärä kanava. Anteeksi
<defer_> saako tän gnome shell jotenki helposti pois?
<n1ko> sudo apt-get remove gnome-shell ?
<jjo> siis siinä login screenissa pystyy valitsemaan gnomen ilman shelliä
<defer_> Onko kellään kokemusta miten sais bluetooth kuulokkeisiin ohjattua äänet läppäriltä
<n1ko> parittaa ne keskenään, konffaa pulseaudioon sinkin, profit
<defer_> Ku paritin ne bluemanilla sit klikkasin "make audio sink" ja tule "done" mut silti kaikki äänet tulee koneesta eikä kuulokkeist?
<defer_> xubuntu 11.10
<defer_> nii on vissii pakko olla pulseaudio
<Sysi> asenna pavucontrol jos et saa xfce:n mikseristä vaihdettua ääniulostuloa
<defer_> olis hulppeeta saada toimii ku mul on tollanen et saa bluetoothilla sterkkoihi langattomasti äänet
<mjr> sieltä ääniasetuksista se pitäis voida vaihtaa mistä tulee ulos
<mjr> jos ei voi niin evt
<defer_> blueman: "device added and connected succesfully" --> silti ei näy sitä pavucontrolissa tai mixerissä
<defer_> A2DP sink (send audio) ku laitoin bluemanista
<defer_> nokian puhelimista alkaa toimii suoraa ku yhdistää
<czr_> hmm. miten asennan omat fontit inkscapea varten? siis pari ttf:aa, mut en halua kirjoittaa pakettihallinan valvomiin hakemistoihin
<inz> ~/.fonts?
<inz> vai siis pelkästään inkscapelle?
<czr_> ei valia sinansa.
<czr_> tarviiko tuon jalkeen ajaa mitaan fontdiria tai mitaan?
<inz> ei
<inz> voit myös avata fontin gnome-font-viewerillä ja kliksutella "install font"; lopputulos on sama
<czr_> kiits :-).
<czr_> neh, en halua mitaan sellaista, rittaa toi
<czr_> muistelin monta vuotta sitten taistelleeni fontti-indeksoinnin kanssa ja .. aattelin kysya etukateen talla kertaa :-)
<inz> Mut kannattaa huomioida, että koska kyseinen hakemisto on indeksoimaton, sinne ei kannata kovin suurta fonttilaumaa heitellä
<czr_> joo, ei siel ole kuin viisi ja nekin valiaikaisesti
<czr_> yritan loytaa sopivaa kokoelman nimeen
<czr_> inz, http://libutil.so/pub/pics/escape1-logo.png . sain fontin paikoilleen :-)
<tale> czr_: Tyylikäs kirjasin.
<czr_> se on ihan sulava. ei tosin ole hirvean tarkasti tehty kernausdata
<czr_> joutu fiksaamaan kasin pathia useammasta kohtaa
<czr_> mut pieni piperrys takaa tekemisen ilon
<tale> Se voi olla ongelma noissa taiteellissa kirjasimissa. Typografin tekemissä asiat on kunnossa mutta ne on sitten tavanomaisemman näköisiä.
<czr_> onhan noita ihan protaiteellisiakin ihan hyvalaatuisia
<czr_> toi oli ilmainen ei-kaupalliseen kayttoon niin ei voi mitaan asialle :-)
<czr_> kokeilen yhta variaatiota viela.
<czr_> kuulemma ei saa menna viiva p:n paalta.. kaikkea sita kuuleekin :-)
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-15
<zonemi> mulla on ssd:llä Mint ja kakkoslevy alustettu ext3:ksi tiedostoja varten
<zonemi> voiko tohon tiedostolevylle laittaa osion windowsille
<zonemi> niin että vse vielä toimiikin siinä
<zonemi> ihan vaan satunnaiskäyttöön eli ssd:n voisi vaikka irroittaa silloin kokonaan irti kun windowsia käyttää
<zonemi> jaaha, taitaa olla nörtit nukkumassa
<czr_> tai ketaan ei kiinnosta windows.
<czr_> koska, kanava ei ole windows-fi? :-) kokeile esim ubuntu-fi-offtopic
<elias_a> Mä en osaa vastata tuohon.
<elias_a> En edes tiedä mitä "vse" tarkoittaa tuossa.
<zonemi> no ei kiinnostais itseekään, mutta xboxin modaaminen vaatii kai siihen koskemista... :|
<zonemi> oho, siis *se
<zonemi> ei taida onnistua aseman fläsashaaminen linuxin puolella?
<anger> zonemi: kutistat tota ext3-osiota ja laitat tyhjälle tilalle windows-partition
<elias_a> Enpä noista ssd-levyistä tiedä...
<elias_a> Mulla on vain vanhaa patarautaa.
<re-G> valurautapata
<anger> ei tainnut winkkarikaan vaatia enää että on ekalla osiolla...
<re-G> ei ainakaa nykyisin
<zonemi> mut siis mietin sitä että kun ne bootloaderit sun muut on tolla sd:lloä
<anger> ei ole väliä
<re-G> voit pistää toiselle levylle oman bootloaderin
<re-G> tai sit pelata yhdellä
<anger> winkkari tosin saattaa jyrätä oman sen päälle
<anger> hyvinkin vahva kutina että näin käy
<anger> sitten vaan buuttaat liimaksi-cd:ltä tms ja laitat grubin tilalle
<zonemi> joo no mutta nappaan ton ykköslevyn varmuudenvuoksi irti ennen kuin rupean mitään asentelemaan
<zonemi> niin jos jälkeenpäin biosista toi ykköslevy on laitettu masteriksi niin ei kai mitään ongelmaa vaikka tiedostolevylläkin on oma bootloaderinsa
<zonemi> käynnistyy linuxiin?
<elias_a> Mulla oli joskus tuollainen viritys ja kyllä se toimi.
<elias_a> Kakkoslevyn grub ei sotkenut.
<zonemi> ok, shomma selvä
<anger> Toimiko muka winkkari jos asennuksen jälkeen vaihtaakin levyn masterista slaveksi?
<czr_> 's/ jos asennuksen jälkeen vaihtaakin levyn masterista slaveksi//'
<shanttu> xfce:ssäkin kun on tuo ärsyttävä bugi logatessa ulos, että seivaa session. mitä tulisi laittaa komennoksi että sulkisi  kaikki ohjelmat ensin?
<Echramath> Bugaako se?
<shanttu> on raportoitu ja vahvistettu
<shanttu> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7915
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/lL5rqy -> Bug 7915 – xfce4-session-plugin always save the session during restart/logout.
<lubotu3> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 7915 in General "xfce4-session-plugin always save the session during restart/logout." [Major,New: ]
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 7915 in bridge-utils (Debian) "bridge-utils: version 1.0.4 needs 2.6 kernel" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/7915
<Echramath> Metkaa kun en ole törmännyt.
<Sysi> symlinkkaa ~/.cache/sessions (/dev/nulliin jos ehottomasti haluat käyttää sitä paneeliapplettia
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions && ln -s ~/.cache/sessions /dev/null kai toimis
<shanttu> Sysi, ei tosiaankaan mikään välttämättömyys. Pääasia toimii.
<Sysi> koska jos laitat sen napin joka heittää popup-ikkunan aiheesta niin voit siitä valita pois täpän istunnon tallentamisesta, se muistaa sen yhen kerran jälkeen
<Sysi> sitä ennen kantsii tyhjentää sessiot rm:llä
<shanttu> Sysi, kiitti. Testailen
<SipuliSopuli> saaks komentorivillä jotenki järkevästi käskettyä skannaamaan?
<SipuliSopuli> ilmeisesti scanimagella se onnistuis
<SipuliSopuli> eli ihan varmasti myös tulostaminen komentorivin kautta onnistuu(?)...
<skfin> lp
<skfin> tai lpr
<torde> riippuu vähän mitä on asennettu ja miten
<heikkiket> aargh c++ menee yli ymmärryksen
<UrB> minkä se luonnolleen voi :)
<UrB> sillä on kyllä helppo päätyä tilanteeseen jossa ei tajua edes itse kirjoittamaansa koodia
<andyn> c++ on ihan hyvä
<andyn> millä tahansa kielellä voi kyllä kirjoittaa koodia, jota ei seuraavana päivänä tajua
<UrB> vaatii se c++ ehkä keskimääräistä enemmän itsekuria kun se ei erikseen taluta kohti valoa
<UrB> mutta ei mitään inhoa ko. kieltä kohtaan - sillä olen eniten koodia naputtanut
<UrB> mikähän on kun terminaalin fonteista uupuu pikseleitä
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-16
<yakc> hmph, mulla on nyt sellainen tilanne, että on hallussa kaverin miniläppäri ja siihen pitäisi asentaa ubuntu käyttikseksi. toi on miniläppäri josta on näyttö särkynyt, mutta muuten pelaa. ongelma on nyt se, että ulkoinen näyttö ei anna elonmerkkejä ennen windowsin käynnistystä
<yakc> joten en voi vaihdella buuttaavaa asemaa
<yakc> jos jollakin on neuvoja niin otan vastaan
<UrB> toinen samanlainen (tai samalla biosilla) oleva kone avuksi - ulkoa opetella näppäinsekvenssi -> win :)
<ninnnu> Muistaakseni mun Eee:ssä F12 POSTissa antaa "boot device"-valinnan
<ninnnu> Josta voi sit sokkona painaa kerran tai kaks ylös tai alas
<ninnnu> ja toivoa parasta
<yakc> hmph
<yakc> eeecp:ssä ei ole tätä ongelmaa ollut
<yakc> tää on samsung
<Juze> Hei, osaako kukaan sanoa miksei WLAN löydä tukiasemia Kubuntu 10.04:ssä? Kysyin jo #kubuntu-fi kanavalla eivätkä osaneet vastata, iwlist eth1 scan löytää kyllä
<Sysi> eka veikkaus multa ois varmaan että se kubuntun appletti on vaan huono, poista ainakin käytöstä ja asenna network-manager-gnome
<Juze> Mitenkä se poistetaan esim. terminaalista?
<Juze> Tein nyt ainakin apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<Sysi> pitäis kai riittää jos poistat paneelista sen
<Sysi> sitte kokeile alt+F2 nm-applet
<Juze> En huomaa mitään eroa?
<Juze> Tai siis... en saa nyt tuota pois koska se on käynnissä
<Sysi> hmmm, pitääköhän relogata ja jotain muuta vielä että se suostuu käynnistymään, sitte pitäis ilmestyä ilmoitusalueelle
<Juze> Ok, kokeilen, kohta takaisim
<Juze> takaisin*
<Sysi> mää käytin tuota kubuntua kohtuullisen pitkän aikaa sitte enkä sillonkaa kauhean kauan..
<Juze_> ~$ nm-applet Verkonhallintasovellus nm-applet on jo käynnissä.
<tale> Juze_: Onko samaan aikaan myös KDE:n vastaava?
<Juze_> tale: Kyllä tuo KDE:n network manager on vielä tuolla...
<tale> Juze_: Jospa poistaa paketin network-manager-kde
<tale> Jos ne on käynnissä samaan aikaan homma varmaan sekoilee.
<Juze_> Juu, nm-applet ei löydy enää, asennan network-manager-gnome uudelleen
<Juze_> ...ja nyt se on käynnissä mutta ei ole paneelissa?
<Juze_> Reboot ja nm-applet terminaalista niin antaa laittaa komentoja...
<Juze_> Mutta paneelissa sitä ei ole eikä löydy?
<tale> Juze_: Kertooko nm-tool mitään?
<Juze_> tale: http://pastebin.com/VMt6YDc4
<tale> Juze_: Tuon mukaan nm ei säädä mitään interfacea.
<Juze_> tale: iwlist eth1 scan ei löydä enää...
<tale> Juze_: Sulla kuitenkin on nettiyhteys siitä koneesta, eli jotain muuta kautta se netti tulee päälle.
<Juze_> Tällä hetkellä langalla...
<tale> Juze_: Mitä on tiedostossa /etc/network/interfaces
<Juze_> Ja nyt taas eth1 löytää scannissa o_o
<Juze_> Kun käytti ifconfig eth1 down/up
<Juze_> tale: http://pastebin.com/gSZXxKTT
<Juze_> Tiedoksi että DNS ja DHCP ei päällä
<Juze_> Ongelmana on se ettei applet löydä langattomia verkkoja mutta terminaalista löytää
<tale> Juze_: Koska sulla on interfaces tiedostossa eth0 dhcp, ei networkmanager hallinnoi sitä liitäntää, ja nm-tool näyttää unmanaged.
<Juze_> tale: Kokeilin aikaisemmin vaihtamalla Managed, ei toiminut
<tale> Juze_: Sama juttu eth1 kanssa, tossa tiedostossa kiellät nm-aplettia tekemästä mitään eth0 ja eth1 liitännöille.
<Juze_> Ja eth0 on lanka
<tale> Juze_: Pistä toi tiedosto takaisin semmoiseksi kun se oli asennuksen jälkeen.
<Juze_> tale: En tiedä millanen se oli asennuksen jälkeen...
<Juze_> Taustatietona se että ei ole oma kone, vaan asiakkaan
<tale> Juze_: No, ei pidä järjestelmän tiedostoja muokata ennen kuin on ottanut siitä kopion. Venaas, koitan katsoa jostain alkuperäisen.
<Juze_> Tuohon tiedostoon en ole itse edes koskenutkaan
<tale> Siinä tulisi olla #NetworkManager#iface eth0 inet dhcp -rivi kaikille interfaceille.
<Juze_> Suoranaisesti
<Juze_> Eli siis # kaikkien eteen?
<tale> Juze_: Tuleeko siitä sitten tuollainen rivi kuin tuossa näytin?
<Juze_> tale: Pitääkö noiden auto eth0 olla jne?
<Juze_> Ja tiedoksi, tuon langallisen tietenkin löytää appletista
<Juze_> Langattoman ei
<tale> Juze_: allow-hotplug eth0 pitää olla.
<Juze_> Eli, postaisitko päivitetyn pastebinin?
<Juze_> Kun ymmärrät paremmin nuo muutokset
<tale> Juze_: http://pastebin.com/sAZ2fuLS
<Juze_> Sama eth1:lle?
<tale> Käsittääkseni kun tossa on # kommenttimerkki, vaan lo rivit ja allow-hotplug vaikuttaa.
<tale> Mikä se eth1 on?
<Juze_> eth1 on langaton
<Juze_> eth0 langallinen jolla nyt kiinni
<tale> Juze_: Onko varmasti? Eikä iwscan näytä wlan0 tai jotain
<Juze_> Kyllä
<tale> No sille samanlainen allow-hotplug
<Juze_> tale: eth1 on langaton http://pastebin.com/RuGttk0P
<tale> Juze_: Tämmöinenkin ongelma http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=36062.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/HLgsWH -> Nm-applet toimii Kubuntu 10.10:ssä vain tango-, tai gnome teemalla[RATKAISTU]
<tale> Juze_: No kyl se on kuten sanoit.
<Juze_> tale: Tarviiko reboot tai mitään?
<Juze> tale: Toimii nyt, kiitoksia paljon
<tale> Juze__: Helppo tapa on reboot. Kyllä tuon muutenkin pitäisi voida tehdä, kun sammuttaa kaikki interfacet ja nostaa ne sitten ylös nm-appletilla.
<kimbledon> jaaha, päivitykset rikkoi silleen että ku yrittää laittaa ison näytön pelkästään vga kaapelilla ni sanoo vaa et taajuus ulkopuolella
<anger> Toimiiko teillä 11.10:ssä sphinxsearch?
<anger> mietin vaan että onko toi paketti väärin konffattu vai oonko itse sotkenut asetukset niin että joutuu joka kerta tolle pidille luomaan hakemistoja
<reukku> onkohan jossakin ohjetta miten saa kikkailtua mokkulan käynnistymään ja yhdistymään nettiin?
<reukku> automaattisesti
<reukku> bootin jälkeen...
<yakc> ei kellään sattuisi olemaan samsung n120 :)
<yakc> tai jotain muuta samsung netbookia
<yakc> tarvisi apua kun pitäisi sokkona suunnistaa biosissa.
<yakc> täytyisi saada bootiksi usb
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-17
<Nikkis> Hei
<Nikkis> Löytyykö paikalta ketään kuka mahdollisesti kerkeäsi apua tarjoamaan?
<n1ko> senku kysyt, joku vastaa jos vastaa
<Nikkis> Ok, eli asentelin koneeseen Joli OS:n, mutta nyt puolet USB -vehkeistä ei toimi. WLAN adapteri ei toimi, kameraa ei löydä myöskään. Muistitikut ja langaton hiiri taasen toimii. Mikäköhän vikana+
<ath_> Näkyy olevan joku kummallisempi viritys tuo Joli OS. Mutta tavallinen veikkaus on, että kummallekaan ei ole ajuria tai se on jotenkin solmussa.
<n1ko> jeps, just näin
<n1ko> ja joli os:ään vinkkejä kantsii varmaan kaivaa joltain joli os:n tukikanavalta/foorumilta
<n1ko> ubuntuhan tuossakin on pohjalla mutta ei kuitenkaan varsinaisesti ubuntu
<n1ko> siinä missä ubuntu ei ole debian
<ath_> Noiden verkkosivut ei nyt oikein tarjoa tietoa. Mutta kai sinulla on tuo uusin versio?
<Nikkis> Jep, totta, sieltä vaan vastattiin että kysele täällä, joten tein työtä käskettyä.
<Nikkis> Kyllä, uusin versio
<Nikkis> Tätä ennen tosiaan oli Ubuntu, ja siinä kyllä toimi ongelmitta pienen säädön jälkeen
<ath_> Sitten varmaan voi kokella samaa säätöä tuohon.
<ath_> kokeilla*
<Nikkis> Hyvä idea, ainut vain että en muista mitä silloin säädin. Nyt olen kyllä parin vuorokauden aikana kokeillu mitä ihmeellisempää viritelmää mitä netistä oon löytäny, mutta ei auta
<ath_> :P
<Nikkis> Tärkeintä olis saada toi WLAN tikku toimimaan, muilla ei niinkään väliä
<Nikkis> lsusb kertoo että tikku kyllä on koneessa, mutta ei mitään tarkempaa tietoa ko. laitteesta. Eikä laite mene edes päälle tai muutakaan kun sen tökkää koneeseen, kumma juttu
<heikkiket> Mä luulen, et sun kannattaa vaan noin yleisesti kattoa mikä on tikun merkki/malli, ja sitte tsekata netistä mitä se tarvii
<heikkiket> jotain moduuleja ehkä ladattuna tai muuta
<heikkiket> vinkkinä muuten, että joskus tuosta Arch Linuxin wikistä (wiki.archlinux.org) on yllättävästi hyötyä muidenkin distrojen kanssa
<Nikkis> Jees. Tikku on ASUS WL-167g W3, netistä jo tsekkaillut mutta en täysin samaan ongelmaan törmännyt, eikä niistä muistakaan neuvoista apua ollut :/
<Nikkis> Mutta, tsekkaan wikiä
<heikkiket> älä kuitenkaan seuraa sen ohjeita sokeasti, koska Arch on hyvin erityyppinen distro kuin Ubuntu, eikä konffitiedostot oo lainkaan samat
<Nikkis> Juu
<Nikkis> Noh, oli miten oli, ei onnannut vaikka muutamalla Ubuntulle meinatulla ohjeella koitin
<heikkiket> hm
<Nakkel> 19:06 < Nakkel> http://apple-history.com/?page=gallery&model=imac_flat x 2 (700MHz & 800MHz) sekä http://apple-history.com/?page=gallery&model=imac_17 noutoa vaille.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/YhAvYq -> apple-history.com / http://is.gd/YhAvYq -> apple-history.com
<Nakkel> Hakijalle tarjotaan myös teetä.
<Iltsu> nättei vehkei kyl
<Nakkel> Ja kaikki kolme meni.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-18
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/7-Zip
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/fngDLG -> Viikko 51 - 7-Zip | Viikon VALO
<ilkka_> Osaisko kukaan sanoa miten systeemit kannattaisi asentaa koneeseen kun käytössä olisi pöytäkone, jossa on Intel Pentium 3Ghz, 2G ram, nvidia geforce 6200, 2 näyttöä vierekkäin ja 3 kiintolevyä (80G, 150G ja 40G), joista pienimpään tulisi xp peliä varten ja ubuntu olisi muilla kiintolevyillä?
<ilkka_> Kun meinaa loppua ymmärrys tämän kanssa :)
<Sysi> keskikokosesta 10G yläspäin oleva osio ubuntulle (ext4, / ), tai kokonaan, toinen puoli joko geneerinen dataosio tai /home ja isoin datalevyksi (ntfs/fat32)
<ilkka_> eli xp tulisi asentaa ensin 40G levylle?
<Echramat1> Helpointa.
<ilkka_> xp haluaa tosin asentaa 80g levyn alkuun käynnistyslohkon(?)
<Sysi> ei pitäis haitata, vaikka kannattais vaihella levyjen piuhat niin että xp:n levy on "eka"
<ilkka_> eli xp:n levy masteriksi ja ekaksi kaapeliin
<ilkka_> mut nyt pitää lähteä salille niin en ehdi aivan heti vastaamaan jos jollakin on asiaa :( :)
<shanttu> oli tarkoitus tehdä linukalle lisätilaa xp: ja linukan jakaman ntfs-partitionin kesken, mutta osioiden välissä on pienä 3 & 5 mb osiot, joita ei saa pois tai yhdistettyä.
<shanttu> raivostuttavaa
<re-G> linukka mainittu
<shanttu> re-G, onko se joku juttu? en tiennyt
<re-G> nimityksestä ei tykätä
<shanttu> kuten stadi/hesa
<shanttu> läksy opittu
<shanttu> .
<re-G> shanttu: miks osioita ei saa pois
<shanttu> re-G, sepä se. antaa kyllä formatoida sen, mutta ei auta. siinä ovat ja pysyvät
<re-G> eihä osioinnilla oo paljo tekemistä formatoinnin kanssa
<shanttu> siitä en tiedä, mutta ei anna poistaa tai laajentaa niitä
<shanttu> unallocated space
<re-G> unallocated space ei ole osio
<re-G> shanttu: kuinkas sä yritit sitä tehdä
<shanttu> gpartedilla
<shanttu> ei ole minulla ainakaan tänään termit hallussa
<re-G> no se tekee muutoksia vain osioille jotka ei ole sillä hetkellä käytössä
<shanttu> milläs työkalulla ne jyräisi?
<re-G> eli käynnistä livecd:ltä ja tee muutokset sitten
<re-G> mut osioiden alun siirtäminen on riskikkäämpää kuin aosioiden lopun
<shanttu> niin teinkin tietty
<shanttu> siis liveltä
<re-G> näytäs miltä se osiotaulu näyttää
<shanttu> hirveältähän se. viimeinen osio se mistä oli tarkoitus ottaa tilaa ja sen saa yhdistettyä vielä toiseksi viimeiseen osioon. http://pastebin.com/RUu6iyD5
<tale> shanttu: Noi osiot ei ole levyllä tuossa numerojärjestyksessä.
<tale> shanttu: Kun katsot alku ja loppuosoitteita, näet mitkä osiot on vierekkäin ja yhdistettävissä.
<tale> Et voi yhdistä kahta osiota jos niiden välissä on levyllä joku kolmas osio.
<shanttu> tale, näin olen käsittänyt ja nähdäkseni nuo pienet viholliset estävät sen.
<Iltsu> lineaarinen tehovahvistin
<RuotsinJuha> Joka rikkomuksensa salaa, se ei menesty; mutta joka ne tunnustaa ja hylkää, se saa armon. Tehkää siis parannus ja kääntykää, että teidän syntinne pyyhittäisiin pois.
<re-G> ja minä olen venäjän tsaari
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-10
<elias_a> Huomenta! Taannoiseen "miten saan mokkulan yhdistämään automaattisesti Ubuntu 12.04:ssa" -keskusteluun:
<elias_a> Ei onnistu suoraan paketista Network Managerilla.
<elias_a> Sen lisäksi että on rastit ruuduissa "Yhdistä automaattisesti" ja "Saatavilla kaikille käyttäjille", pitää tehdä vielä käsin magiaa.
<elias_a> Tämä ohje toimii: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=42584.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/0RW5S9 -> Mokkula yhdistämään nettiin automaattisesti 12.04 OHJE
<elias_a> Taidan tehdä tuosta bugin. IMHO on täysin selvää, että valinnan "Yhdistä automaattisesti" pitäisi todella yhdistää automaattisesti.
<Tm_T> juuri näin, kyllä sen pitäisi yhdistää ihan automaattisesti
<Tm_T> sitävarten se NM on siellä että handlaa yhteydet ihmisläheisesti
<elias_a> Sitten vain klikkailemaan suosiota tuolle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1088383
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1088383 in Ubuntu "Network manager does not not autoconnect 3g in 12.04" [Undecided,New]
<elias_a> Tm_T: Kiitos - oli näköjään jäänyt paketti valitsematta.
<Tumeez> Moro.
<Tumeez> Tota, osaako kukaan sanoa Ubuntun tuesta IBM ThinkPad T42 Bluetooth tuelle?
<gildean> Tumeez: iirc pitäs toimia suoraan
<gildean> Tumeez: oot saletti että bluetooth on päällä? koita painaa fn+f5
<Tumeez> gildean: Eiku mä kartotan täs, et jos löis tohon Ubuntun
<Tumeez> Niin tukeeko se natiivina bluetoothia?
<Tumeez> Tossa on myös tollanen WLAN kortti kiinni.. mites sen kans?
<Tm_T> Tumeez: pitäisi toimia suorilta
<Tumeez> Tm_T: Myös tämän ikivanhan A-Linkin WLAN kortin kans?
<Tumeez> Ajattelin laittaa ton 10.04, onko siinä natiivitukea?
<Tm_T> miksi laitat niin vanhan julkaisun? (:
<Tm_T> mutta joo, miksei olisi "natiivi"tukea
<Tumeez> Tm_T: Koska se uus UI on niin perseestä
<Tumeez> Se Unity vai mikä olikaan
<Tm_T> ei sitä ole pakko käyttää
<Tm_T> mutta joo
<Tm_T> kunhan muistaa että tuki 10.04:lle loppuu keväällä
<Tumeez> Tm_T: Saako muka tähän uusimpaan ton 10.04 UI?
<Tm_T> ei gnome2:sta enää oikein saa suorilta Ubuntuun
<Tumeez> Vai mitä tarkotit?
<Tm_T> sitä että Ubuntun repositoryista löytyy iiiiso nippu erilaisia työpöytäratkaisuja
<Tm_T> muunmuassa XFCE jos haluaa edes jokseenkin gnome-henkistä
<jpsalova> Olisikohan Mate desktop paras korvike, sehän on forkki vanhasta Gnomesta.
<jpsalova> Sekin tosin taitaa vaatia kehittäjien oman PPA:n lisäämistä
<gildean> suosittelen cinnamonia jos haluu jotain perinteisempää
<tale> Asentamalla paketin gnome-panel saa Classic Gnomen työpöytäympäristöjen valikoimaan. Se on saman näköinen kuin 10.04:n Gnome.
<Mkaysi> MATE on enemmän Gnome2 näkinen, kuin Classic GNome
<jpsalova> gnome-panel -ratkaisu oli kuitenkin aika kehnosti toimiva.
<Max-> kätevää ku valmiiksi tehty paketit uusimmalle kernelille ubuntuun
<mlpug> olis tarkoitus siirtää musiikkia ja kuvia Lumia 710:iin. Olen kokeillut wine+zune, qlix, rhythmbox ja gphoto2. ei tulosta. Mitä voin vielä yrittää?
<jpsalova> Näin aiheesta yhden blogijutun kesällä, katsotaan löytyykö vielä.
<mlpug> jpsalova, ok. jään kärsimättömänä odottelemaan linkkiä...
<jpsalova> Ei mitään erikoista ratkaisua, vain "mount as music player". http://www.todoleo.com/2012/05/nokia-lumia-710-and-ubuntu-they-speak.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/qihVOV -> Todoleo Tech Blog: Nokia Lumia 710 And Ubuntu: They Speak To Each Other!
<jpsalova> Voikohan olla, että: Lumiasta pitää ensin säätää jotakin; Jokin Lumian päivitys on jo estänyt tuon sittemmin.
<Kilpuri> onko toi nyt se juttu, että pitää päättää leikkiikö se kapula puhelinta vai muistitikkua.....
<Kilpuri> vai oliko se tollein ainoastaan windowsissa
<Kilpuri> jossain niissä oli "massamuistitila"
<Iltsu> windows phonessa ei oo
<Iltsu> massamuistitilaa
<mlpug> jpsalova, no tuo voisi olla. mä nimittäin sain pari kuukautta sitten rhythmboxilla jonkunlaisen yhteyden, mutta nyt ei enää pelitä mikään kuten kirjoitin
<jpsalova> Luulisi, ettei WP:ssä ole mitään joustavuutta oikein.
<jjo> asenna dropbox ja siirrä sillä ;)
<mlpug> toimiiko dropboxikaan enää kun niillä on se oma skydrive
<mlpug> no mut sitä voi koittaa tietty
<Iltsu> sinne skydrivee toi kyl synkkaa kaiken aika nätist.
<mlpug> en ole skydriveä käyttänyt.  Iltsu, saatko siis tästä ubuntusta tavaraa skydriveen ja takasi kätevästi?
<Iltsu> ei mulla oo ollu desktop-linuxia yli kuutee vuotee
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-11
<arbba> musiikin lataaminen eka skydriveen ja sieltä toistaminen jollain applikaatiolla windows phonessa on aivan hirveää. synkkaa kuvat ja kaikki muut tiedostot skydrivessä mutta musiikkiin suosittelen vaan lumian mixradiota. Aivan huippu ohjelma ainakin omalla kohdalla ollut ja en varmaankaan enään ikinä siirrä musiikka puhelimeen vaan käytän tuota. Itse kun tekee soittolistan niin se melko älykkäästi valitsee sinne hyvää musiikkia artistien 
<arbba> Musiikkia kun ei saa(ainakaan näin oli 1kk sitten) mitenkään mistään pilvimuisteista siirrettyä lumiaan paikalliseksi tiedostoksi.
<jjo> kätevää
<Tm_T> aika, err, randomia
<Tm_T> eiku jaa, etäisesti liittyi aikaisempaan keskusteluun, jatkakaa
<Iltsu> spotify <3
<jjo> spotify on kyl kiva ja rdiokin melkein yhtä kiva
<Iltsu> subsonic on kans jees systeemi, mut kuluttaa luurist akkuu vähä turhan tehokkaast
<arbba> niin vastaus oli siis mlpug kysymykseen.
<mlpug> arbba, mista sait sen mix radion? mulla se puuttuu musiikkivalikosta ja kun haen marketplacesta niin ei löydy (tulee vain deep mix radio joka lienee jotain ihan muuta).
<mlpug> koitan tässä vielä samalla nautiluksella ja rhythmboxilla kuitenkin ratkaista sitä samaa asiaa
<mlpug> muttei hyvältä näytä se polku edelleenkään. jotain epämääräisiä usb tason ongelmia tms
<arbba> mlpug: jaa sitä ei sit ilmeisesti ole vielä tuossa mallissa. se miten itse sain siirrettyä musiikkia puhelimeen oli virtuaaliwindows ja sinne asennettuna zuna
<Iltsu> "kiva"
<arbba> mutta ei sekään mitään kovin herkkua ollut, jostain syystä linuxilta jaettu kansio virtualwindowssiin ja sieltä biisit puhelimeen ei toiminutkaan vaan piti pilven kautta lataa musiikit windowsympäristöön ja siitä siirtää. En ymmärrä yhtään miksi näin.
<mlpug> jaa. koitin eilen tuota setuppia ja wine dumppasi coren
<mlpug> pitää tästälähtien olla tarkkana kun ostaa noita laitteita että ne mounttaantuu ihan normaalista tai niissä normaali muistikortti mihin voi laittaa tietoa
<arbba> jos vielä puhtia riittää niin suosittelen kokeilemaan tota virtualbox ja sieltä käynnistät windowssin ja yrität synkkaa musat
<arbba> mulla ne lähti synkkaa ja kaikki näytti menevän hyvin mutta sitten niitä ei jostain syystä voinut toistaa
<mlpug> tuota samaa oiretta mulla on rhythmbox ja filemanager systeemillä. Näyttää että tiedostot menee kännykään, mutta niitä ei saa kännykän UIn kautta millään näkyviin
<mlpug> tosin tuossa siirrossa on joku alemman tason häiriö. Välillä siirtyy 20megaa välillä 40megaa ja milloin mitäkin
<mlpug> kyllä tuo virtualbox+windows kuullostaa massiiviselta kun pitäis vaan tiedostoja siirtää kortilta toiselle. Sitäpaitsi meillä ei ole taloudessa windowssia. tutkin ainakin ensin saanko tuon mix radion jotenki tähän vanhaan 710:iin. netin mukaan mix radio ainakin joissain 710:eissä toimii
<jpsalova> Ajattelin kesällä hankkia puolisolle Lumia 710:n lahjaksi. Odotin tällaista, joten hankinkin 700:n Symbian Bellellä. Ei siitäkään herkkua tullut, mutta syy ei ainakaan ollut tällaisissa seikoissa.
<mlpug> nonni. tiedoksi vaan että sain lopulta biisit lumiaan
<mlpug> . Jäi mysteeriksi mikä tässä muuttui. resetoin kännykän asetusten "palauta alkuperäiset asetukset" valinnalla. Imutin biisit rhythmboxiin ja sieltä vedin ne hiirellä Lumiaan. Tälläkertaa kaikki n.2Gb siirtyi kännykkään.
<mlpug> Metadatat eli albumit, esittäjät yms ei ole ihan kondiksessa, mutta pääasia että musa soi
<Max-> ikkunalumi
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-13
<Aku506> Miten hyvin piirtopöydät (Joku ihan perus Wacom Bamboo) ovat yhteensopivia toisaalta Ubuntun, ja toisaalta virtuaalikoneiden kanssa?
<mjr> tietääkseni wacomit toimis suht hyvin
<mjr> jos usb passthroughlla laittaa näkymään suoraan virtuaalikoneeseen niin sitten toimii toki normaalisti sielläkin, en tiedä onko muuten virtuaalikoneissa tukea moisille mutta useimmat taitaa osata ton läpiviennin
<Aku506> Päätarkoituksenani olis kirjoittaa virtuaalikoneessa (w7) olevaan onenoteen, ja ubuntukäyttö siinä sivussa.
<mjr> silloin se laite ei näy sille host-järjestelmälle suoraan toki ollenkaan mikä voi olla ongelma
<Aku506> Okei. Toi kuulostaa ihan hyvältä. Ei ole ongelma, jos ei toimi molemmissa samaan aikaan, jos saa vaihdettua vaan.
<mjr> en ole varma miten ne vm:t tykkää lennosta vaihtamisesta, mutta voisi _kuvitella_ että se onnistuis
<Aku506> Okei. Toi usb passtrought ei taida olla kovin vaikea tehdä VB:ssä?
<mjr> en oo tehnyt, on siihen joku kliksuttelukäli kun joskus katsoin että osaako. Tarvii suljetun extension packin virtualboxille että toimis.
<Aku506> Juu. Ei näyttäis hankalalta. Ainoo, että täytyy VB:tä päivitellä/asentaa suljettu versio
<Aku506> Netistä löytyy palikkaohjeitakin näemmä
<pesasa> Uusimmasta Ubuntusta en tiedä, mutta 12.04:ään pitäisi kai asentaa Virtualbox Oraclen paketeista, että saa sen extension packin asentumaan. Ei onnistu 12.04:n repoista tulevan VB:n kanssa.
<pesasa> Itse olen käyttänyt usb-läpivientiä toisin päin. Mac hostina ja Ubuntu guestina.
<pesasa> Tolla voi saada jännästi mm. sellaisen tilanteen, että guestina toimiva järjestelmä on verkossa 3g-tikulla, mutta host on off-line.
<elias_a> Tänään olen sitä mieltä, että gmail on hanurista.
<elias_a> Peruste: http://eliaksenblogi.blogspot.fi/2012/12/gmail-ui-does-not-show-properly.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Xx6uyu -> Eliaksen blogi: Gmail UI does not show properly formatted email signatures
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-14
<elias_a_> Mitä virtuaalikonesysteemiä suosittelisitte kun pitäisi asentaa Debian Stable virtuaalikoneeseen ja tehdä testiasennus yhdestä serverisoftasta?
<n1ko> ihan mitä tahansa
<elias_a_> Niin että ei väliä?
<n1ko> niin
<n1ko> virtualboxia varmaan haluat kuitenkin oikeasti käyttää kun deskarilla sen kuitenkin teet
<n1ko> ja haluat ilmaisen
<n1ko> :)
<elias_a_> Ok. Mennääs sitten. Nyt virkistetään mieltä testaamalla OpenMeetingsin asennusta.
<elias_a_> n1ko: Kiitos :)
<elias_a_> Onkos mielipidettä siitä, kannattaako mennä netinst-imagella vai ottaa saman tien koko cd/dvd?
<anacron> no riippuu tavoitteesta
<anacron> mut jos et tiedä tarvitsevasi sitä, niin et varmaan tarvitsekkaan
<elias_a_> Tavoite on ajan tasalle päivitetty virtuaalikoneasennus, jonka päälle asennan OpenMeetingsin.
<elias_a_> Ehkä netinst on sikäli kätevä että se nyt siirtää kaikkiaan menetelmänä pienimmän määrän dataa. Nimim. 4 megan ADSL:n päässä.
<anacron> mut voi viedä enemmän aikaa asentaa
<anacron> jos haluut asentaa vain tietyt asiat ilman graafisia juttuja ym. niin sillon kannattaa käyttää jotain muuta kuin live cd:tä
<tale> elias_a_: Debiania asentaessani käytän yleensä netinst-imagea, koska se on pienin eli nopein noutaa, ja sillä voi asentaa koneeseen mitä haluaa.
<tale> Saa samanlaisen asennuksen kuin Live-CD:ltä tuleva työpöytäympäristö, jos haluaa. Tai jotain muuta.
<tale> Virtuaalikoneet olen asentanut nyt Proxmoxiin, se on tosi hyvä, mutta proxmox asennetaan tyhjään koneeseen ja sen sisään sitten ne virtuaalikoneet.
<elias_a_> tale: Kiitos vinkistä! Ehdin jo polkaista Virtualboxin tulille.
<pesasa> elias_a_: Virtualbox on ihan hyvä itse teen töitä jatkuvasti Virtualboxiin asennetussa Kubuntussa.
<tale> Proxmox on hyvä ajettaessa palvelikoneita virtuaalisesti. Ei liene niin hyvä jos pitää ajaa työpöytää.
<elias_a_> No tässä ei niin kauheasti ole väliä mikä se on.
<elias_a_> Kyse on väliaikaisesta testikoneesta, jolla opettelen OpenMeetingsin asennuksen.
<n1ko> tale: mitä hyvää tossa on?
<n1ko> enterprise hinnoittelu ja supportti community foorumeilla
<n1ko> käytännössä webbikäli+kvm
<n1ko> ei kuulosta erityisen houkuttelevalta
<elias_a_> Höh. Hiiri ei tunnu toimivan tekstimoodissa pyörivässä Debian-ikkunassa Virtualboksissa.
<elias_a_> Onko joku vakiovika joka selittäisi?
<n1ko> tekstimoodi ja hiiri
<n1ko> mitä koitat sanoa?
<elias_a_> No olis se kiva pasteta pitkiä tekstirivejä suoraan komentoriville.
<elias_a_> Tai emacsiin.
<elias_a_> Eikös tuota saa toimimaan?
<n1ko> eihän sitä hiirellä tehdä vaan näppiksellä
<n1ko> ja mikset ota ssh.ta siihen
<elias_a_> Ai niin....
<elias_a_> Enpä tullut ajatelleeksi.
<elias_a_> On niin uutta tämä mulle.
<inz> apt-get install gpm jos haluat vt:hen hiirituen
<n1ko> mutta se oikea syyhän on se että virtuaalikone snappaa hiiren siihen koneeseen
<n1ko> ja tekstimoodissa ei oo hiirtä, kuten ei yleensäkään
<elias_a_> Aaa - totta :)
<n1ko> mutta pikanäppäimet varmaan toimii kuhan asetuksista on sallittu synkka hostin ja clientin välillä
<n1ko> mutta tosiaan, ssh :)
<elias_a_> Mistäs sen virtuaalikoneen ulkoinen IP katsotaan? Eli mihin osoitteeseen isäntäkoneesta otetaan yhteyttä?
<inz> Eikös virtualboxi liitä hostikoneen siihen samaan verkkoon
<inz> Eli ihan ifconfigin/ip addrin ilmoittamaan osotteeseen kai pitäis saaha yhteys
<elias_a_> Ok.
<elias_a_> Ei muuten löydy.
<n1ko> niin, ihan samanlailla se katsotaan kuin millä tahansa koneella :)
<inz> Taitaa myös riippua siitä, mitä oot siinä koneen luonnissa tökkiny asetuksiks
<elias_a_> Äh. Tietysti.
<n1ko> veikkaisin dhcp:ta, jolloinkin asetuksista kantsii käydä ruksiin bridged päälle jotta se näkyy suorilta samassa verkossa. tosin onhan se vb:nkin natti uitettu hostille toimivana
<elias_a_> Jep. Virtuaalikone saa dhcp:llä osoitteensa 10.0.x.x -avaruudesta.
<elias_a_> Pitääkö verkkoasetusten muuttamisen jälkeen bootata se virtuaalikone uusiksi?
<n1ko> sinä aikana kun sitä mietit olisit jo bootannut sen, mutta pelkkä networking restart riittää ;)
<elias_a_> No siksi mä kysyin kun networking restart ei riittänyt :)
<elias_a_> TÄytynee pitää tauko josko pää alkaisi toimia... :P
<Kilpuri> Kertokaapa. miten saan tulostimen toimimaan....
<Kilpuri> Nyt jotenkin ei raksuta.
<Kilpuri> sama Canon on toiminut kyllä aikaisemmin.
<n1ko> Laitat kiinni, käytät
<Kilpuri> Joo. mutta se sanoo että tulostin asetuksia ei ole vielä tehty...(eikä olekkaan tälle koneelle)
<Kilpuri> laitteen uri pitäisi löytää.
<Kilpuri> No niin sain toimimaan, kun menin pääkäyttäjänä ihmettelemään.
<jpsalova> Mitäs kaikkea piti tehdä?
<Kilpuri> ei siinä sitten tarvinnut, kuin avata järjestelmänvalvonta--tulostimet---todeta koneen tunnistavan oikea tulostin (usb johdossa) ja painaa ok.
<Kilpuri> siis piti asettaa ne oikeat ajurit jotka kyllä ovat valmiina ja tossa lukee vielä "Canon-Mp610-series (suositus)"
<Kilpuri> Noin se on onnistunut enenkin, mutta tavallisena käyttäjänä ei näköjään mitenkään.
<Kilpuri> Niin onhan siinä sitten vielä se valvonta, että ketkä saavat tulostaa, mutta se on oletuksena sallittu kaikille.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-15
<kirvesAxe> arrrgh... miksi openjdk-7-jre ei oo tuotu Lucidin repoihin...
<kirvesAxe> Tätäkö se "LTS" tarkoitti...
<n1ko> miten se lts tuohon liittyy
<n1ko> eihän sillä oo mitään tekemistä sen kanssa että softia päiviteltäs uusimpaan versioon
<kirvesAxe> ilmeisesti ei, vaikka kyseessä on moneen tarpeeseen ainoa käyttökelpoinen versio...
<n1ko> höpöhöpö
<kirvesAxe> pöhöpöhö?
<torde> eiks LTS vaan tarkota että kriittiset päivitykset ja turvapäivitykset tehään sen supportin aikana
<torde> mutta softahan on auttamatta vanhaa
<torde> uusia featureita ei tuu (eikä haluta, koska ne saattaa rikkoa jotain)
<torde> ja miks lucid on ainoa käyttökelpoinen?
<czr__> ei rellujen sisalla paivteta softaa muutenkaan ellei ole ihan pakko
<czr__> lts:lle vaan luvataan et turvapaivityksia tulee seuraavat n vuotta
<czr__> ja kylla, on paljon ymparistoja missa jatkuva puolen vuoden valein tapahtuva testaus distron kanssa halutaan jattaa valiin kun toitakin pitais tehda
<czr__> kotikaytossa ei liene mahdottomuus et hyppiskin jokaisen version lapi ja fiksailis kaikki ongelmat joka kerta erikseen
<n1ko> tuo on taas ihan eri asia kuin se mitä kirvesAxe aiemmin väitti
<harriv> firefox taitaa päivittyä jatkuvasti
<anger> firefoxista tulee joo aina uusi versio
<anger> onneksi
<n1ko> sekin johtuu lähinnä siitä että firefox perseilee versionumeroiden kanssa
<anger> olikohan esim. debianissa ja redhatissa vieläkin niin, että käytössä on joku antiikkiversio (3.5 tms) firefoxista johon tunkataan sitten noita tietoturvapäivityksiä
<anger> javan kohdalla kyllä ymmärtää että lts:n ei lähdetä päivittämään openjdk-6 -> 7
<n1ko> tosin java6:n tuki taisi juuri päättyä
<anger> menisi vähän pohja koko lts:n idealta jos noin tehtäisiin
<anger> myös openjdk:n?
<n1ko> no oraclehan siinä on mukana,että näin mun käsittääkseni
<anger> En pikasella googlettamisella löytänyt mitään mainintaa että olisi loppumassa tuki
<anger> Ja opensourcenahan tohonkin voidaan tunkata kyllä päivitykset muidenkin toimesta
<n1ko> kuten firefoxiinkin voi
<mjr> voi joo, vaan tekeeköhän joku niin...
<n1ko> jeps
<anger> miten se sanonta menikään... "friends dont let friends run java"
<anger> kai ton pitäisi päteä sitten myös openjdk:hon :)
<gildean> n1ko on javakoodari, joten mielipide tossa asiassa lienee hieman eriävä
<anger> Haha
<mjr> emmätiedä, kyllä sillä nyt koodata voi, vaan en laittais applettiplugaria selaimeen turvasyistä
<anger> Näinpä
<n1ko> mniin, aika eri asia tuo, plus että selaimessakaan sen olemassaololla ei pitäs olla merkitystä kunhan selain tarkistaa oikeuden käyttää sitä
<anger> Eipä kyllä tule mieleen juuri käyttökohteita webissä jossa tarvittaisiin javaa
<n1ko> ciscon ja hp:n konfiguraatiovatkaimet esimerkiksi, sampon webbipankki
<n1ko> ja tuo on aika heikosti sanottu, mutta varmaan puhut applettiplugarista :)
<n1ko> aika moni asia webissä pyörii javalla ja varsinkin jvm:ssä
<anger> Niin siis tarkoitin että ne tapaukset missä on käytetty on mun mielestä käytetty turhaan, kun olisi ollut toteutettavissa myös muilla tavoin
<anger> Itsekin siis koodannut javaa mutta sitakin enemmän webbiä
<n1ko> mitä on webin koodaus
<anger> Ja applettiplugarijavasta nimenomaan puhe
<n1ko> ja tiettyjä featureita mitä esim cisco ja ilo käyttää ei oo ihan triviaalia tehdä ilman jotain plugaria
<n1ko> varsinkaan sillon kun nuo on alunperin tehty
<anger> Taustalla voi olla javaa vaikka kuinka, se on vähän eri asia
<anger> Toki joskus 90-luvulla javalle saattoi olla vaikka mitä käyttöä kun webbitekniikka oli mitä oli
<anger> Mutta vuonna 2012 jos webbisivu vaatii javaplugarin niin se on jo aika fail
<kirvesAxe> mjr, niinno onhan se tietysti turvariski että on mahdollisuus käyttää tiliään, voi vaikka tulla käyttäneksi rahaa :P
<Kilpuri> kirvesAxe:  Jos meinasit sampopankkia, niin onhan se ihmeellistä, että muut pankit eivät tarvitse kolmannen osapuolen kilkkeitä...
<kirvesAxe> Kilpuri, danskebankkia eli "joo", ja on jo jonkin aikaa pitänyt selvittää mihin tuolta häipyy...
<anger> Melko ironista kyllä että sampopankki vaatii tietoturvan nimissä käyttäjää asentamaan sellaisen plugarin koneelle, joka ehkä todennäköisimmin aiheuttaa sen tietoturvariskin
<Echramath> Eikö sen käyttö vuonna 2012 ole aika ironista?
<anger> on
<anger> toinen fail on tehdä webbisivuja flashilla
<anger> tai IE-only sivuja activex-kilkkeillä :)
<anger> java, flash ja activex rajottavat tänä päivänä aika tehokkaasti käyttäjämääriä
<Echramath> Meinasin siis, että on tullut aika selväksi, että Sammon yritysideaan ei enää kuulu käyttötilipalvelujen tarjoaminen yksityisasiakkaille...
<anger> Niin että sampopankin käyttö on se ironinen juttu?
<anger> Kyllähän se niin minunkin mielestä on :)
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-16
<viginti> tarjoahaan danskebank mobiiliverkkopankin
<viginti> dansken oikea on kyllä paskaa
<Myrtti> nohnoh
<viginti> kerran sain moisella tekeleellä takalukkoon omat tunnukset
<viginti> eikun konttorisssa käymään
<viginti> onneksi ei ruokatunnilla ollut paljoa mummoja siellä
<viginti> itse tykkään jotenkin enemmän Nalle Wahlroosin pankin verkkopankista
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/WordPress
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/bfbV6h -> 2x51 WordPress - Viikon VALO #103 | Viikon VALO
<shanttu> langattoman ajurit tökkii ja ajattelin olevan aika asentaa ubuntu uudelleen. onko tämä ohje parhaimmasta päästä https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/1GnIWm -> UbuntuReinstallation - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<tale> shanttu: Mimmoista uudelleenasennusta meinaat? Jos tyhjennät sen vanhan pois alta, asennus menee ihan samalla tavalla kuin alkuperäinen asennuskin.
<tale> shanttu: Tämmöinenkin on mahdollinen: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntun_p%C3%A4ivitys
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QH2qGb -> Ubuntun päivitys – Porixi
<shanttu> tale, tarkoitus pitää asetukset (mm. teemat ja gnome shellin laajennukset)
<tale> shanttu: Eli haluat pitää /home -hakemistopuun ennallaan ja saada samat käyttäjät uudelleenasennuksen jälkeenkin.
<shanttu> tale, juurikin näin
<tale> shanttu: Silloin tuo Porixin wikissä oleva tapa toimii.
<shanttu> tale, ok. perehdyn siihe. kiitos
<tale> shanttu: Joka tapauksessa ota varmuuskopiot /homesta ennen kuin teet muuta.
<shanttu> windows-dual bootin kanssa ei liene mikään ongelma kunhan on tarkkana
<shanttu> clonezillalla fiksu varmuuskopioida?
<tale> shanttu: Tuo UbuntuReinstallation voisi myös toimia, mikäli /home on omalla levyosiollaan, silloin sen voi jättää koskematta uudelleenasennuksessa. Sitten pitää vaan osata tehdä samat käyttäjät uuteen järjestelmään.
<tale> shanttu: Dual-boot ei vaikuta. Kunhan katsot, ettet asenna uutta ubuntua siihen Windowsin levyosioon.
<shanttu> home ei ole omalla osiollaan
<shanttu> juuri niin
<tale> shanttu: Clonezilla on tässä huono. Jos /home on erillinen levyosio, Clonezillaa voisi käyttää, mutta helpompia tapoja varmuuskopiointiin on.
<shanttu> eli kompressointi ja siirto?
<tale> Clonezilla ottaa koko levyosion tai koko levyn. Et siis voi siitä palauttaa vain /home-hakemistopuun tiedostoja, koska se on yhtenä klimppinä siinä samassa levyosioimagessa.
<tale> shanttu: Mikä kompressointi?
<shanttu> tale, muistan joskus olleen puhetta että .tar ja sitten palautus
<tale> shanttu: Ei se ole kompressointia.
<shanttu> facepalm
<tale> shanttu: Siinä Porixin ohjeessa selitetään melkoisen yksityiskohtaisesti, katso nyt ekaksi se ja kysy sitten lisää.
<shanttu> näin teen. kiitos avusta
<mlpug> pystynkö tästä nyt kun tämä kone on päällä katsomaan, että minkä partition /boot/grub/grub.cfg määrää menun jos boottaan tämän
<mlpug> vai onko se jotenkin hardcodattu että se menu tulee aina sda1
<mlpug> tai ehkä pitäisi kysyä että miten voin määrittää miltä partitiolta grub2 menu tulee bootatessa
<shanttu> jeesaisiko https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/2keMSL -> Grub Customizer in Launchpad
<mlpug> shanttu, no siellä on kaikenlaista grub asiaa, mutta en mä löydä vastausta just tuohon minun kysymykseen
<mlpug> grub ohjeet tuppaa olemaan sitä, että miten niihin grubin conf tiedostoon voi kirjotella. Mun kysymys on, että missä se conf tiedosto on
<mlpug> miten=mitä
<mlpug> no mutta luulisin että keksin nyt vastauksen itse eli varmaankin bootloader lukee grub valikon ja muun setupin  oman partitionsa /boot/grubista ja se mille partitiolle päädyttiin lukee master boot recordissa. eli vastausken tuohon alkuperäiseen voi varmaan lukea MBRstä jollain mbrinspection työkalulla
<gildean> mlpug: haluutko siis päivittää grub menuun jonkun toisen käyttiksen tjsp?
<gildean> eli ajaa vaan sudo update-grub
<mlpug> gildean, joo. haluan vaihtaa menun oletusvalinnan. Mun pitää siis laittaa /etc/default/grub tiedostoon rivi "GRUB_DEFAULT=13" ja sitten ajaa tuo update-grub että se päätyy /boot/grub puolelle. Tein tämän, mutta mitään ei tapahtunut. Syy oli se että tein sen väärällä partitiolla. Kysymykseni oli, että mistä voin katsoa että millä partitiolla tämä temppu pitää tehdä.
<mlpug> mutta no hätä. Tein muutoksia kaikilla partitioilla ja tsekkasin että mikä niistä vaikutti buutissa ilmestyvään menuun.
<shanttu> asennan ubuntun uudestaan. pitääkö tehdä backup-tiedosto (tar) userina, sudona vai roottina?
<jjo> mistä sä olet ottamassa backuppia?
<jjo> omista tiedostoista onnistuu userinakin, joihinkin konffeihin pitää olla pääkäyttäjän oikeudet
<jjo> tosin pääkäyttäjän onnistuu kyl kaikki
<shanttu> ./home ./etc ja ./root http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntun_p%C3%A4ivitys ohjeen mukaan
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QH2qGb -> Ubuntun päivitys – Porixi
<jjo> no, pääkätyttäjänä sit vaan
<shanttu> jjo, ok. kiitos
<shanttu> vaikea päätös päivittääkö 12.04->12.10.
<shanttu> uusi gnome-shell houkuttaisi hieman, mutta olen ollut tyytyväinen preciseen
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-09
<azzid> need help with my ath wifi card, it is not being detected on 13.04, here's some data http://pastebin.com/eU49VCFD
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-10
<syfhvbgos7> WARNING       WARNING      WARNING,                       WARNING
<syfhvbgos7> WARNING             WARNING              WARNING,     WARNING         WARNING
<syfhvbgos7>  YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<syfhvbgos7> YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<syfhvbgos7>                 YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<syfhvbgos7> Do usa&israel use chat&social communication prog(facebook&twitter) to collect informations,,,,can we call that spying!!!!
<syfhvbgos7> Do usa&Israel use chat &facebook 2 spy?!?!?!?
<reshogu> Tervehdys
<reshogu> kuka osaa auttaa rekisteröinnin kanssa?
<reshogu> gmx email tilit on merkattu jostain syystä estetyiksi?
<sippis> minkä rekisteröinnin?
<reshogu> forum.ubuntu-fi.orgiin
<ninnnu_> mailinator.com
<reshogu> ok pitää käyttää mailinatoria
<reshogu> kiitos neuvosta
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-11
<janneL> Osaako kukaan sanoa miksi mp4 tiedostot korruptoituu siirrossa ulkoiselle kovalevylle
<janneL> tai paremminkin miten sen korruptoitumisen voisi estää
<Wilz> tervehdys
<Wilz> olisiko jollakulla intoa auttaa näyttiksen ajurien asennuksessa?
<Wilz> lubuntu 12.04, radeon hd4870
<Wilz> https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx mm. tämän mukaan yrittänyt saada toimimaan, mutta kun ei vaan osaa :/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/BsH4Pt -> AMD Catalyst Legacy : Tomasz Makarewicz
<mjr> sama näyttis mutta käytän vapaata oletusajuria, ei kokemusta
<Wilz> aticonfig --lsa näyttää "* 0. 01:00.0 ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series"
<Wilz> mutta taas --adapter=all --odgt "ERROR - X needs to be running to perform AMD Overdrive(TM) commands"
<ninnnu_> eiks ylänurkkaan muka ilmestyny että "tälle laitteelle olis myös epävapaat ajurit, kelpaako?"-kuvaketta josta voi klikata
<Wilz> en ole ainakaan huomannut
<jjo> olisko ongelma tuossa "Ubuntu 12.04.3 is not supported."
<Wilz> ja tosiaan kun lyö xinit, niin väittää, että on jo päällä
<mjr> niin, onko sulla päivitetty se 12.04
<Wilz> mites tuon tarkemman versionumeron näkee?
<mjr> toi legacyajuri ei toimi uudemman kernelin ja/tai xorg:n kanssa
<ninnnu_> lsb_release -a
<Wilz> ni niinpä tietenkin, 12.04.3
<Wilz> onkohan downgrade kuinka hankalaa?
<jjo> olisi se varmaan mahdollisuuksien rajoissa jos siihen jaksaisi ryhtyä
<Wilz> taitaa olla ylivoimaista tällaiselle amatöörille
<jjo> uskoisin onnistuvan, mutta joutuu siinä opettelemaan jonkin verran
<Wilz> millähän versiolla tuon saisi toimimaan ilman helkkarinmoista taistelua?
<Wilz> oon jo asentanu viidesti uudelleen, kun aina kusee joku ja ei osaa korjata :/
<jjo> no tuolla sivulla oli maininta myös x-serverin versiosta jolla se vielä toimisi
<jjo> sen asentamista voisi yrittää, mutta matkalla voi olla muita ongelmia.
<jjo> lisäksi nuo vanhat paketit pitäisi varmaan pinnata, että niitä ei päivitettäisi automaattisesti
<jjo> tai vaihtoehtoisesti käytettävälle ppa-repolle pitäisi asettaa korkeampi prioriteetti
<jjo> mikä niissä vapaissa ajureissa on ongelmana? vai olivatko ne vielä huonossa hapessa tuossa versiossa?
<Wilz> en tosiaan tiedä ,mikä niissä on vikana
<Wilz> seuraillu vaan erinäisiä tutoriaaleja
<Wilz> http://www.cryptobadger.com/2013/04/build-a-litecoin-mining-rig-linux/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/8viWUx -> Build your own Litecoin Mining Rig, part 2: Linux Setup - CryptoBadger
<jjo> jaa niin, tarkoituksena on valjastaa GPU laskuhommiin
<Wilz> juu
<Wilz> ääh, vedän tuon uusiksi kuudennen kerran kohta
<kopukka> heippa. mikäköhän tässä ubuntussa on kun se on vuoden varrella pikkuhiljaa hidastunut.
<paww_> tarkoitat omaa ubuntu-asennustasi, jota olet vai et ole päivittänyt uusiin major-versioihin tuona aikana?
<kopukka> olen päivittänyt sitä aina kun on tullu uusia päivityksiä
<paww_> siis oletko päivittänyt major-versioiden välillä, esmes 12.04 => 12.10?
<kopukka> katstaas
<kopukka> ubuntu 12.04:ää näyttää
<paww_> millä lailla se on hidastunut?
<kopukka> työpöytä lataa hitaammin, ja lukitus menee jälkijunassa päälle kun näytönsäästäjä menee pois päältä
<paww_> näytönsäästäjä on aika bugittava usein, sanoisin "normaaliksi" sitä :) Työpöytä lataa hitaammin, eli kone käynnistyy hitaammin työpöydälle asti?
<kopukka> käynnistys on yhtä hidasta kuin työpöydänkin lataaminen
<paww_> kovalevy vai SSD?
<kopukka> kovo
<paww_> ehkäpä käynnistää enemmän palveluita buutissa nykyään, se on hidasta
<kopukka> ok
<tale> kopukka: Mikä tiedostojärjestelmä on käytössä? Katso vaikka komennolla df -hT
<tale> kopukka: Voit katsoa mitä kaikkia palveluita on ajossa komennolla: sudo service --status-all | more
<kopukka> /dev/sda1           ext4
<kopukka> pahus, en olekaan pääkäyttäjänä. pitänee palata asiaan uudemman kerran.
<tale> kopukka: ext4 ei pitäisi hidastua käytössä tai fragmentoitua pahasti.
<kopukka> ok
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-12
<sm_> Terve kaikille!
<sm_> Osaako joku auttaa IPV6 juttujen kanssa?
<sm_> Tässä keksustelu siitä. (Englanniksi.) https://www.tunnelbroker.net/forums/index.php?topic=3051.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QKWVGI -> [HELP-NEEDED] Ubuntu &  radvd with HE tunnel to provide local network with IPV6
<mlpug> sm_, hyvältähän nuo sinun pastetukset näyttää. windows kone näyttää saavan dns nimellä googlen ipv6 osoitteen ja vastaa pingiin. Miten tuosta vielä pitäisi parantaa?
<sm_> fe80 on sisäverkon osoite.... Pitäisi päästä ulkoverkkoon.
<sm_> mlpug, Tiesitkö tota?
<mlpug> no ehkä, mutta kiinnitin huomiota vain nimellä saatuun osoitteeseen 2a00:1450:400f:802::1017 joka lienee oikea
<mlpug> ehkä sulla on kuitenkin kaikki kunnossa ja ongelma on siinä, että ylävirrassaoleva verkko ei kuljeta ipv6:tta
<sm_> DNS toimii, mutta mikään muu ei.
<sm_> Miten sen pystyisi selvittämään?
<sm_> tcpdump?
<ninnnu_> sm_: kehtaan väittää että fe80 ei tarkoita että pääsee ulos
<mlpug> no valitettavasti ainakaan mulla ei ole oikein näkemystä, mutta ainakin noilla samoilla komennoilla olen muutamat kerrat menestyksellisesti selvittänyt ipv4 verkkojen ongelmia
<mlpug> pystytkö pingaamaan mitä tahansa sisäverkon konetta
<mlpug> entäs sitä gatewayta, josta mennään ulos
<ninnnu_> ISPin tarvii myös tukea IPv6-juttuja (= sulla tarvii ainakin reittimellä olla ulkomaailma-v6...)
<sm_> Ninnu, sorke nyt vain, mutta tunnelin kautta menee, joten ei tarvitse.
<ninnnu_> okei
<tale> sm_: Toimiiko se tunneli?
<ninnnu_> no sit oon hiljaa
<mlpug> no mutta jos pystyt sisäkoneita pingaamaan ja et tunnelin takanaolevia niin tunneli on rikki
<sm_> mlpug, Gateway pääsee IPV6 verkkoon ja pystyy pingaamaan sisäverkon koneita.
<sm_> http://pastebin.com/H5ZumUny
<sm_> Molemmilla: http://pastebin.com/aHCXpZKq
<mlpug> mä luen tuota, että google vastaa. kirjoitit, että dns toimii, mutta ei mikään muu. musta näyttää että toimii muukin eli ping
<mlpug> eli mikä ei toimi?
<mlpug> vai luenko mä tuota pastebinniä väärin?
<sm_> IPV4 PING ainoastaan...
<sm_> Odotas hetkonen...
<sm_> Siis Windows Koneessa ei toimi, mutta "Ubuntu-Server" on se IPV6 gateway.
<mlpug> aha. eli vaikka komennat ping6 niin se on ipv4 ping. sitä en tiennyt
<mlpug> ehkä se on sit niin
<sm_> Selitin aluksi väärin, mun moka.
<mlpug> minne se sun tunnelis loppuu
<sm_> Endpoint?
<mlpug> niin, eikö se ala sinun gatewaysta ja loppuu jonnekin internetin taakse missä ne lähetetään eteenpäin ipv6, ipv4 tai x.25 tai jotain muuta tai käsitellään
<sm_> Kyllä. Se jatkaa matkaansa Gatewaystä tähän IPV4 osoitteeseen (216.66.80.90) , josta se lähtee IPV6 liikenteenä eteenpäin.
<tale> sm_: Reitittääkö gatewaykoneesi sisäverkon ja sen tunnelin välillä?
<mlpug> no jos sulla dns toimii ja sisäverkossa ipv6 kulkee niin ehkä se on vaan, että sinun ja 216.66... tunnelin confit eivät ole keskenään riittävän yhteensopivia eli tunneli ei toimi.
<sm_> Mites selität sen, että gatewäy pääsee sitä kautta verkkoon?
<tale> sm_: Kyllähän se gateway pääsee tunnelin kautta IPv6 verkkoon, kun se itse on samassa verkossa. Mutta reittittääkö yhdyskäytäväkoneesi sisäverkosta IPV6 internettiin menossa olevan liikenteen sen tunnelin kautta?
<sm_> En tiedä.
<sm_> Miten selvitän?
<tale> sm_: Katsot reititystaulusta.
<sm_> Minkä reititys taulusta? :D
<tale> sm_: Sen yhdyskäytäväkoneen.
<sm_> http://pastebin.com/KDrRr8Q2
<sm_> tale, Mitä tämä tarkoittaa: From 2001:470:27:743::2 icmp_seq=1 Time exceeded: Hop limit?
<tale> sm_: Eikö google kerro mitä tuo virheilmoitus tarkoittaa?
<sm_> Etkö voi kertoa vai etkö tiedä?
<jaywink> onko kellään tiedossa hyvää suomeksi olevaa matskua (ehkä jopa pdf?) Lubuntusta? tuli asennettua pari konetta windows xp tilalle ja tekisi mieli luovuttaa joku handbookki mukana :)
<jaywink> kyse on kovasti epäteknisistä henkilöistä joten suomenkielinen materiaali olisi bonus
<XSpeedy> Hi - Is anyone around?
<Kilpuri> Hi
<elias_a> I am.
<elias_a> Tai siis minä olen.
<Kilpuri> Missä olet? Ympyrässä?
<elias_a> Ympäriämpäri.
<elias_a> Olen pyö-re-ä.
<Kilpuri> ämpärikännissä.
<elias_a> Kämpäriänni.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-14
<IhqTzup> /mw 3
<Echramath> Mechwarrior?
<czr> uuh
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-15
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/PC-BSD
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/xz3DNB -> 3x51 PC-BSD - Viikon VALO #155 | Viikon VALO
<skfin>  /w 212
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-08
<emma> did everyone fall asleep?
<Lukimya> its the middle of the night emma
<Lukimya> incase you havent noticed.
<kirvesAxe> So probably the answer is yes.
<Tekno_> as
<emma> haha
<emma> Lukimya: here it is 8:45 pm
<emma> I just watched a Finnish movie with my friends which is partly how I came in here.
<Lukimya> strange that your response was to /join #ubuntu-fi emma
<Iltsu> pesasa, noh, se virallinenki reittiopas on aika ankee kyl, ei sekään näytä kaikkii vaihtoehtoi :d
<Master_J> ugh
<Echramath> Mitähän toi puhelin ulisee, että Kiesiä ei ole, mitä kummaa se tahtoisi tehdä...
<tale> Echramath: Kies on Samsungin Windows-ohjelma, jolla puhelimia hallinnoidaan. Varmuuskopiot, yhteystiedot, puhelinluettelo jne.
<Echramath> Onneksi isoveli tarjoutui jo synkkaamaan kaiken...
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-09
<shadowbird> tietääks kukaan ubuntulle jotai emulaattorii tai muuta ohjelmaa, millä sais whatsapp viestit samaan aikaa SEKÄ puhelimeen ja pclle. asensin android studioprojectin, mut siinä siestit tulee vaan joko puhelimeen tai koneelle, mut ei moleempiin samaan aikaan
<shadowbird> *viestit
<gumrak> liian trendikästä mulle:)
<shadowbird> löysin googlella 2 muuta emulaattorii.. blue stacks ja manymo. en tiiä viel miten niis toimis. onks jollai kokemusta, et tuleeks niissäki vaan toisee laitteeseen viestit?
<shadowbird> ois tosi hyvä ku sais suoraan selamelle ihan vaa kirjautumalla palveluun, ni ei tarttis emulaattoreiden kaa säätää. menis paljon vaivattomammin
<tale> shadowbird: Pistä puhelin tietsikkaan kiinni. Viestit voi lukea tietsikalla, ohjelmia on riippuu mikä puhelin kyseessä. Sitten viestit menemään puhelimeen joten ne voi lukea molemmista.
<shadowbird> kiitos. etin lisää infoo tosta.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-10
<elias_a> Mikähän olisi hyvä noscript-lisäosa Chromiumille 14.04:ssa?
<Mikaela> muistaakseni joskus oli jokin notscripts tai vastaava, mutta se vaati manuaalista asetustiedoston muokkausta
<elias_a> Kokeilenpa Scriptsafe-nimistä häkkyrää.
<elias_a> Näyttäisi toimivan ainakin alkuun ihan ok.
<Hejkki> mikähän olis hyvä korjaus firefoxiin kun se muuntaa linkit lowercaseksi nyt?
<Hejkki> chromella toimii ok
<Hejkki> siis esim joku urli jossa on www.jotaki.xyz/Alasivu niin se tuleeki alasivu eikä Alasivu jostaki syystä nyt firefoxissa
<Hejkki> ja tottakai heittää error 404 sitten
<Hejkki> eikä oo nettisivussa vikaa, vaan kaikki jossa on isoja kirjaimia tulee pienellä
<Hejkki> jaa pieni detaili jäi sanomatta, kaverin windows-kone kyseessä :>
<Hejkki> ja ehkä väärä paikka kysyäki :)
<puhuri> Kyllä täällä voi sanoa, että windows ei toimi :-)
<Hejkki> niinno sen
<Hejkki> mutta neuvoja tuskin innoissaan jaellaan :D
<Mirv> jos haluatte kokeilla Ubuntun uutta pilvityökalua (paikallisestikin), ks. http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy
<Mirv> seurasin eilen http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2014/12/its-a-snap.html ohjeita ja owncloud oli pystyssä aika hetkessä. lähinnä hauskaa jos (kuten minä) on lähinnä ignoorannut kaikki cloud-tekniikat pitkälti ja sitten parilla komennolla saa pyöräytettyä tollaisen pystyyn
<Hejkki> mulla joskus pyöri owncloud mut en hyötyyt siitä mitään, tulee kalliiksi pyörittää palvelimella ja turhaksi kotikoneella
<Hejkki> esim dropboxissa on mulla ilmaista tilaa :>
<Hejkki> kalliiksi palvelimella koska levytila maksaa enempi ku dropboxin ilmanen :)
<Hejkki> jos oma virtuaalipalvelin esim
<puhuri> eikös jossain ollut ohje, miten dropboxin saa osaksi owncloudia https://opensource.com/life/14/12/using-owncloud-integrate-dropbox-google-drive-gnome
<puhuri> (listalla: asioita kokeiltavana kun aikaa, esim. eläkkeellä :-)
<Hejkki> jaa, saahan dropboxin ihan ilman owncloudiakin toimimaan,,, no kai tossa joku jippo on :>
<Mirv> joo mulle riittää ssh-palvelin kyllä, mutta jännää kuinka helpoksi tollaset virtuaalipalvelimen pystyyn laitot menevät
<Mirv> mukaan lukien päivitykset, dockerit ja sovellukset valmiiksi konfiguroituina
<Hejkki> jep
<Hejkki> parissa minuutissa saa virtuaalipalvelimen
<Hejkki> pilvipalveluna
<Hejkki> joo, alkaisko opiskella jotaki kieltä taas tänään
<Hejkki> kertokaa mitä kieltä tarvittis
<Hejkki> jos alkais puolitosissaan opiskelemaan
<Hejkki> ihan siis puhuttua kieltä tarkotan, en ohjelmointikieltä ;)
<Mirv> Hejkki: hyvä tarkennus! :)
<Mirv> mielestäni ei-länsimainen olisi hyvä. kiina on aika selkeä valinta mutta ei varmasti helppoa.
<Hejkki> joo, arabiaa oon miettinyt
<Hejkki> kiinaakin, mutta ovat vaikeita
<Hejkki> espanjaa oon opiskellu jo 5 vuotta
<Mirv> ymmärrän kyllä että joissain tilanteissa/aloilla voi olla hyvä osata esim. ruotsia/saksaa, mutta en ole itse niillä tehnyt koskaan mitään ruotsalaisten/saksalaisten kanssa koska kaikki IT-alalla puhuvat englantia
<Mirv> hyvä ruotsin eximiakin hukkaan :(
<Hejkki> :)
<Hejkki> ruotsia kuulin tenavana päivittäin kun asuin ruotsinkielisessä kaupungissa
<Hejkki> tai "kaksikielinen" mutta ensimmäinen kieli ruotsi sielä kaupungissa, vaikka ite oon suomen kielinen
<Hejkki> joskus puhun suomea niin että nykyisessä asuinpaikassa luulevat mua suomenruotsalaiseksi
<Mirv> tuolla tavalla se jää varmaan päähänkin. ja kyllä huomaan että sen verran hyvin se tuli opittua että rahkeita olisi, mutta kuitenkin sillä tavalla että jos kylmiltään pitäisi niin ei tule sanaakaan suusta/ymmärrettyä lähestulkoon
<Hejkki> vaikken osaa ruotsia täysin
<Mirv> lapsena kaksikielisyys on tosi hyvä juttu
<Hejkki> no joo, olis vaan oppinut kunnolla lapsena
<Hejkki> harmittaa kun vanhemmat käytti ruotsia sellasena "salakielenä" kun juttelivat lapsilta salassa pidettäviä asioita keskenään
<gumrak> sistema operativo libre
<Hejkki> eikä sit opettanu meille sitä... piti koulussa ja kaupungilla oppia se määrä mitä opin
<mjr> se vaan kannsutaa opettelemaan
<Mirv> jos ohjelmointikielistä taas puhutaan, Go:ta voisi..
<Hejkki> no kyllä mä ruotsilla pärjään, mut ei se tarpeeks vahva ole... vois sitäki vahvistaa vielä :>
<mjr> meillä visa on oppinut lennosta englantia jo, ei voi kovin salaisena kielenä käyttää...
<Hejkki> ja saksaa opiskelin peruskoulussa myös
<Hejkki> ois kiva osata esim 6 kieltä sujuvasti :D
<Hejkki> suomi, ruotsi, englanti, espanja, saksa... vielä yks tarvittais... ja noita listalla olevia vahvistaa
<Hejkki> tietty oon harkinnut jotaki toista romaanista kieltä kuten portugali tai italia, mutta en tiedä
<pesasa> Lukion jälkeen ei kyllä hirveästi ruotsia tai saksaa tullut käytettyä. Nyt olen töissä Åbo Akademilla. :-)
<pesasa> Tosin täälläkin pärjään ihan hyvin suomella ja englannilla. Sekä ruotsin kuuntelulla.
<Hejkki> :)
<Hejkki> joku ehdotti mulle Toki Ponan opiskelua
<Hejkki> siinä on osa kielistä johdettu suomesta :D
<Hejkki> osa sanoista siis, tarkoitan
<Hejkki> mut en oikeen oo innostunu noista keinotekoisista kielistä
<Hejkki> esperantoa joskus opiskelin vähän,... kaikki mitä jäi päähän on "Mi lavas la novan tason"
<pesasa> Hejkki: Owncloud on mulla ollut ihan näppärä kapistus. Mutta mulla onkin se omalla palvelimella kotona laajakaistan päässä. Eli ei tartte maksaa mistään virtuaalihostauksesta, mutta silti verkon kautta saatavilla muualtakin.
<Hejkki> pesasa: vaihtuuko sulla ip?
<pesasa> Yliopistolla kävin unkarin perus- ja jatkokurssin ihan vaan huvin vuoksi.
<Hejkki> niinno onhan noita dyndns palveluita
<Hejkki> :)
<pesasa> Hejkki: Ei. Eikä haittaa, kun on dy.fi. :-)
<Hejkki> joo
<Hejkki> yks ongelma tossa vaan jos pitää kotona owncloudia
<pesasa> Laitoin ton OwnCloudin keväällä, kun tuli taloon valokuitu.
<Hejkki> sisäverkosta ei pääse omalle koneelle ulkoverkon ip:llä
<Hejkki> ainakaan täälä
<pesasa> Jaa, ei mulla ole ollut ongelmaa.
<Hejkki> no täälon saunalahden adsl
<pesasa> Semmonen oli mullakin ennen.
<Hejkki> väittivät kivenkovaa että saa julkisen ip:n koneelle, mutta eipä saa kun eivät anna
<Hejkki> siis puhelinmyyjä sanoi että saa,
<gumrak> nelosip:t alkavat loppumaan oikeasti
<Hejkki> en jaksanu alkaa tappeleen
<Hejkki> jo niin alkaa
<Hejkki> ottaisivat idiootit sen IPv6 käyttöön
<Hejkki> laajemmin
<pesasa> Olisko mulla ollut tossa adsl-boxissa sellainen asetus, että sen sai siltaavaksi.
<pesasa> Elisan Kotiboxi.
<Hejkki> jaa mulla kyllä vaihtu just boxi, saiskohan tossa uudessa
<gumrak> Internet of Things on nelosen loppu viimeistään
<Hejkki> en tiedä..
<pesasa> Nyt kun pääsis vielä tosta Saunalahden adsl-liittymästä eroon. Määräaikaisuutta vielä melkein vuosi, vaikka oikeasti käytössäni on tuo Soneran valokuituliittymä.
<Hejkki> musta tuntuu että oon yli 10v tapellut noitten palveluntarjoajien kanssa eivätkä suostu edelleenkään antamaan IPv6 osoitteita
<Mikaela> https://www.viestintavirasto.fi/viestintavirasto/ajankohtaista/2014/avoimelleinternetilleaimoharppauseteenpain.html "Laajakaistapalveluntarjoajista IPv6:n-käyttöönottoon ovat tähän mennessä ilmoittautuneet DNA, Elisa, IT-Huolto Helsinki, KaseNet, MPY, Sonera ja SuomiCom"
<gumrak> joo Ficora eilen julkisti tosta viimeksi juttua
<Hejkki> oho
<pesasa> Erehdyin nostamaan adsl-nopeutta just ennen kuin tuli tieto taloon tulevasta valokuidusta. Eli napsahti 2 vuotta määräaikaista. :-(
<gumrak> kahden vuoden kakku
<Hejkki> 2 vuotta määräaikaista nopeuden nostosta? Jännä
<gumrak> onpahan sulla kuitenkin redundant connection nyt:)
<Hejkki> Eikös tollanen IPv6 käyttöönottopäivä ollut jo vuosia sitten?
<Hejkki> muistaakseni ficoran järjestämä myös
<Hejkki> ja ei paljoa vaikuttanut
<Hejkki> $ ping6 google.com
<Hejkki> connect: Network is unreachable
<Hejkki> :<
<inz> ping6 ipv6.google.com toimii
<Mikaela> se on 2014-06-09 tällä hetkellä https://www.viestintavirasto.fi/ipv6nyt/index.html
<Mikaela> maailmanlaajuisemmin oli vuosia sitten, mutta en tiedä oliko Ficoralla mitään tekemistä sen kanssa
<Hejkki> mjaa
<Hejkki> no ehkä muistan väärin
<inz> Mikaela, s/2014/2015/
<Mikaela> hups
<pesasa> gumrak: Joo, se on positiivista, että ainakin joku yhteys on. Tosin noita langattomiakin 3G-yhteyksiä on taloudessa jokunen.
<Mikaela> täällä muuten toimii myös pingi, tällä villiverkkokoneella koulussa on Teredo ja kotona on Pi jakamassa sixxs:n tunnelia
<gumrak> http://www.worldipv6launch.org/ tossa mainitaan se 6.6.2012 launchi
<Hejkki> täälon näemmä useampia naishenkilöitä tällä kanavalla nikist äpäätellen,... yleistynyt tää linux-intoilu myös naisporukassa näemmä :) Hyvä hyvä... taikken kyl tiiä onko ennenki ollu, en vaan oo hoksinut
<gumrak> nyt näköjään 6.6. on la, joten siksi pitää olla "huononumeroinen" päivä ensi vuonna
<pesasa> Hejkki: Se oli periaatteessa joku tarjous nopeammasta paketista, jonka mukana tuli taakkana lisää määräaikaisuutta.
<Tm_T> kapsi ♥
<Hejkki> :)
<Mikaela> kapsi täälläkin
<Hejkki> meillon vain 5 nettiliittymää sentään. 3 kännykkänettiä, yksi mokkula ja yksi adsl
<Hejkki> mokkula vain sen takia että se tulee halvemmaksi ottaa adsl+mokkula kuin pelkkä adsl
<pesasa> Hejkki: Samoin adsl+mokkula on joo.
<pesasa> Käytännössä mokkulan liittymä meni tablettiin.
<Hejkki> käytännössä mokkulan liittymä on meillä käyttämättömänä
<gumrak> tuossakin näkyy se, miksi nelonen loppuu. Ennen oli yksi adsl tai modeemi yhdellä ip:llä, nyt on liittymiä samanverran kuin nörteillä koneita ennen
<pesasa> Kännykän liittymään on lisäksi parit multisim-kortit kakkospuhelimeen yms.
<Hejkki> tableteissa ei oo sim-kortille paikkaa ja wifi-hotspottina toimii kännykät
<Mikaela> meillä taitaa myös olla mokkula käyttämättömänä, koska mökille tuli se kyläkuitu.fi
<puhuri> hämmästeli kerran kun omalle meiliserverille pätki yhteys töissä - syy oli IPv6:n. Lankaverkossa ei ole kuin IPv4, mutta langattomassa (joka ei kuulu kunnolla) on IPv6 niin käytti tietysti sitten sitä :-)
<Hejkki> minä otin multisimmin pois kun se li ennen saunalahdella ilmanen palvelu ja nyt maksa
<Hejkki> a
<pesasa> Hejkki: Mulla on vielä Saunalahden ilmaiset multisimit.
<Hejkki> aijaa, miten mahdollista? Mulle ne vaihtoi hinnan ja tuli kirje kotia että vaihtuu hitna
<pesasa> Uudet maksaa, mutta eivät voi laittaa vanhoja maksulle.
<pesasa> Ton takia en ole kännykän liittymääkään voinut päivittää, kun päivityksessä noi tipahtaisi joko pois tai tulisi maksullisiksi.
<Hejkki> ainiin joo noinhan se oli. mä vaihdoin liittymätyyppiä ja sit ne lähetti kirjeen että multisim hinta nousee
<Hejkki> tai jotaki,
<Hejkki> noh, nyt on joku totaalinen puhe+teksti+netti -paketti
<Hejkki> puhun ehkä 2e edestä ja maksan moninkertaisesti :D
<Hejkki> saunis tykkää, minä en :D
<inz> itellä on halvin mahdollinen
<Hejkki> pitäis varmaan alkaa soittaa vaimolle ja jättää linjat auki vaan ihan sen takia että on maksanut tuosta että ei maksa erikseen puhelut
<Hejkki> ;)
<gumrak> kituuttaakos täällä porukka yleisesti langaton "laajakaista" ainoana yhteytenä?
<Hejkki> no täälä ainaki 4G toimis nopeammin kuin tuo adsl
<Hejkki> mut ei ole 4G:tä mulla
<Hejkki> tai pingit toki on suuremmat, mut siirtonopeus
<Mikaela> yhdellä luokkakaverilla mokkula on ainut yhteys ja niin taitaa olla myös aidin kaverilla
<Hejkki> kaveri leuhki kun tuli tänne ja latas omalla mokkulallaan jonku ison imagen nopeammin ku mä adsl:llä
<gumrak> onhan se LTE käsittämättömän nopea muttei se yhtä luotettava ole kuin kuitu
<Hejkki> joo ei
<Hejkki> mut ei kuitua tänne saa.
<Hejkki> enkä ala enää kuitua odotteleen, muutto edessä
<Hejkki> ei toki vielä ihan
<Hejkki> jos kotikaupungin koko seitsenkertaistuisi, ehkä löytyisi jopa kuitunetti? :>
<Hejkki> olipa runollista
<gumrak> kyllä se tulee joka kaupunkiin
<Hejkki> nojaa
<gumrak> maalle ei syrjäkylille
<Hejkki> no joo on tääläki ollu että paikallinen puhelinyhtiö rakentaisi kuituverkon, mutta se projekti tyssäsi kun myivät elisalle/saunalahdelle koko firman
<Hejkki> ollut siitä lähtien jäissä koko projekti
<Hejkki> jos käsitän oikein
<Hejkki> pitäiskö sitä lähteä pois taas vaihteeks häiritsemästä teitä
<Hejkki> --->
<Mirv> pesasa: :( kahden vuoden kakkuun
<Mirv> mua häiritsee ne sopparit kovasti, mutta lopulta suostuin soneran 2 vuoden valokuitukakkuun kuitenkin vuosien kieltäytymisen jälkeen
<gumrak> eiks nyt kuitu ole aika turvallinen kakku lusittavaksi?
<gumrak> sitä parempaa tekniikkaa ei ole näköpiirissä vielä
<jjo> kunhan ei ota viidepalvelua siinä samalla...
<jjo> nimim. 2 vuotta "viihdepalvelua" täynnä ens kesänä
<tale> Ajoin taloyhtiön hallituksessa taloyhtiölaajakaistan hankkimista. Se piti ottaa määräaikaisella sopimuksella, mutta nyt on 2, 10 tai 100 mbit/sek nopeus joka huoneistossa valinnan mukaan ja halvemmalla kuin minun entinen ADSL.
<tale> Kuitu tulee talon ristikytkentään, ja sieltä Cat 6:lla huoneistoihin.
<gumrak> meillä on ollut melkein 10 v kuitu taloyhtiössä ja yhtiöjärjestyksen pakottama netti joka asuntoon
<gumrak> talossa on toki eetteri ollut rakentamisesta asti joka huoneeseen
<jjo> mä olen tosin vuokralla, mutta 10M kuuluu vuokraan ja 100M on 9,90 kuussa
<jjo> viihteen kanssa sit 19,90
<jjo> mut sekin on halvempi kuin mun vanha
<gumrak> mokkuloiden ja kännyjen kanssa voi käydä helpommin huonosti kun ottaa 4G-kakun ja tuleekin pian 5G
<gumrak> huonostihan voi toki käydä nettitikun kanssa heti ensiasennuksessa jos sattuu käyttämään vapaata käyttistä :)
<tale> Linux-käyttäjät on saanut nettitikun vaihdettua Linuxissa toimivaan malliin kun on toimitettu liian hankala malli.
<tale> Nämä 4G-mokkulat on ollut helppoja, ne mitkä olen nähnyt on näytöllä varustettuja mokkulareitittimiä, semmoisia tupakkiaskin kokoisia.
<tale> Nehän toimii minkä käyttiksen kanssa vaan joko WiFi:llä tai USB:n kautta.
<gumrak> juu
<gumrak> itse hommaisin sellaisen mokkulan jos olis tarvetta missä "viimeinen kilometri", siis oikeastaan metrit, on wifillä
<gumrak> Verkkokaupassa on  noita laitteita, mihin laitetaan mokkula ja ne jakaa nettiä, aina hitosti palautusmyymälässä
<gumrak> mikähän lie syy
<tale> Ehkä ne ei ollut väriltään kauden muotisävyä?
<pesasa> Meillä Turun kaupungin vuokraasuntoihin tuli vuokraan kuuluva nettiyhteys. Meillä 10 Mbit/s valokuitu. 50 Mbit/s on 9,90 €/kk ja 100 Mbit/s on 19,90 €. Ja ylöspäin virallisesti 10 Mbit/s, mutta käytännössä enemmän.
<LucaB> mä taidan nyt maksaa 100mbit n. 13€/kk
<LucaB> pikkasen naurattaa ku muistelee kituuttaneensa jollai 1mbit liittymällä ja se oli sillon nopee ja hieno :)
<Tomin> nyt maalla 100M/100M 50 €/kk ja kaupungissa 100M
<Tomin>  /5M myös 50 €/kk
<Tomin> lähti viesti vähän etuajassa
<Tomin> aiemmin oli maalla 1M/512K ADSL jotain 60 €/kk
<Tomin> mutta oikein kiva kun tuli sinnekin valokuitu
<Tomin> eiku tää elisa viihde onkin 40€/kk, muistin väärin
<inz> Taloyhtiöön just vedettiin kuitu, muttei omaa elämää auta kyl yhtään, kun on väärän virman. Ja kun sisäkaapelointi on vielä vuodelta miekka ja kirves.
<inz> Ja kaapelia ei tuu, niin viihdekin on vaan "24/1" (=13/0.7)
<LucaB> :/
<LucaB> no, kyllä se onnen päivä vielä sinnekki koittaa
<Mikaela> Näkevätkö muut tälläistä ilmoitusta vai onko näiden paikallisten koneiden oma ongelma?
<Mikaela> W: Tiedoston http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64/Packages nouto ei onnistunut  Tarkistussumma ei täsmää
<Mikaela> (Google Chromen repo)
<ansa> ei toimi täälläkään
 * Mikaela syyttää sitten googlea :)
<pesasa> On noi hinnat vieläkin aika ankeita jossain syrjemmillä paikoilla. Äidillä vaihdettiin just, olisko ollu 1 M:n liittymä, jonka hinta oli 36 €/kk liittymään, jonka nopeus on 8 M ja hinta tarjouksena ekan vuoden 19,90 €.
<pesasa> En tiedä, ottaako paikallinen puhelinoperaattori Soneralta ryöstöhintaa letkujen käytöstä, vai mistä johtuu.
<pesasa> Eivät edes asu missään jonkassa vaan Uudenkaupungin keskustan tuntumassa.
<ath> Eiköhän noi mene aika puhtaasti kilpailutilanteen mukaan.
<pesasa> (Olettaen, että Uuttakaupunkia kokonaisuudessaan ei lasketa jonkaksi.)
<pesasa> Jos oikeasta maaseudusta tuolla suunnalla puhutaan, niin ei sinne mitään kiinteää liittymää edes saa. Vain langattomia.
<ath> Voihan se olla sen verran jonkka, ettei useammalla firmalla ole mielenkiintoa kaivaa kuituaan sinne.
<pesasa> Ja langaton operaattori valitaan sen mukaan, jonka tukiasema sattuu kattamaan alueen. Hinnalla ei voi kilpailla.
<pesasa> Uudessakaupungissa luultavimmin on paikallisella puhelinlaitoksella tiukka monopoli.
<puhuri> ei sitä missään erityisen syrjässä tartte asua, tasan 1km Suomen toiseksi suurimman kaupungin rautatieasemalta suurin saatava nopeus on 28/4 Mbit/s, 79 €/kk
<gumrak> Neustadt :)
<gumrak> onhan meillä hieman "ohjattu" väkeä mobiililaajakaistaan varsin muualla kuin tolpankaatoalueilla
<kirvesAxe> puhuri, miltä niistä Suomen toiseksi suurimman kaupungin kuudelta rautatieasemalta 1km? :)
<puhuri> no sitlä tietysti, missä pysähtyy kaikki muut junat kuin Y(llätys) :-)
<kirvesAxe> (:
<kirvesAxe> noh, voisin tässä palata itähelsinkiläisen yläasteluokkani huumoriin siitä että Espoohan on pelkkää metsää :)
<kirvesAxe> mutjoo, tässäkään talossa joka vielä Helsingin kantakaupunkiin luetaan ei oo langalla mahdollista saada nopeempaa ku 14/0,8
<kirvesAxe> tosin talon katolla ois varmaan 4G-tukiasema, että nii...
<puhuri> samoin tässä varmaankin menee kuitu tien toisella puolella oleviin kerrostaloihin, mutta kun tytön kaveri muutti pois niin ei tiedä kenen ikkunaan tähtäisi wifi-suunta-anteenilla
<elias_a> Mites rekursiivisesta grep-hausta suljetaan piilohakemistot pois tai tietty hakemisto pois?
<Yohio> --exclude-dir=hakemisto?
<elias_a> Yohio: Kiitti!
<Yohio> ole hyvä :)
<elias_a> Yohio: Melko haastavaa etsiä vanhan PGP-avaimen passphrasea koneelta.... :/
<elias_a> Thunderbird + Enigmail oli jossain vaiheessa päättänyt alkaa kryptaamaan luonnokset edellisen työnantajan säpo-osoitteeseen sidotulla PGP-identiteetillä...
<Yohio> huh huh
<elias_a> No, ei se mikään hirveä menetys ole - muutama luonnos on vain salattuna avaimella, jota nyt mietiskelen, että mikähän se passphrase olikaan...
<elias_a> Mutta päivityshistoria viittaisi siihen suuntaan, että en ole välttämättä itse syypää tuohon.
<elias_a> Yohio: eipäs toiminutkaan odotetusti...
<elias_a> sudo grep -Iri --exclude-dir=/home/user/.thunderbird/ 'haettavateksti' /home/user/ > haku.txt
<elias_a> Tuolla tavalla hakien jää kyllä hakemisto .thunderbird pois mutta sen alihakemistot ovat mukana.
<elias_a> Ei oikein toimi jos hakuavain on 'passphrase' :P
<Yohio> ei sitte --exclude-dir=/home/user/.thunderbird/* toimi? vai vaikuttaako toi vaan tiedostoihin
<puhuri> find ~ -print0 -name .thunderbird -prune | xargs -0 grep ....
<ansa> mitenhän pelkkä --exclude-dir=.thunderbird , koska ei toi .svn:n kanssa muistaakseni alihakemistoihin mennyt
<elias_a> puhuri, ansa: Kiitos - kokeillaanpa kumpaakin.
<puhuri> findistä tietty jäi -type f siitä tilden jälkeen pois koska muuten grep valittaa hakemistoista
<elias_a> Kiitän!
<elias_a> Täytyypä kehaista Slurm-nimistä nettiliikennemonitoria.
<elias_a> Toimii siis pääteikkunassa.
<elias_a> Erikoisen hyvä siihen kun seuraa vaikkapa tiedetyn kokoisen ison tiedoston siirtymistä pilveen...
<elias_a> Nimim. backupit ja megainen uppiputki.
<ninnnu> Mä oon käyttäny vain iftopia.. Ei oo ihan yhtä nätti, mut kertoo paremmin että mistä liikkuu ja minne
<elias_a> No joo - se on totta.
<elias_a> Toi on vaan siitä kiva, että siinä on tuota käyttötapausta ajatellen olennainen selkeästi nähtävillä.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-11
<Echramath> Juuh elikkäs raspbianissa on sitten nimittäin ssh:lla kirjautuminen sallittu rootille ja rootin salasana ilmeisesti raspberry
<anacron> kyll
<Echramath> Ilmeisesti conduct kieltää kertomasta mitä mieltä olen asiasta ja mitä joillekin henkilöille voi tehdä
<Mikaela> oho, tuo oli uusi tieto
<Mikaela> luulen tosin vaihtaneeni sen salasanan ajat sitten
<Echramath> Tyhmä hakkeri asialla, meni vaihtamaan ainoan ihmiskäyttäjän salasanan, olisi vain vienyt sudo-oikeudet
<ansa> elias_a, Slurm? "SLURM is an open-source resource manager designed for Linux clusters of all sizes. It provides three key functions." - ei kuulosta nettiliikennemonitorilta..
<Mikaela> sanoo permission denied, koska sallin vain avaimet ja su kelpuuttaa oman salasanani joten olen näköjään vaihtanut sen
<tale> ansa: Varmaankin tämä mitä elias_a tarkoitti http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/slurm
<ansa> joo, niinpä tietenkin, eipä tullut jostain syystä nyt mieleen ettiä paketeista
<elias_a> ansa: Väärä Slurm. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man1/slurm.1.html
<elias_a> tale: Juuri noin. Se ansan tarkoittama on SLURM.
<shadowbird> pitäis tarkistaa vanhemmast koneesta et onko kovalevy entinen. joku usbille asennettava bootattava ohjelma vois olla hyvä ku ubuntun jollai ohjelmalla kestää ikuisuus et saa ton valmiiks, jos se ny ees etenee.. mitä ohjelmaa suosittelisitte? googlellahan noita löytyy, mut jos osaatte suositella jotai hyvää
<ninnnu> smartctl:llä mä oon kysyny kovalevyn mielipidettä..
<shadowbird> kiitos! koitan sitä.
<ninnnu> se ei kyl oo graafinen tai mitään
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-12
<shadowbird> saiskohan tätä mokkulaa mitenkää toimii linuxissa? https://kauppa3.dna.fi/sopimus/?device_offering=1650
<shadowbird> mietin et jos se saa virtaa usbstä ilman että ubuntu koneen tarvii tunnistaa sitä laitetta.. ni vois toisee usbii laittaa langattoman vastaanottimen, mul pitäis olla sellanen (ei just nyt tässä) mut sillä vois ottaa toho sit yhteyden.. mut usb:n kautta tuskin toimis
<shadowbird> ei ainakaa äsken tunnuistanu ku kokeilin
<ninnnu> Internet sanoo että toi osaa huutaa WLANilla sitä 3G:tä eteenpäin
<shadowbird> joo totta, sillä saiski sen toimii
<shadowbird> mietin vaa et suoraa usblla ku laittaa, ni ei tunnista
<shadowbird> mut tuskinpa toi haittaa
<shadowbird> se saa kuitenki virtansa siit usbstä ymmärtääkseni, vaikka ei laitetta tunnistaiskaan
<ninnnu> Internet ei anna kauheen isoja lupauksia USB-toimivuudesta
<shadowbird> jeps.. no pitää pistää tohon pöytä koneeseen se usb-wlan tikku (mikä sellasen nimi onkaan) ja sillä sit toimimaan
<shadowbird> a-link tais olla sen nimi
<ninnnu> niissä on myös vähän arpaa että toimiiko vai ei
<ninnnu> tai ainakin viimeeksi kun olin wlan-donglekaupassa niin googlasin tarkkaan kaikki kanditaatit ennen kuin kävelin kassalle tuotteen kanssa
<Yohio> mä ostin ebaystä parilla eurolla wlan-palikan ja toimi about suoraan ku mulla on raspberry pi ja siinä raspbian
<shadowbird> mulla on kotona helsingissä sellanen a-link. en nyt muista mikä malli. pitäis tuoda set änne kotkaan  ja kokeilla ens kerralla ku tuun käymää
<Yohio> tietty siinä kestää kun sitä alkaa odottelemaan kiinasta mutta kuitenki
<shadowbird> onnistuisko sellanen väliaikanen viritys, et saisin netin langattomasti läppärille josta jakaisin sen pöytäkoneelle usb- tai ethernetjohdolla?
<shadowbird> en oo koskaan jakanu nettiä kaapelilla koneelta toiseen.. mut ilmeisesti ubuntussa onnistus tuolta järjestelmäasetukset - verkko - verkon välityspalvelin ??
<inz> shadowbird, taitaa olla väärä paikka, mutta onnistuu kyllä
<inz> En tiedä mikä on oikein tapa tehdä GUIn kautta, mutta nm-connection-editorilla onnistuu
<ninnnu> näköjään ehtiny jo lähteä menemään
<inz> aa, kappas
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-14
<raitakalsari> Hyvää huomenta.
<gumrak> huomenta
<raitakalsari> Kysäsisin semmosta, että kun tässä asentelen Ubuntu 14.10 ja olen tässä osiointi kohdassa. Koneessa 120GB SSD ja 2TB HDD. Mitenkä saan homman skulaamaan niin, että ubuntu asentuu SSD:lle, 2TB jää tyhjäksi (tarkotus tulla pelit ja leffat + isommat ohjelmat), mutta kuitenkin niin, että SSD:lle voi asentaa pelin tai kaksi (dota2 nyt ainakin).
<raitakalsari> Idea siis se että ubuntu+peli tai pari SSD:lle ja kaikki muu HDD:lle.
<raitakalsari> Tietty jos on jokin fiksumpi vaihtoehto olen pelkkänä korvana.
<raitakalsari> Toimiiko tää homma nii että teen esim 25GB osion johon laitan mount pointiks rootin ja sitten loppu osiolle /home ja HDD mount pointiksi /home?
<Echramath> raitakalsari: Joo siis toki HDD:lle mountpointiksi joku muu mutta menee noin
<Echramath> raitakalsari: Mä lähinnä miettisin tarviiko se ssd lainkaan osiojakoja
<raitakalsari> Okei eli nyt on 20giganen rootti. Se 100gb joka jäi SSD /home ja 2tb on /usr
<Echramath> Jos sä teet siitä usrin mä en enää keksi mitä sinne rootille tulisi kaksikymmentä gigaa
<Echramath> /usr on käytännössä se mihin itse järjestelmä asentantuu
<raitakalsari> Jaha.
<raitakalsari> Mut siis voin pitää SSD roottina ja tehä HDD /home ja silti asentaa shittiä SSD?
<Echramath> Mä rupesin just muuten miettimään että mihinkähän ne Steamin asentamat pelit menee.
<Echramath> Homelle varmaan
<raitakalsari> Siinähän pystyy valitsemaan mihin se ne asentaa.
<raitakalsari> Ku dotaa tulee kuitenkin pelattua vähintään muutama tunti päivässä ajattelin lyödä sen SSD ja kaikki muu sitten HDD
<Echramath> Melkeint voit pistää sen ssd:n juureksi ja laittaa sen hdd-levyn nimeksi vaikka joku /stuff
<Echramath> Jos tosiaan on niin fiksuja asennusohjelmia, että pystyy lennossa määrittelemään mihin asennetaan
<Echramath> 11:10 < Echramath> Melkeint voit pistää sen ssd:n juureksi ja laittaa sen hdd-levyn nimeksi  vaikka joku /stuff
<Echramath> 11:10 < Echramath> Jos tosiaan on niin fiksuja asennusohjelmia, että pystyy lennossa  määrittelemään mihin asennetaan
<Echramath> Noisas peruslinux-softissa on yleensä määriteltu paketissa et ne menee vaan näpsäkästi /usrin alle
<Echramath> Mutta toisaalta siinä ajattelussa se on joku hyötyohjelma tai tetris eikä joku AAA-peli, jonka mukana tulee kuusi dvd:llistä dataa
<raitakalsari> Mietin sitä että ei kai siitä ole haittaa jos se heittää juureen jonkun steamlibrary kansion johon mäjähtää 20 gigaa tavaraa.
<Echramath> Ei se muuta ole kuin jos se lättyy tulee täyteen
<raitakalsari> Ok.
<Echramath> Ja jos se on 120 gigan osio niin olishan sillä kiva jos siellä olisi koko ajan se 20 gigaa pelivaraa
<raitakalsari> No jos sinne ubuntu ja dota tulee ja kaikki muu HDD.
<raitakalsari> Mutta en tartte mitään /home mount pointtia jos lyön tuon SSD nyt roottina ja HDD /roinana?
<Echramath> No ei välttämättä... /homen osiomisessa erikseen on pari puolta kuten se, että homen voi jättää silleen jos asentaa sen systeemin uuiksi
<raitakalsari> No mennään näillä kahdella.
<raitakalsari> Okei. Tåmä asennus on jumahtanut
<tale> Eikö nyt enää voi LUbuntu 13.10 päivittää Trustyksi?
<Echramath> Eikö?
<tale> Ei, do-release-upgrade ilmoittaa "Uutta julkaisua ei löytynyt"
<Mikaela> käy sovelluslähteiden asetuksissa tai mitä ne olviatkaan ja laita päivitä LTS-jjulkaisuihin
<Mikaela> tai kokeile "do-release-upgrade -d"
<elias_a_> Mitenkäs ubuntussa saa tsekattua kaikki gpg-avaimet, mitä koneella on käsitelty?
<tale> myös -d toteaa "Uutta julkaisua ei löytynyt".
<Mikaela> aptin? luulisin, että se on "apt-key adv --list-keys" tai oman avainrenkaan "gpg --list-keys"
<Mikaela> omituista
<elias_a_> Mikaela: Ei aptin vaan kaikki mahdolliset.
<elias_a_> Löysin yhdestä koneestani omituisuuksia ja vertailen nyt muihin.
<Mikaela> siitä en ole varma
<Mikaela> #gnupg saattaisi tietää (englanniksi)
<tale> On päällä Ilmoita uudesta Ubuntu-versiosta: Vain pitkäaikaistuen versioista
<elias_a_> Pitänee kysellä.
<elias_a_> tale: Törmäsin tuohon samaan. Ne ottavat tuon päivitysmahdollisuuden pois tuen loppuessa.
<elias_a_> Tai ainakin jossain tapauksessa oli noin.
<tale> elias_a_: Ahaa, sepä harmi. Myöhästyin siis.
<elias_a_> tale: Muistelen, että sen pystyi kyllä kiertämään asettamalla käsin ne päivitysrepot ja komentelemalla.
<tale> elias_a_: Joo, koitan samaan tapaan kuin Debianissa.
<tale> Tai sitten teen uusioivan päivityksen.
<elias_a_> Ne varmuuskopiot... :)
<tale> Varmuuskopion otin ennen kuin komensin do-release-upgrade
<Mikaela> käsin ne päivitysrepot =  vanhan julkaisun repot vai uuden?
<elias_a_> Mikaela: Sen mihin ollaan päivittämässä.
<Mikaela> eli Debian-tyyli
<elias_a_> Kas kun se päivitys tökkää siihen, että do-release-upgradelle ei ole enää ohjeita. :/
<Mikaela> eli uudet repot ja "aptitude full-upgrade" ja jos se haluaa poistaa kaikkea tärkeää "aptitude safe-upgrade ja rukoile" puhui joku joskus
<elias_a_> Sen rukoiluosan takia heitin aptitudella kuikkaa :)
<tale> Mikaela: Debianin päivitysohje ei enää suosittele käytettäväksi aptitudea.
<Mikaela> Mikä sillä nykyään on?
<tale> Mikaela: apt-get
<Mikaela> mitä sille annetaan?
<Mikaela> dist-upgrade?
<elias_a_> Aptituden kanssa tuli jostain syystä välillä todella kamalaa jälkeä. En muista yksityiskohtia. Kannattaa lueskella asiasta jos käyttää aptitudea.
<tale> Mikaela: https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/release-notes/ch-upgrading.en.html#upgradingpackages
<Mikaela> kiitos :)
<tale> exit
<tale> Onnistui se Lubuntu päivitys 13.10 -> 14.04.1
<elias_a_> tale: Onneksi olkoon!
<Tomin> raitakalsari, Echramath: jos ootte vielä paikalla, niin dota ainakin on Steam-peli ja Steam asentaa juttunsa /homen alle oletuksena, mutta siitä voidaan määritellä myös muita paikkoja mihin pelit voi asentaa eli ne voi laittaa valinnan mukaan joko oletuspaikkaan /homen alle tai vaikka sinne /roinaan
<raitakalsari-> Mjoo'o
<raitakalsari-> En oo vaan saanut asennettua tätä ubuntua tähän
<raitakalsari-> Jää jumiin
<raitakalsari-> Jostain syystä myös sanoo että SSD ois 19.6gb suurunen
<Mikaela> :)
<raitakalsari-> Tää osiointi homma kusee mua silmää
<raitakalsari-> Tuskin on monen tunnin homma tyhjentää paria tyhjää kovoa
<tale> raitakalsari-: Oletko tehnyt tähän tapaan: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Levyn_lis%C3%A4ys#Levy_k.C3.A4ytt.C3.B6.C3.B6n_Linuxissa
<raitakalsari-> Tällä installerin something else valinnalla millä pääsee näitä tekemään.
<raitakalsari-> Suht huono homma kun ei näe mitään status mittaria.
<raitakalsari-> Kursorin odotus/teen duunia homma juttu pyörii joten eiköhän tämä jotain tee.
<raitakalsari> http://i.imgur.com/mGfRpaj.png?1 tässä tää systeemi nyt niinku junnaa
<elias_a_> raitakalsari: Live-cd/tikku -asennus vai mikä?
<raitakalsari> tikku
<elias_a_> Koitas pääseekö asennuksen aikana käsiksi vielä virtuaalikonsoleihin.
<elias_a_> Eli ALT-1 -7 pitäisi löytyä ne.
<elias_a_> ALT-8 on se graafisen ikkunan näppäimistöyhdistelmä.
<elias_a_> Virtuaalikonsolissa voit komentaa "top". Se näyttää mitä se kone tekee.
<raitakalsari> otin tuosta tuon kokeile ilman asentamista ja sitten tästä laitoin tuon install
<elias_a_> Jaa... siinä ei välttämättä ole niitä virtuaalikonsoleita.
<elias_a_> Saatkos terminaalin auki?
<raitakalsari> kyllä
<elias_a_> Ajapa siinä top.
<elias_a_> Mitä prosesseja siellä pyörii?
<raitakalsari> no tuota
<raitakalsari> Tasks: 230 total,   1 running, 229 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<raitakalsari> pitäiskö tuolta jotain tiettyä ettiä
<elias_a_> mikäs se on, joka siellä vielä pyörii?
<elias_a_> Ja mikä sen aiheuttama prosessorikuorma on?
<elias_a_> Näkyy sarakkeessa %cpu
<raitakalsari> Xorg ja se pyörii siinä 2-7 % paikkeilla
<elias_a_> Kauanko se on nyt rohnuttanut paikoillaan?
<raitakalsari> koko päivän?
<elias_a_> Ja mitä asennukseen liittyviä ikkunoita on vielä auki?
<raitakalsari> jos vaan koitan asentaa jollain niistä valmiilla?
<raitakalsari> mitä niitä vaihtoehtoja oli. erase disk and install ubuntu
<raitakalsari> ilman että mietin osioita nyt.
<elias_a_> Jos nyt ensin koittaisit bootata sen.
<raitakalsari> nehän voi vissiin tehdä jälkikäteen sitten
<raitakalsari> niin no
<raitakalsari> koitetaan
<raitakalsari> brb
<raitakalsari-> Heittää grub rescueen.
<raitakalsari-> "Error: no such partition"
<elias_a_> Okei.
<elias_a_> Mä seurasin vähän puolesta välistä...
<elias_a_> Kertaas vielä mikä on se toivottu lopputulos?
<elias_a_> Sulla oli SSD ja HDD?
<raitakalsari-> Joo
<elias_a_> Ja haluat nopean systeemin, joten SSD käyttisosioksi.
<elias_a_> Mutta mitä haluat sille HDD:lle?
<raitakalsari-> SSD tulee ubuntu ja jonkin verran tilaa niille peleille mitä ny tulee pelailtua ja HDD tulee olee kunno hyvä kaatopaikka.
<tale> Voishan sen antaa asentaa SSD:lle ja liittää HD vasta asennuksen jälkeen johonkin hakemistoon.
<elias_a_> Onko kyse läppäristä vai pöytäkoneesta?
<raitakalsari-> Pöytäkone.
<elias_a> Ja sekä SSD että HDD ovat sisäisiä eikä USB-värkkejä?
<raitakalsari-> Jep
<elias_a> Okei. Mä autan sut läpi.
<elias_a> Mikä kone ja mikä Ubuntun versio?
<raitakalsari-> Ubuntu on 14.10
<raitakalsari-> Mitä haluat tietää koneesta?
<elias_a> Ja nimenomaan Ubuntu eikä Lubuntu tai muu?
<Mikaela> en tiedä liittyykö tähän, mutta minulla asennus ei ole aina toiminut jos on alussa painanut "asenna päivitykset asennuksen aikana" ruudun.
<raitakalsari-> Nimenomaan ubuntu.
<elias_a> Lähinnä onko 32- vai 64-bit.
<raitakalsari-> 64.
<elias_a> Ja sitten se, että onko sen koneen BIOS päivitetty uusimpaan versioon?
<elias_a> Nimim. päätä seinään hakannut.
<raitakalsari-> Mjuu.
<elias_a> Ootas ihan hetki niin mä otan noi ruudunkaappaukset esiin.
<elias_a> Kerros vielä, että miten se kone on kiinni verkossa?
<elias_a> Tieto- ei sähköverkossa ;-)
<raitakalsari-> Ihan ethernet kaapelilla.
<elias_a> Okei. Boottaa se ja kerro kun olet siinä ekassa valikossa.
<raitakalsari-> Koneesta modeemiin ja modeemista seinään ja sitä rataa.
<raitakalsari-> Ekalla valikolla meinaat kieliasetuksia vai niitä missä on kaikki memorytest yms jutut?
<elias_a> Eikös 14.04 mene suoraan siihen graafiseen?
<elias_a> No, kerrot vain mikä siinä ekaksi tulee vastaan.
<elias_a> Ei kun 14.10.
<elias_a> sori
<raitakalsari-> 14.10 ainakin avasi sen try/install/check for shit/mem test/ jne
<elias_a> Hetkinen - onko tuo valikko siis teksti-ikkunassa?
<raitakalsari-> Mut oon täs "welcome" ja sit valitaa kieltä.
<raitakalsari-> Joo
<elias_a> Joo. Valitse kieli.
<elias_a> Ja valitse Asenna.
<elias_a> Nyt tulee ruutu, jossa kerrotaan onko tarpeeksi tilaa jne.. eikö?
<raitakalsari-> Ny mennää tässä mis kysellää ladataanko päivitykset asentaessa ja asennetaako kolmansia osapuolia.
<elias_a> Laita vaan niihin ruksit.
<elias_a> Ja sitten jatka.
<raitakalsari-> Juu ja on tuokin
<elias_a> Asennustyyppiksi "jokin muu vaihtoehto".
<elias_a> -p
<elias_a> Mihis se nyt vei sut?
<raitakalsari-> Voi tehdä näitä osioita ja valita device for boot loader installationille.
<elias_a> Teetkö sä nyt sitä lontooksi vai suomeksi?
<raitakalsari-> Lontooksi
<raitakalsari-> Suomenkielinen elektroniikka kuumottaa ihan uudella tavalla.
<elias_a> Ihan vain tällainen perusasia, että olisit saanut neuvot asianmukaiselta englanninkieliseltä kanavalta jo kauan sitten.
<elias_a> Se vinoilusta...
<elias_a> Nyt: onko sulla niillä levyillä jotain säästettävää?
<raitakalsari-> Ei
<elias_a> Poistat sillä osiointityökalulla ensin molemmilta levyiltä kaikki osiot.
<elias_a> Sen jälkeen teet uudet osiot.
<elias_a> Eli...
<elias_a> Sinne SSD:lle teet juuriosion eli /:n.
<elias_a> Minkäs kokoinen se sun SSD on?
<raitakalsari-> 120gb
<raitakalsari-> Siis juuriosio /:n
<elias_a> Tee sinne sitten 3 osiota: juuri (/), swap ja /home.
<raitakalsari-> Mitä kokoja annan?
<elias_a> Erillinen /home siksi, että sitten jos joudut asentamaan käyttiksen uudestaan, erillinen /home säilyy koskemattomana eikä tartte softien konffeja miettiä uudestaan.
<elias_a> Muut saavat väittää vastaan, mutta minä antaisin...
<elias_a> ... Juureen 20 gigaa, swappia sama määrä kuin sulla on RAMia ja loput /home-osiolle.
<elias_a> Paljos on RAMia?
<raitakalsari-> 16gb
<elias_a> Joo - enintään sen verran swappia.
<elias_a> Juuri ja /home ext4-osioiksi, swapilla on oma tiedosto"järjestelmänsä"
<elias_a> Ja Ext4 kanssa sille kaatislevylle.
<raitakalsari-> Onko näillä type of the new partition (primary/logical) location for the new partition (beginning of this space/end of this space) väliä?
<elias_a> Tee koko levyn kokoinen partitio tai niin monta kuin haluat ja anna niille haluamasi liitospisteiden nimet.
<raitakalsari-> Juurikin ext 4?
<elias_a> Laita primääriosioita ja alkuun.
<elias_a> Sä näet siitä graafisesta kilkkeestä miten ne asettuu sinne.
<elias_a> Sitten kun sulla on ne kaikki osiot tehtynä ja kumpikin levy on määritelty täyteen osioita, painat Jatka tjsp.
<elias_a> Ja sitten kerrot, mitä tapahtuu.
<raitakalsari-> Device for boot loader homman jätän defaultiksi?
<elias_a> Jos saat eteesi ruudun, jossa kysytään sijaintiasi, olet onnistunut.
<elias_a> Mikäs se on? Se SSD?
<raitakalsari-> Eli tuoksi SSD levyksi?
<elias_a> Jep.
<elias_a> Se.
<jjo> mä ehkä laittaisin kaikki samalle osiolle, jos tilaa on vaan 120GB
<elias_a> Minä en.
<elias_a> Missään tapauksessa.
<elias_a> :)
<raitakalsari-> Juuh ni nyt tämä toimii
<elias_a> Syy: Jos joutuu asentamaan järjestelmän uudestaan, softien konffit, omat mailit ja muut tiedostot ovat nätisti siellä /home :lla.
<elias_a> raitakalsari-: Nonnii. :)
<raitakalsari-> Onko tuo swappi nyt aina viemässä tilaa vai pelkästään asennuksen yhteydessä?
<janihhh> (mä olisin heivannut sen swapin vaikka hdd:lle)
<elias_a> Sitten vaan annat sen rullata ja sitten kun se käskee boottaamaan, boottaat ja otat sen tikun pois kun se kone käy kyykyssä.
<jjo> no, mun syy on se, että järjestelmää ei ole tarkoitus asentaa uudestaan ja enempi se harmittaa jos tila loppuu
<jjo> mut kokeilemallahan sen näkee
<elias_a> jjo: Onhan niitä eri tapoja.
<jjo> raitakalsari-: swappi on aina käytössä keskusmuistin jatkeena
<raitakalsari-> Saako noita ohjelmia asenneltua tuonne roina kovolle mitenkään? Esim spotifyt,selaimet yms voisin ihan hyvin heittää sinne.
<jjo> sitä käytetään myös jos haluaa esim. käyttää hibernatea
<elias_a> jjo: Sen lisäksi, että erillinen /home on helpompi varmuuskopioida (vähän ratkaisusta riippuen), se on hemmetin paljon helpompi pelastaa esim. dd:llä jos käy hassusti.
<elias_a> Jos kaikki roina on samalla osiolla, siinähän parsit sitten kasaan ja erottelet käyttiksen osia omista tiedostoistasi...
<elias_a> janihhh: Miksi ihmeessä käyttäisit paaaljon hitaampaa HDD:ta swappina?
<janihhh> tuo sdd on aika pieni ja kuinka paljon swappia sitten tarvitsee 16 gigan muistilla
<LucaB> tolla kysymyksellä saa paljon mielipiteitä
<janihhh> mulla vähän samantapainen setuppi (sdd+hdd), laitoin lopulta swapin tiedostoon tolle hdd-levylle, en ole huomannut (suorituskyky)ongelmia (hibernaten taisin menettää kun on tiedostossa :))
<raitakalsari_> dodi
<elias_a> janihhh: Sen suorituskykyeron huomaa kyllä hyvin selvästi sitten kun se swappi on käytössä.
<jjo> riippu tietty mitä tekee, mut 16 gigalla pärjää kyllä tällä hetkellä melko hyvin swappaamattakin
<raitakalsari_> meneekö ubuntulla sitten ramit tappiin jotenkin helpommin?
<jjo> niinko paruskäytössä
<raitakalsari_> winukalla ei tullut tehtyä oikeastaan koskaan mitään mikä ois nostanut niitä yli 75%
<elias_a> raitakalsari-: Ei mee.
<jjo> raitakalsari-: linuxissa yritetään käyttää kaikki muisti, mutta se on eri asia kuin windowsissa, eikä sitä kannata pelästyä
<elias_a> Minä en pelaamisesta ymmärrä enää mitään.
<elias_a> Mutta esim. videovalvontakoneissa, joita pyörittelen, SSD-swappi on pelastus tilanteissa, joissa muistia käytetäänkin äkkiä paljon normaalia enemmän.
<elias_a> raitakalsari-: Menikö se läpi se asennus?
<elias_a> raitakalsari-: Vaikka asennatkin lontooksi, valitse kuitenkin suomi-näppis ja -merkistö ;-)
<raitakalsari_> joo totta kai
<raitakalsari_> toimii kaikki
<raitakalsari_> siis tein muuten samanlailla kaiken paitsi jätin swapin pois
<raitakalsari_> silloin ei toiminut
<elias_a> Okei.
<elias_a> Se swap on kyllä ihan samanlainen kuin winhotuksessakin.
<jjo> windowssissakin on kyl swappi, mutta se on tiedostona
<jjo> pagefile.sys vai mikä se oli
<Mikaela> linuxillakin saa tiedostoksi ja minä olen nyt tehnyt niin viimeaikoina. helpottaa osiointia kun ei tarvitse miettiä sitä
<jjo> jos käyttiksellä ei ole swappia ja koneesta loppuu muisti, niin käy oikeasti vähän hassusti
<jjo> swapin kanssa käyttö alkaa vaan tahmaamaan
<raitakalsari_> mietin just sitä että se swappi ny kuitenki on ~1 pelin  koko siellä
<elias_a> Mikaela: Miten sä teet sitten varmuuskopiot?
<jjo> ja jos swappi sattuu olemaan ssd:llä, niin sit ei tahmaakaan hirveästi
<elias_a> Se swappi on jollain exclude-listalla?
<Mikaela> elias_a: öö, niitä ei ole tainnut oikein tulla otettua, vaikka pitäisi...
<elias_a> Mikaela: Niin mä vaan sitä, että siitä swapista on turha ottaa varmuuskopioita.
<Mikaela> mutta minulla on erillinen /home, mutta kai /etc jne. pitäisi myös varmuuskopioida
<elias_a> Mikaela: Sen takia se on mulla omalla osiollaan.
<jjo> niin, en minäkään ota kyl backuppeja kuin homesta ja /etc:stä
<Mikaela> no sitten swapin kanssa ei ole hätää :)
<jjo> mutta mä tosiaan olisin ottanut tuon koko ssd:n juureksi ja sit home kiintolevylle
<Mikaela> minulla se on /swap
<jjo> mutta on kai siitä nopeushyötyä jos home on ssd:llä
<elias_a> Mikaela: Siis onko sulla dynaamisesti kasvava tiedosto, jolla on liitospiste /swap?
<elias_a> raitakalsari-: No onko se sairaan nopee?
<Mikaela> elias_a: ei, kiinteä 4G muistaakseni
<elias_a> Mikaela: Ja se on siis juuriosiossa?
<Mikaela> on
<elias_a> Okei.
<janihhh> raitakalsari_: voit varmaan jälkikäteen pienentää sitä ssd:n swap-osiota, vaikka gigaan tms, ja heität sen kaveriksi ison swap-tiedoston hdd:lle, jos siis tilankulutus ahdistaa :)
<elias_a> Joo - toikin on hyvä. :)
<jjo> ai dynaamisesti kasvava swap, ovelaa
<jjo> mä olisin tehnyt vaan kiinteänkokoisen tiedoston
<elias_a> jjo: Joo. Sellainenkin on.
<elias_a> jjo: Käytin sitä ekan kerran ReiserFS:n kanssa aikoinaan....
<elias_a> jjo: Arvaa miten kävi? :D
<jjo> elias_a: kolmosen vai nelosen?
<Mikaela> fallocate -l 4G /swap && chmod 600 /swap && mkswap /swap
<Mikaela> ja sitten /etc/fstab :iin se ja "swapon -a" tai "swapon /swap"
<elias_a> jjo: En mä enää muista. Eiköhän se kolmonen ollut...
<Mikaela> en tiennyt että saa dynaamiseksi, mutta ei taida olla tarvetta
<elias_a> Jaa mutta munhan täytyy kanssa kysellä vaikka on vähän OT...
<Mikaela> minulla on myös vm.swappiness = 1 /etc/sysctl.conf -tiedostossa
<elias_a> Missäs mun pitäisi purkaa Copperminen asennuspaketti ja millä oikeuksilla ettei siinä olevan hakemistorakenteen oikeudet mene ihan hanurilleen?
<elias_a> http://sourceforge.net/projects/coppermine/files/
<elias_a> Purkaminen deskarissa ja sftp-siirto palvelimelle -> oikat ihan sekaisin.
<elias_a> wgetillä sitä ei oikein saa haettua suoraan palvelimelle kun siellä on tuollainen "fiksu" juttu, joka etsii parhaimman serverin.
<jjo> saa kai sen pakettina siirrettyä deskarilta
<jjo> mutta luulisi myös että ne oikeudet on helppo asettaa oikeinsi myös jälkikäteen
<jjo> tuo näyttää muutenkin tulevan zip-pakettina joka ei taida muutenkaan säilyttää oikeuksia
<raitakalsari_> onks ubuntuilla jotain must do juttuja kun se on asennettu?
<elias_a> raitakalsari-: On. Tiukka käyttö :)
<raitakalsari_> no siitä ei ole huolta.
<elias_a> raitakalsari-: Roiku täällä vaan ja kysele lisää. ;-)
<raitakalsari_> tarkotus olis
<elias_a> jjo: Täytyy koittaa vielä kerran.
<elias_a> jjo: Hain sen jo kerran niin, että siirsin paketin ubuntu-palvelimelle ja purin unzipilla siellä käyttäjän kotihakemistossa, siirsin mv:llä http-juuren alle.
<elias_a> Lopputulos: tiedostojen oikeudet pelkkää viivaa. :O
<ansa> saa kai tuolta sourceforgelta wgetilekin kelpaavan linkin
<raitakalsari_> mitenkäs ku lisäilin tuonne online accountsiin sähköpostit yms
<raitakalsari_> nii pitäskö niiden sähköpostien tulla jotenkin jostain johonkin ilman että mun pitää mennä sähköpostiini vai mitä hä täh
<raitakalsari_> täs on joku Evolution Data Server
<ansa> taino, vaatii jotain --trust-server-names tai vastaavaa että tulee järkevänniminen paketti
<elias_a> raitakalsari-: Mun mielestä se Evolution on hanurista.
<elias_a> raitakalsari-: Laita Thunderbird
<raitakalsari-> Eli kantsii käyttää jotai muuta?
<raitakalsari-> Oki
<elias_a> Sinne määrittelet vaan IMAP-tilit jne.
<elias_a> Ja siihen saa lisäosalla Google-kalenteritkin näkymään.
<elias_a> Ja jos pitää käyttää jostain syystä Ouch-Phukia, sekin onnistuu.
<raitakalsari-> Eiks tuon pidginin alle saanu skypet ja facebook chatit?
<elias_a> Enpä muista. Käytän Skypeä erikseen.
<raitakalsari-> Tai epiphany vai mikä tuo on.
<elias_a> Epiphany - eiks se ole selain?
<jjo> elias_a: jännä että oikeuksiksi tulee pelkkää viivaa, luulisi että ne saa käyttäjän oletusoikeudet
<jjo> mutta chownilla ja chmodillahan niistä selviää
<raitakalsari_> empathy tuo chatti ohjelma on näköjää
<Iltsu> se fb:n xmmp -tuki on kyl vähä motä sattuu ja afaik ne on luopumas siit kokonaa
<jjo> elias_a: ollaan kyllä eri mieltä evolutionistakin :)
<jjo> tosin töissä oli pakko vaihtaa thunderbirdiin, kun exchangen kanssa oli jotain ihmeellistä
<elias_a> jjo: Se Evolution oli aika kökkö buginen kasa muutamia vuosia sitten.
<raitakalsari_> ei herra jeesus perkele
<elias_a> jjo: Enkä oikein saanut sitä skulaamaan yhteen usean organisaation kalentereiden kanssa.
<elias_a> raitakalsari_: Niin?
<elias_a> raitakalsari_: Kutsuitte?
<raitakalsari_> tätä sähköpostin määrää
<raitakalsari_> kaikki vuodelta 2007 asti napsahtaa tuonne kerralla
<elias_a> raitakalsari_: Niin että ei siivota eikä vaihdeta kalsareita? :D
<raitakalsari_> mitä suotta
<raitakalsari_> noni. pääshän sitä jo asentamaan sen dotankin
<raitakalsari_> onko muuten jotai fiksumpaa vaihtoehtoa ku tämä unity tässä
<raitakalsari_> tai saako tuota poistettua tästä kakkosnäytöltä mitenkään kivasti
<jjo> aika monet tykkäävät jostain muusta kuin unitystä
<jjo> mutta kyllä useat unityäkin käyttävät
<raitakalsari_> itteäni häiritsee kun on molemmilla näytöillä sama palkki
<janihhh> raitakalsari_: http://askubuntu.com/a/117688
<janihhh> sen launcherin saa myös vain yhdelle näytölle
<raitakalsari_> jebin
<raitakalsari_> mitenkäs muuten näyttiksen ajurit menee ubuntulla?
<raitakalsari_> onko tuolta additional drivers tabista vaan?
<janihhh> juu
<elias_a> Jahas. Eipä osaakaan Ubuntun Käynnistyslevyn luonti-sovellus kirjoittaa levylle mitä tahansa ISO-imagea...
<elias_a> Mitäs suosittelette. Pitäisi kirjoitella koneen BIOSin päivitys-cd:n image tikulle?
<jjo> unetbootin on varmaan se mitä ensin  kokeilisin
<7JTABRN8X> ok
<raitakalsari> jos vaik nyt
<raitakalsari> joo
<tale> elias_a: Onko se image hybridi, eli sen pitäisi toimi myös usb-tikulle kirjoitettuna?
<tale> Jos joo, olen Debianin asennusohjeen neuvoilla kirjoittanut ja on tikut toiminut.
<Mikaela> Ubuntun imaged ovat hybridejä alkaen joskus 10.XX
<Mikaela> vai oliko jo 9.10 tai joskus
<tale> Mikaela: Oli puhe elias_a:n BIOS-päivitysimagest.
<Mikaela> oho, anteeksi
<Mikaela> jos se on hybrid debianin ohjeet ja jos ei ole, "isohybrid image". Löytyy paketista syslinux-utils jos muistan oikein
<elias_a> Eipä toiminut unetbootin:kaan.
<elias_a> Jännä juttu. Tollanen 32 megan ISO-image eikä Ubuntun GUI-härpäkkeet meinaa osata.
<elias_a> Unetbootin tuottaa tikun, jonka käynnistysvalikossa ei ole kuin valinta default.
<elias_a> Se taas ei boottaa vaan käynnistää aina vaan uudelleen 10 sekunnin laskurin.
<elias_a> tale: Enpä osaa sanoa tuosta hybridiasiasta. En tiedä mitä moinen tarkoittaa. Mistä lisätietoa?
<Mikaela> siitä gui-härpäkkeestä on olemassa bugi jossakin. se ei kuulema osaa tehdä levyjä muille, kuin sille jakeluversiolle mitä käytät juuri nyt
<Mikaela> hybrid = voi kirjoittaa suoraan dd:llä tai vastaavalla /dev/sdX:lle tai kirjoittaa levylle ja toimii molemmissa tapauksissa
<elias_a> Ok.
<elias_a> Tämän mukaan pitäisi toimia.: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<elias_a> Lenovo: Lenovo typically makes available a self-contained BIOS ISO. Hence, one may burn it to a disc (or USB drive), boot to the ISO, and update the BIOS.
<anonymousperson> Hei. Hiukan hukassa uuden ubuntun kanssa kun olen viimeksi käyttänyt 10.04 ja käytän gnome työpöytää nyt tässä 14.04 niin mistä saan tuon ylä palkin alas?
<elias_a> Mistäs saataisiin sulle yhdyssanat?
<elias_a> anonymousperson: Mitä yläpalkkia tarkoitat?
<tale> anonymousperson: Paina siinä Gnomen yläpalkissa Alt-Oikea-Hiirinappula.
<anonymousperson> Siinä jossa lukee Sovellukset Sijainnit ja toisessa laidassa Nettiyhteyden kuvake, äänen kuvake ja virtanäppäin yms.
<anonymousperson> Kiitos tale
<elias_a> No jo nyt on kun ei meinaa dd:lläkään toimia...
<elias_a> Mitäs tässä on väärin? sudo dd if=/home/nakka/Lataukset/6quj19us.iso of=/dev/sdb
<tale> elias_a: Joskus tarvitaa blocksize.
<elias_a> tale: Jaa juu....
<tale> elias_a: Debianin asennusohje neuvoo tekemään cp tiedosto.iso /dev/sdb ; sync
<elias_a> tale: Missä tilassa sen tikun pitää olla kun tuota tehdään?
<Mikaela> ja tuo ;sync kannattaa myös antaa dd ja muille koennoille
<elias_a> Formatoitu tiettyyn tiedostomuotoon?
<Mikaela> muodolla ei ole väliä, koska se iso ylikirjoittaa sen
<tale> elias_a: Ei saa olla liitettynä.
<elias_a> Ja luonnollisesti varmaan unmountattuna kun käsitellään devicenä?
<elias_a> Jep.
<Mikaela> minä en ole tainnut koskaan huomata unmountata, mutta silti on toiminut
<Echramath> Hmmm jos siellä on sillä hetkellä joku liitetty systeemi ja joku kirjoittaa siihen päälle niin kuulostaa vähän tuurilta toimiiko
<Mikaela> niin kai
<elias_a> Hah!
<elias_a> cp: tavallisen tiedoston ”/dev/sdb” luominen ei onnistu: Mediaa ei löydy
<elias_a> Johtunee siitä, että jos se on kirjoitettu "täyteen", cp ei osaa tehdä mitään.
<Mikaela> cp:n pitäisi ylikirjoittaa
<elias_a> Tuo tikku taisi mennä tuosta dd:llä kirjoittamisesta rikki/sekaisin.
<elias_a> Gparted ei näe sitä lainkaan.
<elias_a> Jahas. Vaati Gpartedin uudelleen käynnistämisen.
<raitakalsari> saaks ubuntuu mitään semmosta samanlaista palauta työpöydälle näppäintä?
<tale> raitakalsari: Mitä se näppäin tekee?
<raitakalsari> siis se vaan palauttaa työpöydälle
<raitakalsari> ei muuta
<raitakalsari> heittää kaikki ohjelmat vittuu tieltä ja paljastaa taustakuvan
<elias_a> Siis avaa työpyödän näytölle.
<raitakalsari> kyllä
<tale> Siis "Näytä työpäytä".
<raitakalsari> se oli siellä
<raitakalsari> joo
<raitakalsari> niinku kellon vereen jos sais
<tale> En pidä kiroilusta. Siispä poistun.
<jjo> ihmisillä on kyl tosi erilaisia tapoja käyttää konetta :)
<Echramath> Joo mulla esim. ei ole työpyödällä mitään
<jjo> itseäni tuo kyseinen näppäin ärsyttää ihan julmetusti, ja yritän päästä siitä parahaani mukaan eroon
<elias_a> Ei. Ikinä.
<elias_a> Tuo tikku meni nyt jotenkin juntturaan.
<Echramath> Desktop-kansiossa itseasiassa on vaikka mitä sattuu, mutta ikkunamanageri ei näytä niitä
<jjo> koska työpöytä tosiaan on ohjelmien takana, eikä sikäli kovin kätevä paikka säilyttää mitään
<elias_a> Koitin kirjoittaa siihen Gpartedillä uuden osiotaulun, luoda osion ja formatoida, mutta sekä Ext4 että FAT32 epäonnistuu.
<raitakalsari> ei mutta sillä saa ylimääräset ohjelmat piiloon että saa haettue ruudulle sen mitä haluaa
<gumrak> mulla ei myöskään ole mitään työpöydällä
<raitakalsari> ei minullakaan
<gumrak> Unityssä se nyt ei ole kai muutenkaan kovin luonnollista
<gumrak> mut ei oo windows-koneissakaan
<elias_a> Jännä. Laitteen siirtäminen toiseen USB-porttiin sai aikaan sen, että gparted osasi formatoida tikun.
<elias_a> raitakalsari: Linux-käyttäjät yleensä siirtyy ALT-TAB:illa sovelluksesta toiseen.
<raitakalsari> juu tiedän
<raitakalsari> mutta
<raitakalsari> se on
<raitakalsari> kun on ohjelmia
<raitakalsari> ja haluaa ne pois näkyvistä
<raitakalsari> niinkun kokonaan
<raitakalsari> esim äiti tulee kylään etkä halua että se näkee kun kikkelit pyörii ruudulla
<raitakalsari> semmonen panic button
<elias_a> raitakalsari: Laita joku näppäinsidos tuomaan työpöytä esiin.
<janihhh> ctrl+alt ja nuolinäppäin, niin siirtyy toiseen työpöytään
<elias_a> Toikin on hyvä.
<janihhh> (windows-näppäin pohjassa, niin tulee nuo keyboard shortcutit
<janihhh> +kun pitää sitä pohjassa, niin tulee ohje, siis
<elias_a> Mitäs hemmettiä.... kun olen kirjoittanut tikulle imagen, irrotan tikun ja tökkään takaisin kiinni, eikö pitäisi näkyä kirjoitetun ISO-imagen sisältö?
<elias_a> Nimim. tyhjää täynnä - rakensinko turhaan naapurin tontille?
<janihhh> jos viallinen tikku?
<elias_a> Ja tietenkään Lenovon tukisivuilla ei ole edes md5-tarkistussummia noista ISOista.
<elias_a> janihhh: Minusta alkaa tuntua, että GNU/Linuxin työkaluissa on jotain mäihää.
<elias_a> janihhh: On meinaan jo neljäs tikku tänä vuonna :(
<janihhh> ok, tuo on aika huonosti kyllä
<elias_a> Ei toi rikki näköjään mennyt, mutta jotain mäihää tässä nyt on...
<elias_a> Kokeilenpa jollain muulla ISO-imagella myös.
<elias_a> Veikkaan, että tuo Gpartedin toimimattomuus voisi johtua Ubuntun tavasta käsitellä UUID:a.
<elias_a> Jotain vastaavaa oli jonkun ulkoisen levyn kanssa myös.
<elias_a> Jaa... kas kummaa...
<elias_a> Poltin Ubuntun mini.iso:n tikulle. Boottasi siltä ongelmitta. Tikulle ei kuitenkaan näy mitään kun sen mounttaa kiinni Ubuntuun. :O
<elias_a> Minä kyllä en suoraan sanoen ymmärrä syytä.
<LucaB> katoitko näyttääkö terminaalissa tiedostot?
<elias_a> LucaB: Katsoin. Ei näytä.
<LucaB> aika hämärää touhua
<elias_a> Muutkin ovat näköjään mananneet tuota, että mini.iso:a ei pysty polttamaan tuolla startup disk creatorilla: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517059
<jjo> raitakalsari: niin mä taidan käyttää virtuaalityöpöytiä niin, että tuollaiseen ei ole tarvetta
<raitakalsari> hei
<raitakalsari> tämä sanoo että mulla on tonne roinaan (HDD) pelkästään read oikeudet
<janihhh> anna sille sun käyttäjälle oikeuksia levyyn, esim. sudo chown username:username -R /levy
<raitakalsari> jaahas
<Tomin> ite en oo jaksanu miettiä miten saan oikeudet siihen osioon, niin oon vaan tehnyt alihakemiston ja käyttänyt sitä
<Tomin> (pitäs joskus selvittää tuo)
<janihhh> raitakalsari: voi onnistua myös käyttöliittymällä, right click ja properties, sen kyseisen kansion/levyn yhteydestä
<raitakalsari> tää on steamia varten et saan pelit asenneltua tonne 2TB HDD
<raitakalsari> ne oli kaikki harmaana
<raitakalsari> mut tolla sudo chown hommalla sain tehtyä tuon steamlibraryn mutta
<raitakalsari> en voi käyttää sitä
<janihhh> miten et vo?
<janihhh> +i
<raitakalsari> no siis se sano aluks että /roina Failed to add new steam library folder ja nyt ku tein tuon chown ni se teki roinaan sen steamlibrary folderin mut ku valitten sen ni sanoo ton saman failed homman
<raitakalsari> mut nyt pitää mennä ettei vaimoke vedä turbiiniin
<raitakalsari> hyvät illan jatkot
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-07
<puhuri> onkos kokemuksia Lenovon L450:stä? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201501-16541/ ilmeisesti pitäisi toimia
<fabio__> kuulemma joo
<fabio__> ainakin pari viimeistä fedoraa on toiminut kaverilla, malli jossa pelkkä intelin näytönohjain
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-08
<tathhu_> ä
<Iltsu> onks kukaan asentanu tommosta alfred2 tyyppistä käliä ku Mutate?
<Iltsu> en keksi, että mitne se pitäs saada käyntii
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-09
<Echramath> No eikö tuo jumalanhylkäämää Thunderbirdia saa ajamaan filttereitä _käynnistyessä_
<StockAntenna> taitaa nykynuorilla olla käytössä weppimeilit...
<Echramath> Pöh semmoisille
<Echramath> Tosin toi Androidin emailsofta myös näyttää väkisin ihan puuta heinää
<Mikaela> lasketaanko minut nykynuoreksi? jos lasketan niin minä kyllä käytän Thunderbirdiä ja Enigmailia
<Echramath> Nykyvanhisokin käyttää vain gmailia
<anacron> gmailin jälkeen ei oo kyllä tullu käytettyä mailiohjelmia
<Tomin> itsekin käytän Thunderbirdiä työpöydällä ja kännyköissä/tableteissa sitten niiden omia softia
<Tomin> vähän olen ymmärtänyt, että Torvalds käyttäisi Gmailia
<Tomin> Android muuten tiputti oman sähköpostisoftansa ja integroi kaikki Gmail-sovellukseensa, lopetin siinä vaiheessa sen käytön ja asensin K9 Mailin
<Mikaela> gmailista puuttuu gpg ja salattua sähköpostia tulee monta kertaa päivässä kiitos Facebookin
<StockAntenna> eipä tule muita meilisoftia oikein käytettyä kuin Outlookia ja sitten weppimeilejä vaikka olen keski-ikäinen
<elias_a> Eipä ole tullut Ouch-Phukia juuri käytettyä, vaikka olen keski-ikäinen.
<elias_a> Thunderbirdiin saa sellaisen kivan plugarin, jolla OUch-Phukin käyttäminen onnistuu käyttäen webmailia rajapintana. :P
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-10
<pesasa> Tomin: K9 on kiva. Se on muistaakseni jatkokehittely siitä alkuperäisestä Androidin open source -mailohjelmasta. (Ja paljon parempi.)
<Mikaela> minulla on myös tälläinen käsitys
<Iltsu> mut täytyy sanoo et diggaan ihan sikana Outlook for Androidista :D
<Iltsu> tosin en saanu sitä yhdistään koulun kankeeseen
<fabio__> ihan hyvä
<fabio__> ei voi koulusi tietohallinto tai sen domain controlleriin murtautunut resetoida puhelinta
<Thaurwylth> Hehee, eikös Android-puhelimessa pitäisi olla Androidin päälle jyrättynä Ubuntu Touch joka tapauksessa?
<Iltsu> ite tykkään luurista mikä pelittää
<Iltsu> Lumia 830 meni vaihtoon, kun olin vähä turhan rohkee ja laitoin win10 previkan :D
<Thaurwylth> Mitä sitten tapahtui?
<Iltsu> jostaan syystä ne jako ainoona previkkana super vanhaa buildia, joka ei ollu kovin valmis. Sitten noi palautuskälit ei oikeen tahtonu toimia.
<Thaurwylth> Toimiikohan se nykyään kumminkin paremmin? Siis yleisesti, ei siun puhelin.
<Iltsu> en tiiä onko siitä tullu tuoreempaa buildia
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-11
<puhuri> mikäköhän networkmanagerilla on kun kuolee aika usein jos kone on suspendattu?
<puhuri> eli mitään verkkoja ei näy, korjautuu "sudo service network-manager restart"
<puhuri> (14.04 3.19.0 kernelillä)
<Maakuth> villinä veikkauksena joku verkkoajuri ei selviä virransäästöstä
<puhuri> sitä itse ajattelin (modprobe -r wlanajuri; sleep 1; modprobe wlanajuri ollut aikanaan käytössä), mutta nyt ei tarvitse mitään ajureita latailla
<puhuri> kaikki verkkoliitännät näkyy ok ip link komennolla
<tale> puhuri: Entä uudempi ydin niistä lts-paketeista? Ehkä siinä olisi bugit eri kohdassa.
<puhuri> totta joo, wilya voisi kokeilla. Tosin joutunen vaihtamaan kovalevyn kun pieniä oireita niin ehkä sitten 15.10 voisi olla saman tien asennettuna.
<Maakuth> voi kai joku ajuri olla silti sekaisin, vaikka ip link näyttää että asia kunnossa
<valtmat> Tervehdys! Muutaman vuoden tauon jälkeen taas linuxia räpeltämässä ja nyt tarttis apua sellasessa asiassa, jota en oo koskaan tehnyt, eli kernelihommia... Ostin parin euron kiinalaisen BT-dongelin ja sehän ei tietenkään toimi. Löysin ehkä ratkaisun ja mulla on valmiiksi muokatut btusb.c ja hci_core.c tiedostot tuossa, mutta ei varsinaisesti ymmärrystä siitä, mitä seuraavaksi pitäis niille tehdä... Ehtisikö joku h
<inz> valtmat, ilmeisesti ne olis tarkotus kopioida linuxin sorsapuuhun ja kääntää siellä
<inz> valtmat, eli hajet ubuntun kernelisorsat: sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r|cut -d- -f1`
<inz> valtmat, sitten purat ne johonkin, tee vaikka kotihakemiston alle joku Build tms, siellä sitten tar xf /usr/src/linux-source-`uname -r|cut -d- -f1`; cd linux-source-`uname -r|cut -d- -f1`
<inz> valtmat, kopioit tiedostot paikalleen, btusb.c menee drivers/bluetooth ja hci_core.c net/bluetooth
<inz> valtmat, sitten ajat: make -C /lib/`uname -r`/build M=$PWD/drivers/bluetooth modules
<inz> valtmat, oho, korjataas viimestä /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<inz> valtmat, ja sitten vielä sama make-rimpsu, mutta drivers/bluetooth tilalle net/bluetooth
<inz> valtmat, jos toimii, pitäis ilmestyä drivers/bluetooth/btusb.ko ja net/bluetooth/hci_core.ko
<valtmat> okeei, mulla on linux-4.2 source ladattuna, mistä käsin muokkasin noi, vaikka 4.2.0-19 käytössä, niin voin varmaan käyttää sitä?
<inz> toki
<mjr> jännää jos ei dongeli toimi, bluetooth-vermeet on melko geneerisiä käytännössä. Pitiks siihen tehdä muuta kuin lisätä joku usb id?
<valtmat> siis tää on joku feikki CSR, jollain koodilla antaa valmistajakseen Broadcomm, niin tolla patchilla selvitellään sitä sotkua...
<valtmat> make: *** /lib/4.2.0-19-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<inz> joo, siitä puuttu se modules
<valtmat> noniin, silmä käteen... :D
<inz> eikun pitäis testata ne komennot ennen kuin rupee irkkiin latomaan, eikä vaan sokkona kirjotella
<valtmat> noin. se teki jotain. eli onkos ne nyt siellä moduuleissa, sen kun boottaa koneen, vai pitääkö vielä duunata jotain?
<inz> ei, ne on vasta siellä buildipuussa
<tale> valtmat: Sinun pitää ottaa käyttöön tuo kerneli jossa ne uudet osat on.
<inz> tale, ei buildattu koko kerneliä, pelkät moduulit nykyiselle kernelille
<inz> valtmat, sun tarvii kopioida net/bluetooth/bluetooth.ko ja drivers/bluetooth/btusb.ko sopiviin paikkoihin, ja sen jälkeen varmaan helpoin bootata
<inz> valtmat, oikeet paikat on /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel alla vastaavissa paikoissa; kannattaa varmaan varmuuskopioida vanhat vastaavat johonkin talteen
<valtmat> ihan sudo mv, ei tarvii mitään modprobe juttuja tms?
<inz> joo, mv tai cp toimii ihan hyvin
<valtmat> ainakin ne ois nyt siellä. joka päivä oppii jotain! katotaan nyt, lähteekö futaamaan, mutta suuri kiitos joka tapauksessa! :)
<inz> teoriassa onnistuis ilma buuttiakin, mutta menee säädöks
<inz> varmaan ainakin bluez pitäis pysäyttää ennen kuin noi saa unloadattua muuton
<valtmat> ...vaikee yrittää tehä jotain googlettelemalla, jos ei oo step-by-step ohjeistusta nimenomaiseen ongelmaan, kun oikeasti ei ymmärrä juurikaan mitä tapahtuu.
<Hejkki> Jaha, tämäpä sopivasti
<Hejkki> kertokaas millä ohjelmalla voin kuunnella mp3 niin että voin sävelkorkeutta säätää samalla? Ihan sama miten se sen tekee, hidastamalla tai muuten, mutta että voin soittaa sitä korkeammalta tai matalammalta, että on helpompi laulaa päälle tai soittaa viululla päälle
<Hejkki> ja pitää mennä niin että osuu oikeaan nuottiin silti, eli ei mitään prosentuaalisia hidastuksia
<Hejkki> tai nopeutuksia
<Thaurwylth> http://askubuntu.com/questions/195077/ubuntu-audio-pitch-shifting-filter  Hmm?
<Thaurwylth> Prosentuaalinen hidastushan laskee sekä sävellajia että pidentää kaikkien nuottien kestoa. Se muuttaa tempoa, mutta ei muuta sisäistä rytmiä.
<Thaurwylth> Näemmä tämmöinen LADSPA on hyvä avainsana: Rubber Band is a library and utility program that permits you to change the tempo and pitch of an audio recording independently of one another.
<Thaurwylth> This package contains a LADSPA plugin that can change the pitch of a sound in real-time.
<Hejkki> kahtotaas
<Hejkki> mitenhän tuo rubberband toimii? Tuo -cli ainakin vaan muokkaa .wav tiedostoja
<Hejkki> LADSPA varmaankin, mutta ei osaaaa :>
<Hejkki> ja sitäpaitti, miten saan rytmilaatikossa pluginit käyttöön? Eihän tuossa ole edes mitään asetusvalikkoa
<Thaurwylth> En tiijä Rhythmboxin toiminnasta mitään.
<Hejkki> en miekää
<Hejkki> paskat, luovutan.
<Hejkki> löyty sellanen ku stretchplayer
<Hejkki> joo, tulkaa ny ubuntulaiset nykyaikaan, mp3 tuki puuttuu tostakin soittimesta
<32NAAD59W> mp3-tuki maksaa ja jos joku ei ole sitä maksanut, niin sitä aika harvoin on
<32NAAD59W> laillisesti ainakaan
<32NAAD59W> ja miksiköhän mulla on tällainen nick...
<tale> Hejkki: Muuta ne ämpäritiedostot .ogg tai joksikin mitä player ymmärtää.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-12
<elias_a> Hejkki: Oletko asentanut restricted formats-paketit?
<elias_a> Hejkki: Tuosta liikkeelle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<netman87> kellään kokemusta ubuntu @ thinkpad x220 tablet
<netman87> toimiiko kaikki odotetusti?
<Thaurwylth> MP3 ==> OGG on uhkausten mukaan aika pahasti häviöllinen muunnos.
<Echramath> Eiköhän siitä kuitenkin kuule, miten joku kohta menee
<Echramath> Sitä minä en tiedä miksei tuon softan tekijä voi säätää sitä sillä tapaa, että jos olet ostanut lisensoidun mp3-soitittimen (trololoo) niin laita se tähän...
<elias_a> netman87: Mulla on X201 ja kaikki toimii.
<elias_a> netman87: Tässä tosin Intelin näytönohjain, joten sietääkin toimia.
<netman87> oli mullakin x220 ja sain kaiken toimimaan hienosti
<netman87> tablet malli vaan sisältää vähän enemmän palikkaa
<fabio__> joo, mp3->ogg aiheuttaa kovat facepalmit kyllä
<fabio__> mielummin rippaa ne levynsä flaciksi suoraan
<fabio__> tai oggiksi jos uskonto kieltää yli 100 gigan kiintolevyt
<mjr> eikse ubuntu nykyään kysy jopa asentaessa että laitetaanko rajoitettujen formaattien kuten mp3 tukea?
<mjr> ainakin muistelisin nähneeni jonkin sellaisen kohdan
<ninnnu> on se kysyny aika pitkään
<mjr> Hejkki, nih, että se on vähän oma ongelma jos ei asentanu tukea (mutta helposti toki ratkaistavissa jälkikäteenkin)
<mjr> vai olikse stretchplayerista kyse, se on tietty eri asia tukeeko joku spesifinen softa ämpäreitä ollenkaan
<mjr> mut se ei taas ole käyttiskysymys
<mjr> fabio__, eihän se yleisesti ottaen kannata mp3:sta konvertoida enää mikskään (eikä muustakaan häviöllisestä) mutta jos on spesifinen tarve toistaa erikoissoftalla joka ei osaa jotain formaattia niin ohan se olemassaoleva ratkaisu
<fabio__> toki aina löytyy jokin nurkka jossa ei ole vaihtoehtoa
<mjr> jos ei halua lisäartifakteja niin spesifiseen tarpeeseen voipi konvertoida flaciksi tai waviksikin sen
<elias_a> Mitenkäs repojen ulkopuolelta ladatusta paketista saa tsekattua sen riippuvuudet?
<tale> elias_a: dpkg -komennolla on --info , sillä näkee siitä .deb -tiedostosta.
<elias_a> tale: Kiitos
<elias_a> Äh - 14.04:ssa on sen verran vanhoja paketteja ettei saa edes asennettua Denemo-nuotinnussoftan uutta versiota.
<elias_a> libglib on versio 2.40.2 ja pitäisi olla 2.41 :/
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-12
<Mikaela> Sm1thY: sudo ufw allow portti, tai jos haluat määrittää protokollan sudo ufw allow portti/tcp tai portti/udp. Olettaeb että "toi palomuuri" on ufw, mutta ei se taida muutakaan tarjota. Portin voi myös korvata tunnetulla palvelulla (olisiko /etc/services tai jostakin) sudo ufw allow ssh
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-13
<Janzku> ketään hyvin fiksua paikalla/hereillä tähän aikaan?
<Janzku> tai en tiedä tarviiko välttämättä olla hyvin fiksu? semifiksukin varmaan riittää
<Janzku> tai edes osittain nörtti?
<ninnnu> oisko sulla muutaki kui metakysymyksiä?
<Janzku> Ongelmana on se, että CUPS ei tunnista tulostinta/skanneria/mikäliekonetuo-onkaan
<Janzku> ja minä en tiedä edes mikä on CUPS
<ninnnu> CUPS on tulostinpalvelinsofta
<Janzku> saati että miten ongelman voi korjata
<ninnnu> mikä tulostin se on?
<Janzku> Epson XP-225
<Janzku> skanneria oikeastaan tarvitsen ja skannerin ajurin olin muka asentavinani
<Janzku> mutta se ei tunnista siltikään sitä
<ninnnu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/735335/how-can-i-connect-to-wireless-printer-epson-xp-225 SANE tekee skannerijuttuja, tästä ohjeen tapasta
<Janzku> tossa vissiin on ohje sille, että se ei löydy langattomasti? kun mulla ei löydy vaikka on johdolla kiinni..
<Janzku> http://kuvapilvi.fi/k/yea3.png
<Janzku> mulla tulee tollanen kun klikkaan tosta tulostimen kuvasta
<Janzku> ja oon kerran aiemmin ton asentanu jo tähän...
<Janzku> sit ku klikkaan siitä, tulee tällanen http://kuvapilvi.fi/k/yeaD.png
<Janzku> (muita vaihtoehtoja ei ole, eikä voi valita ku ton localhostin)
<Janzku> ja kun klikkaa eteenpäin niin tulee tällanen
<Janzku> http://kuvapilvi.fi/k/yea0.png
<Janzku> Tämä on siis se ongelma. Noi on siis usbilla kiinni toisissaan (kone ja tulostin)
<ninnnu> Apuohjelmat -> Komentokehoite -> sudo service cups start
<StockAntenna> cupsista
<pesasa> Jos on skannaamisesta kyse, niin ei pitäisi liittyä cupsiin mitenkään.
<pesasa> Jos olisi ollut Samsungin laite, olisin saattanut osata auttaa. Itse olin eilen sen verran laiska, että kun käskettiin skannata yksi kuva, en jaksanut nousta sängystä ja mennä olkkarin koneelle skannaamaan, joten piti asennella ajurit ja sane käden ulottuvilla olleeseen läppäriin.
<StockAntenna> niin inSanehan skannaukset hoitaa
<StockAntenna> mut tuo lienee monitoimilaite
<hahlo> miten muuten onko wifi tulostin toimivampi kuin usb?
<hahlo> aina joskus tarvis jotakin tulostaa, wifi tulostimen sais piiloon paremmin
<Laodikea> Yleensä langattomuus tekee asioista vaikeampia ja jos tulostin on netissä, pitää miettiä ihan eri tavalla tietoturvaa
<Laodikea> Jaha, mulla tulee samanlainen ilmoitus omalla koneellani, kuin tässä: http://kuvapilvi.fi/k/yea3.png
<Laodikea> ja seuraavat kaksi ovat myös samat, kokeilen tuota ninnnun ohjetta
<Laodikea> "Failed to start cups.service: Unit cups.service not found."
<Laodikea> Joo, eli "sudo apt-get install cups"
<Laodikea> Sen jälkeen http://kuvapilvi.fi/k/yea3.png -ikkunan yhdistä-painike toimii ja siinä lukee "Tulostinasetuksia ei ole vielä tehty." ja on Lisää-painike
<Laodikea> eli yhdistä-painikkeen painamisen jälkeen saa näkyviin tuon lisää-nappulan, josta voi lisätä tulostimen
<hahlo> mut jos osta satasen mustavalkolaserin gigantista wifi-yhteydellä niin toimiiko ubuntussa?
<ninnnu> kannattaa kysyä googlelta ennen kassaa
<hahlo> okei
<hahlo> kaikissa pitäisi toimia http://support.brother.com/g/b/oslist.aspx?c=fi&lang=fi&prod=hl1212w_us_eu
<StockAntenna> Canoneja piti vältellä Ubuntussa
<Laodikea> En tiedä miten on nykyään, mutta isoäidillä on jostain vuoden 2000 tienoolta Canonin laser-tulostin
<Laodikea> en oo minkään muun laitteen kanssa tapellut niin kauaa saadakseni sitä toimimaan ubuntun kanssa
<StockAntenna> eukolla on canoni ja onneksi virityksellä sai pelaamaan
<StockAntenna> roottina pitää asettaa joka kerta
<Laodikea> Aivan, linux-ajurit löytyy, mutta niiden saaminen toimintaan vaatii myös erillisiä kikkoja
<Laodikea> Vaihdoin tuossa konetta ja nyt pitäisi saada oman HP Photosmart B110-monitoimilaitteen skanneri toimimaan. Musteet siitä ovat jo loppu, mutta skanneri toimii
<StockAntenna> onpas HP kiva, yhdestä Epsonista oli mennyt tulostuspää planned obsolescensenä ja skannerikaan ei toiminut, piti heittää menemään
<Laodikea> Simple Scan vaatii lisäohjelmistoja, mutta ei osaa asentaa niitä. SANE:kin tosin puutui koneelta, piti sekin asentaa
<Laodikea> No joo, on tuossa Photosmartissa vielä vähän punaista väriä jäljellä.
<Laodikea> Uudelleenkäynnistin tuon photosmartin, nyt skannaus toimii
<pesasa> StockAntenna: Sane hoitaa skannauksen ja cups tulostuksen. Ei sillä väliä ole, onko monitoimilaite vai ei.
<pesasa> StockAntenna: Nii'in ei ole väliä, onko monitoimilaite vai ei.
<pesasa> Kai on tuo sivu katsottuna? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Scanners
<pesasa> Ja sieltä linkin kautta Epsonin sivu: http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<pesasa> Jota kautta löytyy mallilla skanneriajurit mm. deb-pakettina.
<hahlo> toimiiko kmail ja evolution hyvin toistensa kanssa?
<pesasa> hahlo: Millä tavalla toistensa kanssa?
<pesasa> Palvelimen kanssa molemmat juttelevat, mutta pitääkö niiden jotenkin erityisesti keskenään tulla toimeen?
<hahlo> mä käynnistin kmailin ja se jäi jumiin siihen, et another mailer was found on system
<hahlo> do you want import data from it sitte kyllä ja ei napit
<hahlo> painoin kyllä ja jumissa jo 10 min
<hahlo> Details: The Akonadi control process did not report any errors during its previous startup.
<pesasa> Eli yritit tuoda asetuksia, posteja, yhteystietoja tai jotain toisesta postiohjelmasta.
<pesasa> Yrittää olla taas "liian fiksu" ja avulias.
<hahlo> en vain käynnistin kmailia
<hahlo> se yritti
<hahlo> tässä muuten ei kmail toiminu ollenkaan
<hahlo> ei yhtäkään tiliä saanut asetettua
<pesasa> hahlo: Yritti, koska käskit yrittää. :-) Ei ilmeisesti ollut lainkaan menestyksekäs.
<hahlo> pesasa: ei napit ei toiminu, kokeilin pari kertaa uudestaan
<hahlo> ja akonadi ei antanut tiliä laittaa
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-14
<Shadowbird1231> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23628402/ tossa näkyy vähän ongelmia päivityksessä. kannattaaks noille tehä jotai, tai ehkä antaa vaan olla?
<ninnnu> ihan miten itse tykkää
<Shadowbird1231> nii, no bootin jälkee tulee aina error ikkuna, oishan se hyvä saada pois. mikä tohon vois auttaa?
<ninnnu> poista repo
<ninnnu> ei se toimi muutenkaan
<ninnnu> jos on ikinä toiminutkaan
<Shadowbird1231> repositoreista toi vissii johtuu?
<Shadowbird1231> okei
<Laodikea> se johtuu tästä repositoriosta: 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/alex-wv/pulseaudio-equalizer-ppa/ubuntu' Siellä ei ole sitä, mitä apt odottaa siellä olevan
<Shadowbird1231> okei
<Shadowbird1231> ty
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-15
<hahlo_cloud> apt-utils : Riippuvuudet: apt (= 1.3.1) mutta 1.3.2ubuntu0.1 on asennettu
<hahlo_cloud> alkoi kertomaan tuollaista
<hahlo_cloud> ja -f korjasi itsestään
<hahlo_cloud> jutteli lisää:"Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_guc_ver9_14.bin for module i915" tarviiko tota firmwarea?
<tale> hahlo_cloud: Tuommoisia missing firmwareja tulee usein, en ole niistä välittänyt.
<tale> Sitten jos tuo laite ei toimi pitänee se firmware etsiä.
<hahlo_cloud> ok hyvä tietää
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-16
<Sm1thY> Kannattaako tästä huolestua? http://www.mikrobitti.fi/2016/12/lahes-kaikissa-ubuntu-versioissa-vakava-haavoittuvuus-hyvaksikaytto-mahdollistaa-haittakoodin-ajamisen/
<Laodikea> Jos on viimeisimmät päivitykset päivitettynä, niin asiahan on kunnossa
<Sm1thY> Laodikea, kaikki päivitykset on tehty, mietein vaan sitä että pitäisikö tuo varoiksi ottaa pois käytöstä
<Akuli> mikä
<Laodikea> apport
<Akuli> mulla se ei ole ollut asennettuna pitkään aikaan
<Laodikea> ei sitä varoiksi tarvitse ottaa pois, mutta noin muuten kyllä. Erityisesti jos se ärsyttää tai haluaa vapauttaa koneestaan hieman tehoja muuhun käyttöön
<ninnnu> jaa sen vois kytkee tuolta pois..
<Akuli> aika ärsyttävä jos tappaa jonkun randomisti jumittuneen ohjelman esim xkillillä ja sitten tuleekin hieno popuppi :)
<Laodikea> joo, noin yleensä käy ja sitten saa kliksutella useammankin kerran, että pääsee siitä eroon
<ninnnu> Mulla on riittäny että oon klikannu rastista
<Laodikea> hyvä vinkki, oon ehkä joskus käyttänyt sitä
<ninnnu> se on ollu mun nähdäkseni ainoa varma tapa jolla se värkki ei soita kotiin ja tee bugirapsaa
<ninnnu> *ei varmasti soita
<Sm1thY> Tyhmä kymysys, en tajunnut tuosta että miten sen saa pois päältä :D
<Akuli> minä poistin koko apportin apt-getilla :)
<Laodikea> Ei ole tyhmä kysymys, uutisesta en tajunnut sitä minäkään
<ninnnu> Uutisessa sanotaan /etc/default/apport, koska /etc/*, sen muokkaamisen tarvitaan juureshattu, mutta voi tota käydä peruskäyttäjänä kattomassa mitä siellä lukee ja millaiseksi se ehkä pitää muuttaa, sit juureshattu päähän ja muokkaamaan
<Akuli> eiks supermies olis parempi nimitys kun juureshattu
<ninnnu> superukko
 * Akuli leikkii shelliskripteillä http://dpaste.com/3P14A38
<ninnnu> mut "superuser" on nykyään harvinaisempi termi kuin joskus kauan sitten
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-17
<Sm1thY> Eli ton apportin sais pois päältä tekemällä sudo apt-get remove apport?
<Akuli> se on ainakin yksi tapa
<StockAntenna> nyt ehjääntyy apportti
<StockAntenna> mikähän on tollainen pari kertaa tullut urputus ms-corefontseista ettei voi päivitellä jne
<StockAntenna> onko tuttu?
<Akuli> ms-corefonts on aika mielenkiintonen paketti, sen asennus lataa fontit netistä mutta sen poistaminen ei poista niitä :)
<Riotela> täällä on myös näkynyt, en ole jaksanut/muistanut tehdä mitään, mutta edellisen rivin valossa sen voisi vaikka poistaa. Pitäisi käynnistää apporttin korjaamisen verran
<Riotela> ei näköjään valita tänään
<Sm1thY> Noin, poistettu on
<Sm1thY> Ja sit osasin laittaa sudo apt-get update :D
<StockAntenna> siitä tuli jotain exeä vielä
<StockAntenna> ajoin vielä kerran eikä nyt tarjonnut yhtään mitään
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-18
<Chermiina> kukaan avulias "blondiohjeet" taitava tyyppi paikalla?
<Chermiina> Mitä mä teen tämän https://gyazo.com/8037bd8cd2c334540e87f5cf8f9c9ef1 kanssa? Kun se ei tee sitä vaikka kuinka yrittää..?
<hahlo> oota luen onko helppo ongelma
<Chermiina> ei mulla hätää, toi on ilmestyny jo parin viikon ajan (tai ainakin tuntuu siltä, voihan se olla kauemminkin tai vähemmän, mutta kauan aikaa kuitenkin)
<hahlo> tosta ollut puhetta, mut en muista mihin se liittyi, joku varmaan muistaa kun odotat et ne herää
<Chermiina> joo, ei mulla hätää.. Toivon, että jos joku tietää ratkasun, niin hl..?
<Laodikea> Chermiina: haluatko asentaa Microsoftin fontit koneellesi, vai päästä tuosta ilmoituksesta vain eroon?
<Chermiina> en halua asentaa (vai tekeekö niillä jotain oleellista)? Enemmän mua häiritsee se, että toi hyppii vähän väliä näkyviin
<Chermiina> jos kone toimii ilman niitä, niin miks mä ne haluaisin?
<Laodikea> avaa pääte ja kirjoita (ilman lainausmerkkejä) "sudo apt-get remove  ttf-mscorefonts-installer" sitten paina enteriä ja kirjoita salasana ja uudestaan enteriä niin toi lähtee
<Laodikea> saatoin typottaa, oon puhelimella nyt
<Laodikea> Noita MS-fontteja tarvii, jos haluaa kirjoittaa esim. tekstinkäsittelyohjelmalla Times new roman -fontilla.
<Chermiina> entä jos joku on kirjottanu jonku sillä ja mä avaan sen eikä mulla oo niitä, niin näenkö sen oikein?
<Chermiina> siis avaan libre officella
<Chermiina> wordin
<Chermiina> vai tuleeko jotain ihme mongerrusta?
<Laodikea> libre korvaa fontin jollain toisella
<Chermiina> okei
<Chermiina> eli ei ongalmaa
<Laodikea> sisältö näkyy, mutta ulkoasu hajoaa
<Chermiina> en tulostele niitä sitten :D
<Laodikea> se toisin voi hajota, vaikka oliskin noi fontit
<Tomin> siihen hajoamiseen (tai sen määrään) vaikuttaa sekin millä fonteilla ne MS-fontit korvataan. Libreration Serif/Sans/Mono fonttien pitäisi olla mitoiltaan vastaavat kuin Times New Roman, Arial ja Courier New
<Tomin> tosin varmaan tossa on muitakin asioita, jotka vaikuttavat
<Laodikea> Joo, eniten ovat hajonneet oudommat fontit, joilla jotkut ovat leikkineet. Mitä nyt olen libreofficen bugiraportteja vilkuillut, niin doc/docx-tiedostojen kanssa näyttää olevan ongelmia, mikä nyt ei sinänsä yllätä
<Laodikea> kun onhan niissä tekstitiedostoissakin paljon muutakin dataa kuin tekstit/fontit
<Tomin> niin, mietin mitä muuta kuin koko on fontteihin liittyen sellaista mikä vaikuttaa tuohon. toki se LO:n tuontitoiminto ei ole täydellinen, joten eroja tulee helposti muustakin kuin fonteista
<Sm1thY> Hmm.. Tuli Hexchattiin tämmönen : FiSHLiM plugin unloaded, pitääkö huolestua?
<Sm1thY> Joku plug-in göögelin mukaan
<Akuli> ei, todennäköisesti se tuli hexchatin mukana kun asensit sen :)
<Laodikea> Canon LBP-810 + Lubuntu 16.04 64-bit, tulostus saatu toimimaan. Johan tähän taas upposi tunteja
<Laodikea> Huomenna voi sitten yrittää uudestaan, josko toimii enää silloin. Pitäis kyllä, kun ccpd:n uudelleenkäynnistys on lisätty rc.local-tiedostoon ohjeiden mukaan
<StockAntenna> fheh
<ninnnu> Sm1thY: On melko turvallinen oletus että Ubuntun omista pakettirepoista ei tule haitallista kakkaa. Ja Google on tässäki ystävä jos meet kysyy että mikä on fishlim
<hahlo> sanos ninnnu miksei ubuntu käynnistynyt, tai X siis, gdm3?
<Sm1thY> ninnnu, oon vaan kauheen varovainen :I
<hahlo> taas toimii kun dpkg-reconfigure gdm3, asetti lightdm takas
<ninnnu> hahlo: Xorg.log kertoo
<hahlo> ok vilkaisenpa
<Akuli> niin no, eihän se x käynnisty ilman lightdm:ää tai jotain muuta kirjautumisohjelmaa paitti jos ajat startx:n :)
<hahlo> eiks gdm oo sellainen?
<Akuli> joo on
<hahlo> mulla oli asennettuna se ja valittuna
<Akuli> jos gdm ei sitten halua käynnistyä niin sen voi käynnistää itse, upstartissa ja sysvinitissä se on varmaankin sudo service gdm start mutta en tiedä yhtään systemd:stä
<hahlo> joo ei ollu Xorg.0.logissa mitään gdm3:ta, google tiesi jotain vaikeuksia
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-11
<tale> Halutaanko nykyään käyttää https:// -urleja ja jättää pelkka http:// rauhaan?
<tale> Onko jotain syitä miksi webbisivun pitäisi tarjota myös http-versio?
<pesasa> Kai yleensä riittää, että http-osoite ohjaa https-versioon.
<kirvesAxe> toisaalta jos sivun sisällön salaamiseen ei ole mitään tarvetta niin sen saavutettavuus https-väkisinohjauksella kärsii jos joutuu käyttämään huonoa yhteyttä kun selaimet saattaa esim kieltäytyä menemästä :)
<ninnnu> kirvesAxe: Toisaalta jos yhteys on salattu niin pahis ei voi mitmatessaan laittaa sinne pahis-js:ää
<ninnnu> http://forums.xfinity.com/t5/Customer-Service/Are-you-aware-Comcast-is-injecting-400-lines-of-JavaScript-into/td-p/3009551
<kirvesAxe> ninnnu, toki, jo se että selaimet mahdollistavat js:n käytön on tietoturvariski ;)
<kirvesAxe> mutjoo, on se salaaminen pääsääntöisesti parempi vaihtoehto
<ninnnu> juu, toi on vain tommonen hyvä tapausesimerkki "mutku ei siellä oo mitään salattavaa"
<pesasa> Ja esimerkki vähän lähempää. Eikös Onnibus injektoinut jotain omia mainoksiaan tms. heidän bussi-wifin kautta kulkevaan liikenteeseen?
<pesasa> https://www.marmai.fi/uutiset/onnibus-lisaa-mainoksia-bussin-wifi-verkon-kayttajien-selaimiin-yhtion-mukaan-toiminta-on-kayttajaehtojen-mukaista-6667388
<Laodikea> Kyllä, olen kokenut tuon
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-12
<Radeon> Hei, menin onneton unohtamaan pääkäyttäjän salasanan - mitä pitäis tehdä ?
<Radeon> olen yrittänyt hakea vastausta netistä - huonoin tuloksin
<Tomin> tämä on se yleisin lääke, jos kyse ei siis ole root-käyttäjän salasanasta: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Radeon> löytyykö suomeksi
<Radeon> olen aika onneton ja saanut enemmän kuin yhden kerran tämän Ubuntun 16.04LTS version sekoilee
<Tomin> enpä äkkiseltään löydä valmiiksi suomennettua ohjetta
<Tomin> mutta lyhyesti: pitämällä shiftiä pohjassa käynnistäessä pitäisi ilmestyä tuollanen ekan kuvan mukainen ruutu, josta nuolilla ja enterillä valitaan tuo recovery mode -vaihtoehto. sitten pitää samalla tavalla valita tuo root-vaihtoehto seuraavassa ruudussa. Sitten komennetaan tuo "mount -o rw,remount /", jotta saadaan tiedostojärjestelmä kirjoitettavaksi. Sitten se salasanan resetointi eli komennetaan "passwd käyttäjänimi" ja ...
<Tomin> ... annetaan pyydetysti uusi salasana kahteen kertaan (ei näy, vaikka painallukset menevätkin perille). lopuksi komennetaan "exit" ja valitaan resume
<Radeon> Kiitos, minähän kokeilen
<Radeon> Hei, ei onnistunut tuo salasanan nollaaminen/vaihto
<Radeon> Sanoi että Tunnistautumislipukkeen käsittelyvirhe
<Radeon> vaikka meni tilaan jossa pystyin kirjoittamaan passwd
<Radeon> ja ohjelma pyysi Anna uusi UNIX-salasana ja Anna uusi UNIX-salasana uudelleen
<Radeon> sanoi sen jälkeen passwd: password unchanged
<NiceMan> Iltaa
<Tomin> Radeon: muistitko tehdä tuon mount-komennon?
<NiceMan> NiceMan, sinulla on porttikielto tälle keskustelualueelle! Your IP-address or email address is being blocked. Join #ubuntu-fi-tiimit IRC channel at Freenode to fix this. http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Postituslistat_ja_IRC Your IP is on list #1. VPN:n käyttö voi myös estää pääsyn foorumille. Porttikiellollesi ei ole määritetty päättymishetkeä.
<NiceMan> Miten tuosta pääsee eroon eli Foorumille en pääse...
<Tomin> NiceMan: mikä käyttäjätunnus?
<Tomin> NiceMan?
<Tomin> ainakaan viimeksi käytetyssä IP-osoitteessa ei näytä olevan mitään estoja ja sitä on käytetty tänään hetki sitten. monet VPN:t yms. on estetty, koska sieltä tulee paljon spämmibotteja, eikä niitä jaksa
<kirvesAxe> tietenkin nyt voisi viilata pilkkua siitä että tämä kanava ei ole #ubuntu-fi-tiimit vaan #ubuntu-fi mut lieneekö oikeata haittaa? :)
<Tomin> heh
<Tomin> minut tavoittaa molemmilta
<Tomin> brittain got snow: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf9VVkpGTXs
<Tomin> -t
<Radeon> Hei taas, onnistuin palauttamaan pääkäyttäjän salasanan vaihtamalla näppäimistön Suomenkieliseksi, oli syystä tai toisesta vaihtunut Englanninkieliseksi - Jees!
<Tomin> ups, väärä kanava, anteeksi :)
<Tomin> onhan tässä tiimit kanavassa ainakin se ero, että tämä menee lokiin
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-13
<hahlo> onko kubuntussa kuin vanilla kde?
<pesasa> En tiedä, mutta Neonissa kai on.
<pesasa> https://neon.kde.org/
<hahlo> joo, kun viimeksi asensin lxde malliin niin se tuli hyvä ja vähän resursseja kuluttava, kunhan sai lxde säätötiedostot pois
<Tekno> 3
<pesasa> 4
<hahlo> whats with the numbers?
<pesasa> Ei hajuakaan. Jatkoin vain siitä, mihin Tekno jäi.
<Tekno> nii
<hahlo> aa
<hahlo> 5
<Tekno> meni jo
<Tomin> höpö höpö
<Tomin> 6
<GrimEvil> Kysynpä neuvoa, eli asensin 16.4.3 version Ubuntusta, niin eka kopioi filut ja sit rupes asentamaan käyttistä niin se latasi ainakin 15min muutamaa tiedostoa, että onkohan vika minulla vai jossain muualla?
<StockAntenna> oliko ne muutamat tiedostot fontteja?
<GrimEvil> Ei
<GrimEvil> Jooh, on se jännä
<StockAntenna> Fontit usein kestävät kauan asennuksessa
<GrimEvil> No siis nyt ajan päivittksiä niin tulee 15kt/s että silleen..
<GrimEvil> Ja pomppii 0aan välillä
<GrimEvil> Huoh
<GrimEvil> Onko mahdollista et Ubuntun päässä on jotain jumissa?
<Tomin> toki, voit kokeilla eri palvelinta. pääpalvelin saattaa hyvinkin toimia paremmin kuin Suomen peili. valinta löytyy ohjelmalähteiden asetuksista
<GrimEvil> Minäpä kokeilen
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-14
<GrimEvil> Jeij, sain toimimaan
<hahlo> miten sai sen uudemman kernelin?
<hahlo> nvm ei ollutkaan niin vanha kuin luulin
<Tehdastehdas> Minulla Ubuntu 16.04 + Gnome Flashback. Onkohan näistä jo bugiraportit jossain?
<Tehdastehdas> Vikalista:
<Tehdastehdas> -Alt+Tab ei tee mitään (eikä tehnyt myöskään 14.04:ssä).
<Tehdastehdas> -Kun käynnistän läppärin uudelleen, sisäänkirjautumisnäytön auettua Ubuntu huomaa läppärin kannen olevan kiinni, ja menee nukkumaan, vaikka ulkoinen näyttö on liitetty, ja vaikka läppäri pitäisi panna nukkumaan vain kun kansi suljetaan. Avaan ja suljen näytön herättääkseni koneen, kirjaudun sisään, ja taas kone menee nukkumaan, ja taas kansi auki ja kiinni, ja sitten toimii, kunhan en kirjaudu ulos.
<Tehdastehdas> -Kun VLC on tauolla ja graafinen käyttöliittymä lukittuna, näyttö ei sammu koskaan. Eston ei pitäisi ulottua lukituksen ulkopuolelle.
<Tehdastehdas> -Varmuuskopiointi valittaa joka kerta epäonnistuneensa kopioida alikansion siitä kansiosta, joka olen määrännyt ohitettavaksi.
<Tehdastehdas> -Video sekoilee joka soittimessa kelaamisen jälkeen monta sekuntia. Nvidia-ajuri on uusin suljettu, mikä toimi edellisessä Ubuntussa. Olen kokeillut eri ajureita.
<Tehdastehdas> -Ääni hypähtää taaksepäin joka soittimessa noin 0,3 sekuntia noin kerran minuutissa, ja pilaa elokuvat ja musiikin.
<StockAntenna> pidä kansi auki
<Tehdastehdas> Ei pysty, koska sitten näyttöä vaihtaessa menee ikkunat sekaisin työtiloissa.
<Hejkki> :o
<Tehdastehdas> Johtuu siitä että kahden ja yhden näytön välillä vaihtaessa työtilarivin leveys tuplaantuu tilapäisesti.
<StockAntenna> ankea on kohtalosi
<StockAntenna> osoittaa muuten hyvin miten viteo on vapaan maailman Akilleen kantapää
<StockAntenna> 3/6 on videon toistoon liittyviä
<Tehdastehdas> Viimeinen toimii myös pelkällä äänellä. Kokeilin panna VLC:n prioriteetin maksimiin, mutta pätkii silti.
<StockAntenna> onpa onni etten ole moiseen ikinä törmännyt
<StockAntenna> tosin en ole mitään flashbäckkejä käyttänyt
<StockAntenna> mut pianhan Ubuntu on jotain flashbackkityylistä defaulttinakin
<Tehdastehdas> -Jos levy tulee täyteen Transmissionin ladatessa, tiedosto menee lopullisesti rikki. "Tarkista paikallinen data" näyttää auttavan, mutta pian Transmission valittaa taas: "viallinen paketti - tarkista data", jne. jne. Ei voi muuta kuin poistaa tiedoston ja aloittaa alusta.
<StockAntenna> https://pakkotoisto.com/attachments/ware-jpg.1994/
<Tehdastehdas> -Sovellukset/Järjestelmätyökalut/Ohjelmistot ei käynnisty eikä anna virheilmoitusta.
<Tehdastehdas> Asennan kaiken Synapticilla.
<StockAntenna> se on hyvä asia
<StockAntenna> niin minäkin
<Tehdastehdas> -Kun valitsen Bluetooth-ilmoituskuvakkeesta Näppäimistö/Näppäimistön asetukset, mitään ei tapahdu. Ei paljon haittaa, koska toimii Sovellukset-valikosta.
<Tehdastehdas> https://www.quora.com/Why-is-Linux-so-buggy/answer/Harri-K-Hiltunen
<StockAntenna> totta
<StockAntenna> suorastaan ihme että kaikki toimii niinkin hyvin
<StockAntenna> olispa yksi Linusin "valitsema" virallinen työpöytä
<StockAntenna> niin kuin on kerneli
<StockAntenna> ja sit noita säätäjien omia virityksiä vapaan maailman tyyliin jos se ei kelpaa
<Tehdastehdas> Olisipa kaikissa komentorivisovelluksissa graafinen käyttöliittymä, ettei joutuisi haarautumaan kahteen eri sovellukseen lähtökohtaisesti aina.
<Tehdastehdas> Kuinkahan usein Linuxin haarat yhdistyvät, kun puuttunut toiminnallisuus ilmestyy päähaaraan säätöjen/asetusten mahdollistamana?
<StockAntenna> komentorivisovelluksethan ovat aivan samallalailla toimivia eri haaroissa
<StockAntenna> ei kai ne yhdisty vaan uusi syntyy kun devaajat alkavat riidellä jotain systemdeestä
<pesasa> "kaikissa komentorivisovelluksissa graafinen käyttöliittymä" Tästä käytetään nimitystä "oxymoron".
<pesasa> Tarkoitan, että komentorivisovellusksessa on määritelmällisesti komentorivikäyttöliittymä.
<Tehdastehdas> Tarkoitan että sovelluksen "Järjestelmän valvonta" kannattaisi olla rakennettu top:n päälle, jotta ominaisuudet kehittyisivät ja bugit korjattaisiin vain yhteen kertaan kaikkia Linuxeja kohden.
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Miksi ihmeessä?
<Tehdastehdas> Vähentäisi turhaa työmäärää, eli vähentäisi bugeja ja nopeuttaisi kehitystä.
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas: Se on hyvä päämäärä mutta miten siihen pääsee ottamalla jonkun käyttöjärjestelmäspesifin GUI-sovelluksen pohjaksi merkkipohjaisen top:in, jossa ei edes ole kaikkea tarvittavaa tietoa?
<Akuli> topilla ei varmaan edes ole mitään apia?
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-15
<pesasa> Se on toki ihan ymmärrettävää, että joku cd-levyn poltto-ohjelma oli gui komentorivin cdrecordille ja vaikka Handbraken gui on käyttöliittymä, jolla valitaan oikeat liput sille komentorivi-Handbrakelle jne.
<pesasa> Interaktiivisiin ohjelmiin, kuten top, tuo ei oikein sovellu. Mutta niissäkin toki toiminnallisuus voisi olla kirjastossa, jota muutkin voivat käyttää.
<kirvesAxe> things that put UI in GUI
<pesasa> Esimerkiksi VLC on vissiin tässä suhteessa aika fiksu kapistus.
<pesasa> Tai erilaiset telepathy-palikat.
<pesasa> Tai networkmanager. Vielä odottelen sitä päivää, kun eri työpöydät saavat vihdoin avainnippunsa toimimaan saman taustajärjestelmän kanssa omilla guillaan.
<bittidatis> Iltaa
<bittidatis> jos sen verran esittelen itteeni: 33v, m, xubuntua käytän :)
<elias_a> No se oli ranskalainen visiitti. :P
<Iltsu> semmonen seitinohut?
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-16
<hahlo> elias_a: tiedätkö millaisen kerrotaan olevan ranskalaisen parvekkeen?
<elias_a> hahlo: No sellaisen, missä on vain ovi ulos ja kaide estämässä putoamista.
<elias_a> hahlo: Vai onko joku koiruus mielessä?
<hahlo> joo just sellaisia
<hahlo> onko 17.10 wayland käytössä?
<hahlo> ei näköjään kubuntussa
<elias_a> hahlo: Noita ranskalaisia parvekkeita on ainakin Turussa kerrostaloissa paljonkin.
<hahlo> joo halvempi tehdä
<hahlo> elias_a: muistatko onko niissä puutarhakadun korkeissa taloissa parvekkeet?
<elias_a> No se on pitkä katu, jolla on paljon taloja. Vaikea sanoa yksilöimättä. :)
<elias_a> hahlo: Kyse on myös kaavoitusmääräyksistä. Lupaa varsinaisiin parvekkeisiin ei ole saanut jalkakäytävän yläpuoliselle seinälle.
<hahlo> joo totta
<hahlo> nää ns tornitalot on vanhoja ja siellä torinpuoleisessa päässä
<StockAntenna> ranskalaiset olivat suosittuja 50-luvulla ja nykyään tulee myös niitä
<jean-marie> bonjour a tous une petite aide svp
<Laodikea> jean-marie: You should join #ubuntu-fr, this channel is for Finnish speaking people :)
<hahlo> no nyt tuli ranskalaisia ihmisiäkin :)
<hahlo> eikä vain parvekkeita
<kirvesAxe> ...:D
<kirvesAxe> seuraaavaks perunoita?
<hahlo> hehe joo
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-17
<puhuri> libreofficessa ei taida olla vastaavaa reading view-tilaa kuin wordissa (jossa teksti rivitetään oikein ruudulle sivuasettelusta riippumatta)
<Talikka> web-asettelu lienee lähinnä
<puhuri> joo, mutta en keksinut miten sen saisi monipalstaiseksi. FullHD+ ruudulta kolme palstaa on itselleni miellyttävin
<motalb> hiiren oikealla Sivu ja välilehti Palstat arvoon 3 ei siis riitä?
